# OOC - Mad King's Monkey (Thread Closed)



## doghead (Oct 8, 2012)

It has been awhile since I have been around the boards, but I have found myself back here, with a hankering to play. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be much in the way of fairly generic low level 3.5 games going, so it looks like I might have to start my own. 

The plan is to start with a blank sheet of paper and outline a fairly generic setting with some simple broad brush strokes. Then pick a theme for the party, generate some characters and crack on. I am also going to be asking for a fair bit of player input from the setting generation to the character generation and probably beyond. 

Character generation will be Core rules only to keep it simple. I have chosen 3.5 because that is the system I am familiar with. It is also easily accessible to all through the SRD's on line. Pathfinder is another option, although I have no experience with it. If the majority has a preference for Pathfinder, I will look into it. 

The idea will be to keep the initial adventures fairly short and simple, with the goal being to get a couple completed fairly quickly. From there, we will see how we are travelling.

I would like to use the Epic Six (E6) concept. Given the pace of PbP, this is unlikely to impact at all on the character's advancement. It will, however, change the dynamic of the game a little, as in E6, a second or third level character is starting to become a person of significance.

So, if you are interested, or just curious, post up and say hello and we will see where we are.

thotd


Update (13 Oct 12) Have 2 players + 1 maybe. Looking for 2-3 more.
Update (15 Oct 12) Have 3 + 1 and looking for 2 more.
Update (25 Oct 12) Have 4 + 1.
Update (03 Nov 12) Have 5 characters presented. Recruiting closed.
Update (05 Nov 12) RG and IC threads created. 
Update (20 Jan 13) Commenced first combat encounter - Battle v gnolls at Henri's house.
Update (06 Aug 13) After a short unplanned outage, we are back. The last gnoll has been tracked down and killed. Now the characters have a new visitor.
Update (17 Jun 14) Closing this thread and shifting the OOC discussion over to OOC - MKM II. 
ToDo: Transfer Game Info to Wiki.

[sblock=Setting Introduction]There is a cold wind blowing through the Reaches of Man. 

For as long as history records, there have been gates - from the huge Arches through which whole wagon trains can pass, to little doors more suitable for a child than a grown adult. Between all of these gates is the Netherworld, sometimes dry and dusty, sometimes green and fertile, sometimes cold and snow-covered. But always with the same flat iron-grey sky and generally safe so long as you follow the rules; stay on the path, do not sleep while in the Netherworld and take nothing from the Netherworld through a gate.

The paths of the Netherworld are as many and varied as the gates they traverse between. The most famous are the Great Roads that connect the Arches. They are arrow straight and topped with smooth paving stones. One hundred paces to each side the land is flat and featureless, adorned only with grass and wild flowers. The other paths range from tracks wide enough for wagons to those that seem little more than animal tracks. Most are of handpicked earth sometimes supplemented by hewn timber or crushed stone where the ground is boggy. Occasionally there are small bridges or raised walkways of timber or stones. But most are just hard-beaten earth. But whatever the appearance of the paths, they have been uniformly easy enough to traverse with good footing and clear of obstructing vegitation.

Or so they once were. Now a days it is not uncommon to find weeds growing through the paving stones of the Great Roads, which no longer seem as straight and smooth as they used to be, and thorny bushes and corpses of small stunted trees and thick underground seem to crowd the roads in places. The smaller paths seem to be narrower, rockier and more treacherous underfoot, and a wise traveller takes a stout staff for there are places now where branches hang low over the paths and thorny bushes clutch and tear at the fabric of ones clothes. And while the Netherworld seems as empty and uninhabited as always, travellers commonly talk about the sense of being watched and of darker shadows lurking in the shadows which hover at the edge of ones vision. Many old timers will tell you that it is colder now in the Netherworld, and will point out the dark clouds that can now sometimes be seen rolling slowly across a sky that was once just a featureless expanse of unchanging grey.

There is a cold wind blowing through the reaches of man and it seems to be coming from the Netherworld.

Many dismiss such stories and reports of growing darkness and danger in the Netherworld as superstitious nonsense. They point to thousands of people who daily, and safely, traverse the paths between the portals. They point to the countless stories and fables of of dark happenings and terrible fates set in the Netherworld as evidence that nothing has changed, or if it has, it is not the first time it has, and will not be the last. Of course the Netherworld is dangerous, but not if you follow the rules: stay on the path, do not sleep while in the Netherworld and take nothing from it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Money, Equipment and Commerce]For this game we will be using the following: 
cent = copper 
zehncent = silver 
krohn = gold 
zepter = platnium[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Generation]First level, 18 point build, max HP at first level, max starting wealth, two traits.

I am going to limit to choice of race to human. This is because I have not yet decided how the non-human races are going to fit in, or even if they are there at all. If you are particularly set on playing another race, PM me. 

Each character will be able to speak, in addition to Common, the native tongue of his or her homeland.

Up to two non-class skills can be *added* to the class skills for the character if written into the background.

New skill: Knowledge (Netherworld).

Each character may start with one magic item of up to 2500gp in value. All you have to do write a description as to how it came into your character's possession. If you want to take something consumable, like potions or scrolls or feather tokens you may take a number of that item up to 2500gp. You cannot mix and match items. This is not a 2500gp spending spree. You don't get to keep the difference.

Here you will find the Four Oracles. Select one Oracle for your character and note it down along with the associated four cards and their descriptors. You may cast as often as you like, but all four cards must come from the same oracle and the same cast. During the game you may use an appropriate oracle to take control of the game and re-write the situation as you so choose in terms of the oracle. Once used, that card is scratched. I have not tried this before, and am not sure how it will work. But regardless, I suspect that it will be interesting.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 9, 2012)

hello doghead

 Was wanting to tell you if you wish to run a game of Pathfinder I would offer my services as a co-DM just to help with character checking and maybe run a monster or two during combats if needed. Help you with any rules questions that might come about.

I like worlds that start out fresh and little is known both to the player and the character. Discovery being a great part of why we play.

Sorry I haven't the erg to dust off my 3.5 books - it is really hard to get back into it after playing Pathfinder the past year.

Wishing you luck 

HM


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you HolyMan, that is a mighty generous offer. 

If we go down the Pathfinder path, I will probably take you up on it. Assistance with the character checking would be helpful. I also think it might be interesting to have someone run a monster or two on occasion. Definitely worth a try to see how it plays.

Presuming some players of course.

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Doghead.

I'm in if you'll have me. I prefer Pathfinder but up for 3.5E if that's the way you want to go.

Have to get my thinking cap on as far as character concepts go, although its nice to have a clean sheet as far as background is concerned.


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello Ghostcat.

Initially my preference was for 3.5, but I find myself leaning towards Pathfinder more as I have a chance to poke around their website.

I did consider laying out a setting to start with, but I found the idea of a blank canvas really appealed. Of course, it may backfire if we cannot come to some agreement on the setting. But I am sure that we will be able to.

Before you drill down too deeply into character generation, give some thought to the type of setting you would like to play in. The common 'western European late medieval' is one option. But we could push north into colder more craggy Scandinavian territory, or across the continent into something inspired by feudal Japan, etc.

You don't have to pick just one, feel free to just throw out ideas. Then we can see where we are. We are not going to build anything too complicated. A paragraph or two of description and anyone should be sufficiently up to speed to jump right in.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2012)

A setting idea I once thought about running is a fragmented world where you had to travel to other fragments via teleport pads, or eventually greater teleport. unfortunately a few thousand years later it was discovered there are no peoples above level 4, and no spells higher then level 2.

maybe on some fragment.......

world hooks:
->the telepads had keys that to find the right layout of key stones required research.
->any spells not known and not found need researched,
->even the Gods were hard to hear, as well as hard of hearing. divine spells required prayer and meditation [ie: research]
->only thing listening was nature, but she was really mad so required appeasement [sort of like research], because of what was done to the planet.

each fragment might hold a particular setting, such as one might be one adventure path, where another might be a different adventure path. at different intervals of the  adventure path special treasure might be granted such as a spell on a caster's wish list that research has not been started on yet, or perhaps a map to a trove with a weapon sought after!

telepads would have grids of x,y coordinates, requiring a particular gem type for the key stones.

What do ya think of that?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2012)

doghead said:


> Thank you HolyMan, that is a mighty generous offer.




Please call me HM - And you are welcome we need a few more new games out here so I'm willing to help where I can.

Scott's idea is somewhat intriguing. You could have small island nations, nations surrounded by mountains with no way to cross, and other remote places throughout your world. So when adventuring in the European style country of X- gets to be a bit boring you could make an adventure that happens in the desert valley of Y- 

Finding a stone (key) to active the portal could be big adventures in themselves. As could keeping them away from evil wizards with armies of undead and bestial followers.

HM


----------



## doghead (Oct 10, 2012)

Scott's idea is indeed interesting. It has a lot of potential. I think I would make it a little less research centred, a little more just woven into the fabric of the way things are. The most common gates would probably be incorporated into the social infrastructure like major trading ports and key bridges. But there could be lost gates, and gates with unknown destinations ... Or perhaps there are no gates at all, just ships that sail the space between. Or perhaps gates and ships and magical ponies ...

Given teleport is essentially a level 5 spell, requiring a level 9 character to cast, there won't many who can just throw down a teleport spell. A few magical creatures perhaps. But I am thinking that there will be some way for characters to research, and cast higher level spells through rituals and collaboration. And of course there can be scrolls from those aforementioned might magical monsters.

I also quite like the idea of gods that are slightly hard of hearing, and a little bit mad. Not sure how others will feel though. I have to remember I am trying to keep this simple. And ultimately, what we go with will also largely be up to the players.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2012)

I specifically avoided the space ships.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds interesting enough.  I am not indifferent to either rule-set, as I can do Pathfinder or 3.5.  As for the concept, i am all for a few twists and this sounds like it will have plenty.  Deaf Deities, Angry Mother Nature, cut off civilizations.  

I created a homebrew campaign a while back that had doors/portals at various places in the world.  Think Stargate, with the use of symbols on the door edges, and the ability to use them.  You would need to know the symbol combination, as well as a 'key'.   Keys could be simply a command word, a magic item on hand, or a spell.  All depends on how you want to use it.  

This lead to the insurmountable combinations and open concept of undiscovered destinations, as the commonly known combinations were either a two symbol series, or three.  Depending on how many symbols are at each door, you could have dozens of possibilities.  Just an idea.

And yes, I would be interested in this type of game.  I am down to what appears to be one game running at the moment.


----------



## doghead (Oct 11, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I specifically avoided the space ships.




Good plan.


----------



## doghead (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello Fangor.

Just to be clear. I am not proposing a multi-setting setting. Its an option, but just that at this time.

Things do seem to be quieter here now. When I started, games could fill in 24 hours, and many were oversubscribed. Indeed, people used to start games just for newbies in order to give them a change to get in on a game. One of my first games was such a game, run by Jemal IIRC.

So, we have two expressions of interest at this point. I think 3-5 is a good number of characters. So lets use 4 as our tripwire for getting started on deciding on a setting. 

Until then, feel free to keep throwing around ideas.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2012)

If I can join, i prefer pathfinder over 3.5, fyi


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2012)

What do we have so far...

- 3 players (maybe the DM can play an NPC to fill a role)

- a blank word that could be accessed by portals to get around from place to place

- a simple adventure that would be over pretty quick

- doghead said pick a theme for the party (probably best after a system is picked)

Scott votes pathfinder
ghostcat prefers pathfinder
FtF - either will do

So I think Pathfinder it is.

doghead can you elaborate on the theme - did you want all rogues? a no spellcasters party? All elves? What about the group being related and in search of a relative or mentor?

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> What do we have so far...
> 
> - 3 players (maybe the DM can play an NPC to fill a role)
> 
> ...



in search of a mentor who had a secret room with this teleport pad in it?

also on research. i found this link:
Magic - Pathfinder_OGC


----------



## doghead (Oct 12, 2012)

Scott, if you are able to join, you are welcome to.

Pathfinder does seem to be the game of choice.

HM, thats pretty much it, with the exception of the theme. You guys can choose the theme of the group. I wasn't thinking so much in terms of race or class. I was thinking more along the line of profession or background - the characters are all young tearaways from the same village or town, or all members of a caravan guard company, or all foresters in the service of the local lord, etc. Essentially, something that unites the characters as a group from the get go.

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 12, 2012)

Cor get distracted by RL for a couple of days and you lot have almost designed the world 

My thoughts are that the differences in culture and technology of each slice will depend on how the portals are perceived. As I see it there are three main scenarios:

1.	Where the general population know of the gates, it as something out of a myth. The gates position and operation is know only to a handful of adventures and explorers.

	In this case the culture and technology of each slice will be 
	distinct.

2.	The portals are not generally known about and are controlled by a single organisation: church, druids, traders guild, etc. 

	In this case, the actual effect on the culture and technology 
	will depend on the organisation's aims. For instance a church 
	will be trying to convert the people but wouldn't care less 
	about technology. While a trade organisation would equalise 
	technology but wouldn't give a fig about the culture.

3.	The portals are generally know about and used. They could still be under the control of a guild but in this case the guild simply charges for their use.

	In this case, cultures and technology would be more in line 	
	with what exists on present day earth.

Comment?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2012)

Well we could be at the forefront of discovery, where other locations might have 'guild control' over pads. We. the town's most carefree, what were the words?


> the characters are all young tearaways from the same village or town




Ah, tearaways. Carefree tearaway youthful upstarts that are full of adventurous wanderlust. They could become the local guild masters of the pad in time.

Perhaps.

If we can talk dog moon into making this a long term game.

Man, I need to join this game. Epic Bob will be mad at me.


----------



## Axel (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been slowly hunting for a new game, currently down to two with the same (very good) DM.  I'll put my hand up happily, especially if it's Pathfinder.  

Way back when I first read the first book of Conn Iggulden's Mongol/Ghengis Khan series I thought a Mongol or raiding campaign would be good fun.  Humans on horses is an obvious choice, but my mind is unfortunately in the real world.  You could also use fantasy cavalry like snakes, or elves, or duergar on giant lizards, or tritons, or flying fey, or vikings on ships, or angry Celtish tribes.......  This theme would fit in well with the 'fragmented world' concept proposed earlier.

Call it a nightmare world or whatever...each 'island' constantly raiding it's neighbour in a kill-or-be-killed scenario.


----------



## doghead (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello Axel. It would seem that we are going with Pathfinder, so that's all good.

So, now we are three, with Scott a possible forth. Time to move on the setting and character creation. I will however, leave the thread open for recruiting.

I must confess that the whole portal linked multi-setting is a little out of my comfort zone. Which is good, it will be a challenge. But it does mean that I am going to be asking for a little bit more from you so that I can try build something that works for everyone. 

More specifically, can everyone post up a brief description of what you imagine your characters doing - the kind of stuff that runs through your head when you are sitting at work daydreaming about the game. I have a few ideas, but I am not sure that what I have in my head is quite what you have in yours at the moment. Anything that you can post up would help. It doesn't have to be an essay, nor does it matter too much at this stage if what is in your head is not the same as what is in the other player's. Once I have an idea of what you are looking for, I will use it to create the basic outline of the setting and more importantly, shape the first few adventures.

Ideally, I would love to see this go on to be a long term game. But for the moment, I just want to have a go at walking first. More specifically, for me as a DM the priority is to avoid getting bogged down the details, which I have been guilty of  doing. 

If can get a couple of adventures under our belt, then we can see how we are travelling. At that point, based on past experience, I suspect I will have already started daydreaming about 'grand designs' for the game.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Oct 15, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> Cor get distracted by RL for a couple of days and you lot have almost designed the world
> 
> My thoughts are that the differences in culture and technology of each slice will depend on how the portals are perceived. As I see it there are three main scenarios:
> 
> ...




At the moment, I have been thinking mostly along the lines of #3 - the portals are generally well known and incorporated into the day to day running of society. They range from great aches, through which whole wagons (or armies) can pass to small personal portals, mostly under the control of the rich or powerful. Many of these can send people to various destinations, where as the arches largely are fixed to a single destination. For me, this is the easiest setting to get my head around, but it seems to less opportunity for the exploration and discovery.

One idea I have been mulling over is that the portals are not teleporters, but gates into another dimension that allows travelling time to be reduced. If anyone has read Erikson's Malazan Book of the Fallen books, then something like the warrens. Travel between gates is safe, so long as one stays on the path. Leaving the path is dangerous. Sometimes there are junctions, allowing a choice of destinations. And there are abandoned paths, which go somewhere, but are only marginally safer than the trackless regions.

Another I idea was a setting in which the magic of the portals, so long taken for granted, starts to fail.So, plenty of ideas floating around. What I need now is to get an idea of what you see the characters getting up to so I can nails something down and we can get started.

thotd


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2012)

My quick and as I type sleepily is...

The PCs are hired out as "zoners" - people who brave the least traveled paths - as part of a way to determine an arches destination. They map the different zones both inside and outside the path. 

The arches (and thus the magical paths) could be as complex as our nation road system. But you (the DM) need only worry about the path they are on and where it leads.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2012)

doghead said:


> One idea I have been mulling over is that the portals are not teleporters, but gates into another dimension that allows traveling time to be reduced. If anyone has read Erikson's _Malazan Book of the Fallen_ books, then something like the warrens. Travel between gates is safe, so long as one stays on the path. Leaving the path is dangerous. Sometimes there are junctions, allowing a choice of destinations. And there are abandoned paths, which go somewhere, but are only marginally safer than the trackless regions.




I have not read the books but I comprehend the idea. there is a lot of room for exploration, new lands and new treasures. I f this idea is mire comfortable to you, then I say lets go for it. great for sandbox too. I think my character would have daydreams about discovering new lands and peoples on the abandoned paths. He would write on these people and tell of them in his home land. this is sounding like a bard.

Perhaps there is a missing wagon or person who wandered down the abandoned way between two cities and need heroes to search. [needing perhaps a healer, arcanist, ranger and front line fighter]


----------



## Axel (Oct 15, 2012)

So, a few ideas that fly around my head during Monday-commutes....

There is the possibility for a 'City of Doors', where a number of particularly large or key portals emerge.  Or maybe a halway point for all the portals.  A city grows up, getting fat as the middle-man for all trade through the world.  

Or, if a Guild controls access to the portals, you've almost set things up like the Spacing Guild from Dune.  All sorts of interesting intrigue if the players are associated (or deliberately not) with The Guild (and it would be The Guild, not just A Guild).

Anyway...character concepts.  The rest of this post is simply thinking aloud.  Disregard anything you don't like, and hopefully I come to a meaningful conclusion.  I seem to struggle to create and identify with Good characters (probably because I'm a bitter old cynic).  So, in the interests of moving out of MY comfort zone (and avoiding the Evil PC problem) I'll try an X-Good concept.  If we're taking parts of HM's latest genius-bubble onboard, then a rugged and individualistic class and personality is perhaps warranted.  Youthfulness is probably also a good thing, owing to old people being grumpy (myself included).

The archetype of course, is the Paladin, which I hate as a 1-D class.  Still, it has good opportunity for use in this setting.  A crusader for civilization, bringing the medicine and learning to 'inferior' parts of the world.  Not diety specific, just a force for good because civilization spreads from good.  

There is no need for something gods-derived to be a 'bringer of good'.  A Monk could also fit in.  Someone capable of looking after themselves and guiding companions that has enough knowledge of various 'useful stuff' to be a handy diplomat, spy and battle leader as required.

Lastly, and what may be my favourite choice.  The youthful bard full of enthusiasm and naivety.  He (this one'll definitely be a he) will suffer badly from wanderlust, possibly from a priveleged background (what do you mean a servant won't setup my pavilion tent?!), and want to see everything in the known world before the portals collapse in on themselves.  Only the idle rich ever have enough time and money for leisure travel, after all.  

Well, that's three ideas from me.  I normally suck at making effective arcane casters (stick to divine casters, warriors and rogues!), so a Good Bard may be a surprisingly fun challenge to make.


----------



## doghead (Oct 15, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> The PCs are hired out as "zoners" - people who brave the least traveled paths - as part of a way to determine an arches destination.




Or ... um ... 'Pathfinders' perhaps. Or has that already been taken? 



Scott DeWar said:


> I have not read the books but I comprehend the idea. there is a lot of room for exploration, new lands and new treasures




The first three or four books are great. Well worth a look. After that the writer gets a bit carried away with his own cleverness and ... well, I found myself skimming whole chapters of tedious naval gazing and tortured introspection.

However, for our purposes, this is starting to look promising. I have half a narrative running through my head at the moment. I will try and get it down on paper (so to speak) tonight. Then I will get you guys to throw your thoughts back at me and that should get us pretty close to the crunchy bits of character creation.



Axel said:


> The rest of this post is simply thinking aloud.  Disregard anything you don't like, and hopefully I come to a meaningful conclusion.




Thinking aloud is good. Sometimes it can be just a phrase or sentence that sparks a idea.



Axel said:


> I seem to struggle to create and identify with Good characters (probably because I'm a bitter old cynic).




I don't require characters to be good. But you would have to talk pretty fast to get me to take on board an evil one. Evil characters can be great fun, but they require a special kind of game,  which is a level of complexity I would rather not be adding at this stage. 



Axel said:


> Youthfulness is probably also a good thing, owing to old people being grumpy (myself included).




Don't knock the grumpy.



Axel said:


> The archetype of course, is the Paladin, which I hate as a 1-D class.  ...A Monk could also fit in.  ... The youthful bard full of enthusiasm and naivety.




Paladins and monks are two of my favourite classes (you will find one or two in my signature thread). Paladins for the great role play potential and monks because they are so multi-functional. For me, the cornerstone of the paladin is not his alignment, but his adherence to oaths of his order in the service of his god. Lawful - yeah I can kind of see that. Good - not so much.

Two bards, this could be interesting. Looks like I had better have a look at the bard class. My only experience of the class is as a hobgoblin in the service of the Horde. Unfortunately the game didn't last long enough for him to fullfull his dream of freeing his people from slavery and leading them back to their true homelands.

thotd

Edit: Just had a look at the bard. My first thought - I could do something with this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2012)

I can choose another class. 

by the way, don't pick on *US* old folk either - it makes* US* grumpy!


----------



## Axel (Oct 15, 2012)

doghead said:


> Paladins and monks are two of my favourite classes (you will find one or two in my signature thread). Paladins for the great role play potential and monks because they are so multi-functional. For me, the cornerstone of the paladin is not his alignment, but his adherence to oaths of his order in the service of his god. Lawful - yeah I can kind of see that. Good - not so much.
> 
> Two bards, this could be interesting. Looks like I had better have a look at the bard class. My only experience of the class is as a hobgoblin in the service of the Horde. Unfortunately the game didn't last long enough for him to fullfull his dream of freeing his people from slavery and leading them back to their true homelands.
> 
> ...




Alright, I'll bite.    I couldn't think of anything interesting about the naive Bard yesterday.  The character would be supremely irritating for everyone (including me), so I'll pass.  I should get more out of my comfort zone and make a proper Fantasy Hero.  

Going back to Paladin/Monk...  What about a young boy with no mother who saw his father killed by bandits.  Sent to retrieve a priest as father's last command...taken under wing by the old-man priest.  Story can go two ways from there.  Either he gets over his issues and becomes a calm (vegetarian) crusader for the law and justice, never striking the first blow.  Or he goes all Angry Hulk and becomes something of a level 1 vigilante (Batman!).  The background would suit either Paladin or Monk, primary focus on Lawful.  Good or Neutral...mmm...hard to say at the 'concept design' stage.

Also, I don't normally play Evil PCs.  They...don't really work well.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 16, 2012)

I tend to prefer the roguish type of characters, jack-of-all trades for the most part.  I see it as the chance that this character gets the opportunity to see many places, learn new stuff, hone his skills.  He likes exploring.  If he gets to do it while getting paid, even better!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2012)

can we get a roll call for the benefit of the DM stating possible class/ race  choices so we don't get too many peeps going for the same thing?


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2012)

*The Netherworld*

There is a cold wind blowing through the Reaches of Man. 

For as long as history records, there have been gates - from the huge Arches through which whole wagon trains can pass, to little doors more suitable for a child than a grown adult. Between all of these gates is the Netherworld, sometimes dry and dusty, sometimes green and fertile, sometimes cold and snow-covered. But always with the same flat iron-grey sky and generally safe so long as you follow the rules; stay on the path, do not sleep while in the Netherworld and take nothing from the Netherworld through a gate.

The paths of the Netherworld are as many and varied as the gates they traverse between. The most famous are the Great Roads that connect the Arches. They are arrow straight and topped with smooth paving stones. One hundred paces to each side the land is flat and featureless, adorned only with grass and wild flowers. The other paths range from tracks wide enough for wagons to those that seem little more than animal tracks. Most are of handpicked earth sometimes supplemented by hewn timber or crushed stone where the ground is boggy. Occasionally there are small bridges or raised walkways of timber or stones. But most are just hard-beaten earth. But whatever the appearance of the paths, they have been uniformly easy enough to traverse with good footing and clear of obstructing vegitation.

Or so they once were. Now a days it is not uncommon to find weeds growing through the paving stones of the Great Roads, which no longer seem as straight and smooth as they used to be, and thorny bushes and corpses of small stunted trees and thick underground seem to crowd the roads in places. The smaller paths seem to be narrower, rockier and more treacherous underfoot, and a wise traveller takes a stout staff for there are places now where branches hang low over the paths and thorny bushes clutch and tear at the fabric of ones clothes. And while the Netherworld seems as empty and uninhabited as always, travellers commonly talk about the sense of being watched and of darker shadows lurking in the shadows which hover at the edge of ones vision. Many old timers will tell you that it is colder now in the Netherworld, and will point out the dark clouds that can now sometimes be seen rolling slowly across a sky that was once just a featureless expanse of unchanging  grey.

There is a cold wind blowing through the reaches of man and it seems to be coming from the Netherworld.

Many dismiss such stories and reports of growing darkness and danger in the Netherworld as superstitious nonsense. They point to thousands of people who daily, and safely, traverse the paths between the portals. They point to the countless stories and fables of of dark happenings and terrible fates set in the Netherworld as evidence that nothing has changed, or if it has, it is not the first time it has, and will not be the last. Of course the Netherworld is dangerous, but not if you follow the rules: stay on the path, do not sleep while in the Netherworld and take nothing from it.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2012)

Apologies for the delay in getting that up. It took much longer that I expected, and while I was writing it became obvious that I was also going to have to also give you more information on the setting in general if we are to move forward. While the Netherworld will play a part in the characters adventures, it will not be the only environment that they operate in by a long shot. 

The Reaches of Man encompasses all of the humans settlements of the known world. These range from the Imperium, whose legions have trod the earth of much of the known world, to tiny frontier settlements scrabbling out an existence on the edges of civilisation days and days travel from the nearest gate. Within the Reaches we can include pretty much any setting we like. However, for simplicity I am going to limit the settings to those with vaguely historical parallels. As for the characters 'home' setting, I am going to make it a fairly vanilla D&D, perhaps with some Teutonic sprinkles for flavour maybe, unless you wish otherwise.

Before jumping into character generation, you guys need to decide who your characters are, why they are working together and how they fit into the world. I would suggest a group reasonably equipped with the skills required for travelling, not so much in the Netherworld, but the normal one. I am also going to suggest that the bard might be a good option. I am not yet sure how exactly, but I think the bards counter-song  and inspire abilities have potential. The dangers of the Netherworld are going to be much less physical than those of the normal world. That been said, don't feel obligated to take a bard if you don't want to.

I am going to limit to choice of race to human. This is because I have not yet decided how the non-human races are going to fit in, or even if they are there at all. If you are particularly set on playing another race, PM me. 

Ok, two final thoughts. Firstly, nothing is set in stone at this point. Feel free to ask questions, offer suggestions etc. Secondly, ... umm, I can't remember what I was going to say. That is probably because getting old not only entitles you to be grumpy, but also make you prone to forgetfulness.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> I tend to prefer the roguish type of characters, jack-of-all trades for the most part.  I see it as the chance that this character gets the opportunity to see many places, learn new stuff, hone his skills.  He likes exploring.  If he gets to do it while getting paid, even better!




Ping Pong! ... Umm, what I mean to say is that should be a pretty good choice.



Scott DeWar said:


> can we get a roll call for the benefit of the DM stating possible class/ race  choices so we don't get too many peeps going for the same thing?




Here. Again, apologies for the delay. Hopefully the above should answer some of your questions about race and class. All of the Core classes are fine. I have no experience with the Base classes, but they look fine with the exception of the Gunslinger. There are no guns in the game. The alchemist seems a bit naff.

I don't usually play magic using types, and generally don't pay them much attention unless they are trying to kill my character. And I I have just realised that the whole 'don't sleep in the Netherworld' is going to play havoc with the wizard, or perhaps its the sorcerer, or both. I will give it some thought. I don't want to mess with the basic balance and function of the classes.

No psionics! Thats what I was going to say! I like psionics, but not mixed in with magic. Either one or the other, and in this instance, its the other.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2012)

*Crunchy Bits*

First level, 18 point build, max HP at first level, max starting wealth.

Each character will be able to speak, in addition to Common, the native tongue of his or her homeland.

Up to two non-class skills can be made class skills for the character if written into the background.

Knowledge (Netherworld).

Each character may start with one magic item of up to 2500gp in value. All you have to do write a description as to how it came into your character's possession. If you want to take something consumable, like potions or scrolls or feather tokens you may take a number of that item up to 2500gp. You cannot mix and match items. This is not a 2500gp spending spree. You don't get to keep the difference.

Here you will find the Four Oracles. Select one Oracle for your character and note it down along with the associated four cards and their descriptors. You may cast as often as you like, but all four cards must come from the same oracle and the same cast. During the game you may use an  appropriate oracle to  take control of the game and re-write the situation as you so choose in terms of the oracle. Once used, that card is scratched. I have not tried this before, and am not sure how it will work. But regardless, I suspect that it will be interesting.

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry for been a bit late with my character concept. But, hay, better late than never.

Orphan, maybe adopted by one of the other characters' parents. He never knew his parents. As he enters pubity he starts to develop *Sorcerous* powers.


----------



## doghead (Oct 16, 2012)

No need to apologies Ghostcat. We have only just got to the party/character generation stage. A fair bit of new information has gone up recently however, which you will want to read if you have not already.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2012)

like much!
(^v^)​


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 17, 2012)

I was looking at the Oracles and wondered if we should each choose an oracle for each character?  Mainly due to the possibility of duplicate cards for characters.  Just wondering, but I think I will more than likely go with the Unquiet Past oracle, as those lend towards the roguish type of character that I see my character using.

Has anyone else taken a look at those Oracles?  Some are a bit vague, while others are pretty specific.  Plenty of opportunity for some good discussion and role play with the things that come up from the cards.


----------



## doghead (Oct 17, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> I was looking at the Oracles and wondered if we should each choose an oracle for each character?




Sorry, yes. Each character can choose their own Oracle. I'll edit the post to make that more clear.



Fangor the Fierce said:


> Plenty of opportunity for some good discussion and role play with the things that come up from the cards.




Thats what I thought. We will see how it goes.

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 17, 2012)

I may be being particularly thick this morning but I can't see how Oracles work in practise.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 17, 2012)

The way I see them working is to introduce a hook/scenario into the story to keep it either moving, change the current circumstance, or to simply alleviate us from coming up with everything on the whim.


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2012)

The Oracles work a little like fate points - they give you the player a means to alter the story to your advantage at times during the game. I'll try and get an example of them in play up in the next day or so.

Don't worry about the Oracles too much at this point. We don't need them for character generation. Lets get the party sorted so we can crack on.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2012)

now that sight maintenance is almost through, let us crack on!


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 21, 2012)

Doghead does knowledge about  the Netherworld come under the *Knowledge(Planes)* skill or does it have a skill of its own?


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 21, 2012)

So I have the first draft of the background. I just don't have a name yet. Oh and Class is *Sorcerer (Sage Archetype)*

[sblock=Background]<-> never knew his parents. he doesn't even remember his Aunty Anifar. Anifar was the local "bag lady", she was usually seen wondering round the neighbourhood routing through the garbage looking for food and things that she can sell. Ten one day Anifar started to carry a infant on her back. The watch never found were the child came from. Despite extensive check there was no missing child of the the right sex and age. Anifar would only say if was her sister's son. So <-> continued to live with his aunt. As he grow older he was often seen toddling down the street routing in garbage alongside his aunt. One day, when <-> about 2 years old, he was found wondering about on his own. When the watch checked, Anifar was found dead in the hovel where the pair slept.

The local watch sergeant, Febion, and his wife, Marleon, are childless and they decided to adopted orphan <->. Marleon is a chief librarian and she used to take <-> with her to work. <-> was fascinated by books and learnt to ready by the time he was three. By the time he was eight he could read three languages and has he grow older he master two more. Now what Marleon didn't know was that <-> had found his way into the restricted stack and, while he was revolted by what he read, he felt that it was best that he understand the beings that were likely to become his enemy, so taught himself the languages of the abyss and the hells.

Meanwhile Febion had been trying to teach <-> the martial arts but without much success.Not only was <-> physically weak but he had absolutely no aptitude or interest in becoming a fighter. This all changed when <-> entered puberty and started to display strange powers. As a watch commander, Febion was well connected and contacted most ow the town's magic users trying to get <-> help in controlling his powers. Unfortunately no one could help. While it was generally agreed that <-> displaying sorcerous powers, it was also well known that sorcers used the power of their personality to control their magic. However, <-> was a bookworm and just didn't have the personality that the power that he displayed said he should have. Instead <-> went back to his beloved books and worked things out for himself. [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Oct 22, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> Doghead does knowledge about  the Netherworld come under the *Knowledge(Planes)* skill or does it have a skill of its own?




It will be its own skill. I don't expect there to be any Planes stuff. I don't have any Planes material, or know anything about the Planes really. They are probably still there, but in an E6 game, its probably fairly safe to say that mortals would rarely ever go there. Or would it? I don't really know.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Oct 22, 2012)

Ghostcat, I don't have any problems with the character background at this stage. Just be aware some adjustment might be necessary to fit the characters together as a group. However, what you have so far seems to be flexible enough that it shouldn't be too much of an issue.

thotd


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm kind of late to the party, but this setting is intriguing and it's been too long since I've gamed. 

Right now I'm considering making a talented young thief who liberated a small exotic box from a shady merchant. He has become obsessed with this box over the months he has kept it. A complex geometric pattern is inlaid into its lid, and it emits a faint aroma that he considers "yellowish". Although the box seems to be made of bone, it is as resilient as steel. It holds something heavy. He has tried to pick the lock in every conceivable way but has failed. His frustration opening the box has driven him to wander the Netherworld in search of answers.

Feel free to comment on the background, and let me know when you want the character sheet. Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 22, 2012)

What classes have we so far?
electric wizard: a talented young thief who liberated a small exotic box
me: possible bard or wizard
Axel: Paladin
Fangor the Fierce: skill monkey rogue
Ghostcat: Sorcerer (Sage)


----------



## Axel (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry for my longish absence.  Had a post yesterday that got eaten by WiFi...

My thoughts on bringing the party together:  We are childhood friends that have haven't seen each other for over 5 years and either (a) bump into each other by (extreme/divine) chance in a city one day, or (b) catch up at a mutual event, like the funeral and wake of a mentor.

For what it's worth, I'm really struggling with a character for this one...too many ideas!  Current plan, and I think I'll stick with it, is Paladin 1.  Brief synopsis (to be fleshed out later today):

-  Orphaned at a young age, left "churchy schooly thing" at around 15 angry at the world for parents death.
-  Joined Imperial Army, rose to roughly sergeant/command of 10 within 3 years. 
-  Left the army for "personal reasons" (he won't talk much about them, but I have a story here to bring out when needed).
-  Joined one of the martial orders as a Hospitaller (Paladin variant).
-  Devotes much of his life to charity work now.

Crunchy:  Paladin (Hospitaller variant).  Will take the divine bond (not the horse) if we ever reach level 5, and will probably stay Paladin to the end of the campaign.

Note:  I prefer personality over crunch and "smooth" characters.  This is my first Paladin in over a decade (real world time) that I think could be interesting.  So...likely to be a few transgressions from "the code" etc...  Paladins are people too!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 23, 2012)

I was looking to go with a rogue, a jack of all trades type.  The kind that liked the idea of getting to see new places, make his mark on new paths, find hidden treasure, and get paid while doing it.

EDIT - To elaborate, this is the kind of guy that 'learns quickly' at something when shown how to do it a few times.  He's not an overachiever, just likes to learn new things when appropriate.  He tends to stick to things that require a little thinking, such as puzzles, traps, and locks.  Mechanical in nature for the most part.  He doesn't have an overly disposition to magic wielding, when it suits his needs.  He just prefers to use what he can control, which is mechanical devices.  

EDIT - Is it just me, or does anyone else have the problem that page four of  this thread won't display?  I have tried direct links to posts on that  page, to editing the url to list that page, but no luck.  I can't get  page 4 to display!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> EDIT - Is it just me, or does anyone else have the problem that page four of  this thread won't display?  I have tried direct links to posts on that  page, to editing the url to list that page, but no luck.  I can't get  page 4 to display!




page 4?  no problems.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 23, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> What classes have we so far?
> electric wizard: a talented young thief who liberated a small exotic box
> me: possible bard or wizard
> Axel: Paladin
> Fangor the Fierce: skill monkey rogue




Ghostcat: Sorcerer (Sage)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> Ghostcat: (Sage)




that goes well with thyme, rosemary and garlic in mashed potatoes


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> I'm kind of late to the party, but this setting is intriguing and it's been too long since I've gamed.




Hello EW. It has been a long time since I have gamed as well. 



Scott DeWar said:


> What classes have we so far?
> Electric Wizard: a talented young thief who liberated a small exotic box
> Scott DeWar: possible bard or wizard
> Axel: Paladin
> ...




An interesting mix.



Axel said:


> My thoughts on bringing the party together:  We are childhood friends that have haven't seen each other for over 5 years and either (a) bump into each other by (extreme/divine) chance in a city one day, or (b) catch up at a mutual event, like the funeral and wake of a mentor.




The advantage of having the characters as part of a team or group of some sort is that it allows more realistic hooks to tie the party into the story/adventure. It also gives me a good starting point for creating adventures. That been said, it probably would have been easier if I had simply said 'all the characters are X or belong to Y' at the beginning as opposed to leaving it wide open. Something to keep in mind for next time I think. So at this point, in order to push things along, I think I will just say tie the characters together as you feel seems best, and we will go from there. 

@ Axel, your character concept seems fine. The level previous military experience, however, would probably be more in keeping with a character with a few levels of warrior or fighter under his belt.

@ Fangor, your character seems fine as well. Given the suck it and see nature of the game, a broad collection of skills is probably a good thing



Fangor the Fierce said:


> EDIT - Is it just me, or does anyone else have the problem that page four of  this thread won't display?  I have tried direct links to posts on that  page, to editing the url to list that page, but no luck.  I can't get  page 4 to display!




There was a slight delay before loading when I checked, but it came up eventually. 

@ All, I was going to pull a sample character to use as a character sheet guide but my character thread seems to have disappeared. I am hoping that it (and the 10 years of gaming history it represents) has not gone good. That would make me sad. 

I will  get a character sheet up once I have loaded all my old gaming stuff back onto this computer.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2012)

Was it in the sig thread and do you know what post number it was on?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 23, 2012)

Will this help you find what you are missing:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/tabletop-gaming/62304-dogheads-pbp-thread.html


----------



## Axel (Oct 24, 2012)

doghead said:


> @ Axel, your character concept seems fine. The level previous military experience, however, would probably be more in keeping with a character with a few levels of warrior or fighter under his belt.
> 
> @@ All, I was going to pull a sample character to use as a character sheet guide but my character thread seems to have disappeared. I am hoping that it (and the 10 years of gaming history it represents) has not gone good. That would make me sad.
> 
> ...




Noted, and agreed.  Part of my relentless flip-flopping on this character is that I haven't made a level 1 character in some time and am struggling to settle on what I want, background and where he will go.

I will wind back the character history to not long after leaving the army, he wanders and doesn't know what to do for a few coins to survive.  With what I have in my head (coming by Friday in a properly written format, I promise) he's probably also just undergone an alignment shift from LE --> LN.  Also like the Fighter 1 --> ?? idea.  If I can't decide what to do, a level of fighter followed by story development can't hurt.

Interesting party mix.  I suspect we're going to need an NPC healer.  Or wicked high AC...  Mmm....I see where that's going...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2012)

[MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION]: will your skills based rogue be more of an archer type?

it was pointed out that we need a healer, I can do that instead of bard or wizard.


----------



## doghead (Oct 24, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Will this help you find what you are missing:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/tabletop-gaming/62304-dogheads-pbp-thread.html




Thanks. That was what I was looking for. But when I try to load any of the links, I get this: >http://www.enworld.org/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/
forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forums/showpost.php?p=969190&postcount=2<

Even if I try and manually cut and paste the link in, it just reverts to the above. If any of you can access the linked pages, then the character sheet for Hoegor is my preferred layout. Its format lite and cut and paste friendly.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Oct 24, 2012)

@ Axel, fighter 1 -> ??? fits more closely with your character background concept. It may not be maximal - but it has that uncertain as to what the future holds sort of feel. But if you want to start as a paladin, you may.

@ Fangor, I would like to say that a healer isn't a necessity, it just changes the nature of the challenge. But given the mechanics, that is probably a bit naive. That been said, don't feel you have to take one. We can run the game without one, and just see how it plays out. It might be short and brutal. It might even be fun. Or it could be a disaster. But that wouldn't matter, its just a game and we can always reset, or roll up new characters or whatever.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 24, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> @Fangor the Fierce : will your skills based rogue be more of an archer type?
> 
> it was pointed out that we need a healer, I can do that instead of bard or wizard.




Actually, if you are keen to take the bard route with possibly being a semi skill monkey, and since we already have another rogue, I can take the healing spot.  I like clerics as well, and the Pathfinder ones are very nice to work with.  

That being said, here's my NEW character concept for the type of Cleric I would see him portrayed as:

I see him as a field medic.  He's had to learn the hard way, through trial and error, and is not afraid to admit that if the patch job doesn't work, a saw will.

His teaching began when he was a bystander.  They say that the victims aren't the only ones that are affected by tragedies, and he is testament to that.  He still remembers running his errand, a crowd, someone injured with a slew of knife wounds, and the yelling.  He was pointed at, told to 'Hold here!" by some guy kneeling over the wounded, and learned that he had options in life.  The wounded man recovered from the wounds, thanks to his quick actions and no hesitation, and the person that was barking orders saw in him what he deemed as 'workable'.  Too bad the injured man didn't live for more than a week, as he was found a few days later beaten to death.  Apparently, he wasn't supposed to survive the knife attack...

He was taken in as an apprentice, learning about salves, balms, ointments and other things that help in the art of healing.  He was a devote person, for the most part, as he accompanied his teacher to church as often as he could, learning the teachings and views of the church as well.  That is when he learned to pray, and being granted the power to heal by faith, when normal circumstances would not allow.  He was a kid that grew up with a chance to make something of himself.  Now, he's looking to see where best to put his skills to use, which sounds like some acquaintances that he grew up with are in need of his services.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 24, 2012)

doghead said:


> Thanks. That was what I was looking for. But when I try to load any of the links, I get this: >http://www.enworld.org/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/
> forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forum/forums/showpost.php?p=969190&postcount=2<
> 
> Even if I try and manually cut and paste the link in, it just reverts to the above. If any of you can access the linked pages, then the character sheet for Hoegor is my preferred layout. Its format lite and cut and paste friendly.
> ...




Yeah, that was what page 4 was doing for me. I fixed it by using a new browser to go to that page.  It appears that the cache might be messed up on this browser, but I don't want to wipe it out just yet.  Try using a different browser and see how that works for you.

EDIT - Is this the one?


> *Hoegor, male human Barbarian 2*
> [sblock]
> STR: 14 Bonus +2 (Rage: 18/+4)
> DEX: 14 Bonus +2
> ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2012)

I will have an idea shortly, My blood sugar is headed down so I need to eat.

Just thinking here

Bard 1

Archaeologist ?

Weapon Champion? [3pp mat]


----------



## doghead (Oct 25, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Yeah, that was what page 4 was doing for me. I fixed it by using a new browser to go to that page.  It appears that the cache might be messed up on this browser, but I don't want to wipe it out just yet.  Try using a different browser and see how that works for you.




The guys over in meta seemed to have fixed the issue. I did have to clear my cache, but I do that regularly anyway.



Fangor the Fierce said:


> EDIT - Is this the one?




It is indeed. I like the idea of sblocking the crunchy bits and leaving the descriptive bits easily visible, like below.

*Hoegor, male human Barbarian 2*
[sblock]
STR: 14 Bonus +2 (Rage: 18/+4)
DEX: 14 Bonus +2
CON:14 Bonus +2 (Rage: 18/+4)
INT:14 Bonus +2
WIS:14 Bonus +2
CHA:16 Bonus +3

SAVES
* Fort: +5 [Base 3, +2Con]
* Ref: +2 [Base 0, +2 Dex]
* Will: +2 [Base 0, +2 Wis]

ENCUMBERANCE
* Light 40' (FastMove, Carry 58lbs)
* Medium 30' (FastMove, Carry 116lbs, MaxDex +3, Check -3)
* Heavy 20' (Carry 175lbs, MaxDex +1, Check -6)

COMBAT
* Attacks 1
* Melee +4 (Rage: +6*) [BAB +2, Str +2]
* Ranged +4 [BAB +2, Dex+2]
* Initiative +6 [Dex +2, ImpInitiative +4]
* Armour Class 16 (14*) [Base 10, Armour +3, Dex +2, Shield +1]
* HP 25 (Rage: 29*)

WEAPONS
* Short Spear (Dam 1d8 +2 (+4*), Crit x3, Rng 20')
* Short Sword (Dam 1d6 +2 (+4*), Crit 19/20 x2)
* Daggar (Dam1d4 +2 (+4*), Crit 19/20 x2, Rng 10')
* ShortCompBow (Dam 1d6, Crit x3, Rng 70')

FEATS
* Alertness
* CombatReflexes (add Attacks of Opportunity)
* Improved Initiative
CLASS FEATS
* Rage* (1/day, +4 Str, +4 Con, +2 Moral, -2 AC, +2 HP/Lvl) 
* Fast Move (Mv +10ft with < Heavy armour or Load)
* Uncanny Dodge (keep Dex bonus to AC)

SKILLS
Class
* Climb: 4 [Base 2, Str +2]
* Handle Animal: 6 [Base 3, Cha +3]
* Intimidate: 7 [Base 4, Cha +3]
* Listen: 8 [Base 4, Wis +2, Alertness +2]
* Ride: 4 [Base 2, Dex +2]
* WildernessLore: 4 [Base 2, Wis +2]
SKILLS
Cross Class
* Bluff: 5 [Base 2, Cha +3]
* MoveSilently: 3 [Base 1, Dex +2]
* GatherInfo: 4 [Base 1, Cha +3]
* SenseMotive: 4 [Base 2, Wis +2]
* Spot: 6 [Base 2, Wis +2, Alert+2]
* Literacy - Common [2]

EQUIPMENT
Armour
* Studded Leather (25lbs, AC +3, MaxDex +5, Check -1)
* Small Shield (5lbs, AC +1, Check -1)
** Total [30 lbs]
Weapons
* Short Spear [5 lbs]
* Short Sword [3 lbs]
* Dagger x2 [2 lbs]
* Composite Shortbow [2 lbs]
* Arrows x20 [3 lbs]
** Total [15 lbs]
Belt Pouch
* Flint and Steel [n/a]
* Sewing Needle [n/a]
* AntiToxin [n/a]
* Potion - CLW x2 [n/a]
Backpack [2 lbs]
* Bedroll [5 lbs]
* Blanket [3 lbs]
* Lantern - Hooded [2 lbs]
* Waterskin [4 lbs (full)]
* ColdWeather Outfit [7 lbs]
* Travel Outfit [5 lbs]
** Total [28 lbs]

STORM - Dog, Mastiff, 18 months, female, 110 lbs
:: Pack Harness [4 lbs]
:: Rations - Travel x4 [4 lbs]
:: Waterskin - Small [2 lbs]
:: Rope 50' - Silk [5 lbs]
TEETH - Dog, Mastiff, 18 months, male, 130 lbs
:: Pack Harness [4 lbs]
:: Rations - Travel x3 [3 lbs]
:: Waterskin - Small [2 lbs]
:: Canvas 2 square yards [4 lbs]
:: Lamp Oil x2 [2 lbs]
GOD'S FOOT - Warhorse - Light
:: Saddle Military [30 lbs]
:: Saddlebags [8 lbs (empty)]
** Total [507 gp / n/a]

NOTE: Hoegar usually puts the some of the gear on the horse when he is riding. ie Canvas, Rope, Backpack, Bedroll and Blanket as well as the Spears and Shield.

MONEY
:: PP   9 [ 5 BeltPouch, 2 each DogHarness]
:: GP 50 [ 20 BeltPouch, 15 each DogHarness]
:: SP 18 [ 18 BeltPouch]
:: CP 20 [ 20 Beltpouch][/sblock]

*APPEARANCE*
Hoegor is a little shorter and leaner than most Barbarians. He has a stern face, slightly craggy features set around a classic roman nose. But he easily breaks into a smile in conversation.

Hoegor continues to wear the traditional barbarian fur cloak. Underneath he wears a jacket and wool pants. His long hair is pulled back and tied with rag and plastered with white mud in the tradition of his people.

Everything he has has a slightly old, out of style look. His short sword and spear are  much the same as his ancestors would have used when the Barbarians were ransacking the Old Empire. Most of his stuff is indeed old, handed down through his family, maintained and repaired, tried and tested.

If come across while travelling, Hoegor will as likely be found moving on foot, with his horse and dogs in tow.

*BACKGROUND*
Hoegor father was a member of a Barbarian guard, and as soon as Hoegor was old enough he followed his father's footsteps. Not a particularly capable fighter, he relies on his wits and speed to prevent others from getting the jump on him in combat. These skills made him quite effective as a guard.

Hoegor developed a real respect for the loyal, gentle, massive Mastiffs that helped guard the castle and animals. He spent a considerable amount of time with the Kennel Master developing his skills at training dogs. He bought and trained two puppies of his own - Storm and Teeth. He often spent days roaming the hills and forests around the city when they got old enough.

Hoegor also got drawn into the politics of the city and he stumbled across a plot against his guard's patron, and while he was unable to prevent the assination of the patron, his knowledge enabled the guards to protect the family and ensure the son's succession.

In return Hoegor was offered many things, but he reqested to be given a year to travel the world. It was granted. Before leaving, Hoegor purchased an aging Warhorse, Godsfoot, from one of the Captains of the Cavalry. Godsfoot got his name from his ability to keep his feet and flatten foes in battle. Two days later, in the cold  halflight of dawn, he slipped through the gates with his horse and two massive dogs, and was gone. That was a month ago.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Oct 25, 2012)

Been too long since I've dropped by this thread. I've decided that my rogue is going to be melee-oriented, with an emphasis on wielding daggers and flanking. Not 100% sure if I want to focus on intelligence or charisma as a tertiary stat. I'm leaning towards intelligence based on the other charisma-oriented characters. 

I'll start work on the character sheet when you tell us how you want the stats generated!


----------



## doghead (Oct 25, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> Been too long since I've dropped by this thread. I've decided that my rogue is going to be melee-oriented, with an emphasis on wielding daggers and flanking. Not 100% sure if I want to focus on intelligence or charisma as a tertiary stat. I'm leaning towards intelligence based on the other charisma-oriented characters.
> 
> I'll start work on the character sheet when you tell us how you want the stats generated!




I have copied the setting and character creation information to the first post so it is easy to find and refer back to.


----------



## Axel (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, here goes first pass.    C&C most welcome!

*Bayar, male human Fighter 1*
[sblock]
STR: 17 Bonus +3 
DEX: 14 Bonus +2
CON:12 Bonus +1 
INT:8   Bonus -1
WIS:12 Bonus +1
CHA:14 Bonus +2

SAVES
* Fort: +3 [Base 2, +1Con]
* Ref: +2 [Base 0, +2 Dex]
* Will: +1 [Base 0, +1 Wis]

ENCUMBERANCE
* Light 30' (FastMove, Carry 86lbs)
* Medium 20' (FastMove, Carry 53lbs, MaxDex +3, ACP -3)
* Heavy 20' (Carry 230lbs, MaxDex +1, ACP -6)

COMBAT
* Attacks 1
* Melee +4 (Longsword: +5*) [BAB +1, Str +3]
* Ranged +3 [BAB +1, Dex+2]
* Initiative +6 [Dex +2, Imp Initiative +4]
* Armour Class 20 (touch 12, FF 18) [Base 10, Armour +6, Dex +2, Shield +2]
* HP 11

WEAPONS
* Longsword +1 (Dam 1d8 +4, Crit 19-20x2)
* Short Bow (Dam 1d6, Crit x3)
* Kukri (Dam1d4 +3, Crit 18-20 x2)

FEATS
* Weapon Focus (Longsword):  +1 to hit with attack rolls
* Dazzling Display:  Std action to intimidate all within 30' when wielding Longsword
* Improved Initiative:  +4 initiative

CLASS FEATS
* Bonus Feat (Fighter 1):  Power Attack 

SKILLS (incomplete listing)
Class
* Intimidate: 7 [Base 1, Cha +2, Class +3, Trait +1]
* Profession (Soldier): 6 [Base 1, Class +3, Wis +1]

SKILLS
Cross Class


EQUIPMENT
Armour
* Breastplate (30lbs, AC +6, MaxDex +3, ACP -4)
* Heavy Wooden Shield (10lbs, AC +2, ACP -2)
** Total [40 lbs]
Weapons
* Longsword +1 [4 lbs]
* Shortbow [3 lbs]
* Kukri [2 lbs]
* Arrows x20 [3 lbs]
** Total [12 lbs]
Belt Pouch
* Flint and Steel [n/a]
* Whetstone [1lb]
Backpack [2 lbs]
* Bedroll [5 lbs]
* Blanket [3 lbs]
* Shovel [8 lbs]
* Waterskin [4 lbs (full)]
** Total [22 lbs]

** Total [255 gp / n/a]

MONEY
:: PP   0
:: GP 40 [BeltPouch]
:: SP 50
:: CP 0[/sblock]

*APPEARANCE*
Bayar stands several inches taller than the average male, with broad shoulders and muscular arms.  His face is angular, with a once-straight nose that looks as though it has been broken more than twice.  His beard grows continuously, leaving him with an almost permanent 5 o'clock shadow.
He keeps his hair cropped short, in a traditional military style.

Bayar keeps his back straight and head up at all times, almost like he is continuously on parade.  His sword is obviously the most expensive item he owns, with a small ruby set in the hilt.  Bayar does not trouble to hide it, knowing he can defend it  

When not fighting, Bayar wears his shield across his back, protecting him from the chafing a kit can bring on long marches.  He wears his armour at every opportunity where it is socially acceptable, going to pains to polish dents and scratches out of it.

*BACKGROUND*
Bayar was orphaned at a young age.  He does not remember his parents and has never met another family member.  He was raised in a priory dedicated to the god <what are we doing for deities??>.

At the priory school, the clergy quickly realised Bayar was not destined for academia.  While not stupid, he learned better by doing than in a classroom.  Worse, he was large for his age and knew it.  Before long he grew into a classic boy bully, faster than anyone stronger and stronger than anyone faster.

At the age of 14 the clergy encouraged Bayar to leave.  He was becoming disruptive to the other boys, and the clergy feared him coming into his full strength as a man.  Cut loose, he drifted into the Imperial Army.  

The Army fitted Bayar like a glove.  They took strong boys and made them into killers and men.  His skill with a sword was impressive for an inexperienced warrior.

In time, Bayar was sent on campaign and cut his first flesh in earnest.  He found he liked it and was, over the course of several years, transferred into one of the heavy infantry divisions that formed the veteran and elite backbone of the Army -The Screaming Gryphons

Here, Bayar won some small renown as a swordsman, claiming his enchanted sword as a prize in a tournament for young enlisted men.  It remains his prized possession to this day.

Before long, 5 years had passed and the boy bully had become a man full grown.  No longer content with what the Army offered, as far as he would tell his officers, he resigned.  

Bayar spent a good portion of his back pay on purchasing the gear he used in the Army - while his sword was his own the armour and other gear was not and had to be paid for.  Just another catch the recruiters never told him...

Cut loose from the biggest part of his life Bayar is drifting, a 19 year old man uncertain what to do with the rest of his life.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, I have officaly subscribed to this thread, now for a character:

[sblock=info]
First level, 18 point build, max HP at first level, max starting wealth.

I am going to limit to choice of race to human. This is because I have not yet decided how the non-human races are going to fit in, or even if they are there at all. If you are particularly set on playing another race, PM me.

Each character will be able to speak, in addition to Common, the native tongue of his or her homeland.

Up to two non-class skills can be made class skills for the character if written into the background.

Knowledge (Netherworld).

Each character may start with one magic item of up to 2500gp in value. All you have to do write a description as to how it came into your character's possession. If you want to take something consumable, like potions or scrolls or feather tokens you may take a number of that item up to 2500gp. You cannot mix and match items. This is not a 2500gp spending spree. You don't get to keep the difference.

Here you will find the Four Oracles. Select one Oracle for your character and note it down along with the associated four cards and their descriptors. You may cast as often as you like, but all four cards must come from the same oracle and the same cast. During the game you may use an appropriate oracle to take control of the game and re-write the situation as you so choose in terms of the oracle. Once used, that card is scratched. I have not tried this before, and am not sure how it will work. But regardless, I suspect that it will be interesting. 
[/sblock]

Which is going to be more preferred, Bard or wizard?

IIRC, there was a sorcerer mentioned. If so, then bard?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> Been too long since I've dropped by this thread. I've decided that my rogue is going to be melee-oriented, with an emphasis on wielding daggers and flanking. Not 100% sure if I want to focus on intelligence or charisma as a tertiary stat. I'm leaning towards intelligence based on the other charisma-oriented characters.
> 
> I'll start work on the character sheet when you tell us how you want the stats generated!




If you go the two weapon route and a high INT look into obtaining Two-Weapon Feint

 It's not truly useful till you have more than two attacks per round but I think it is better than Improved Feint because you get all your extra attacks.



Axel said:


> Well, here goes first pass.    C&C most welcome!




Hi Axel - Glad to see you still about.

Noted that you have one to many feats and wanted to let you know. Also maybe changing out one for Intimidating Prowess that would bring your Intimidate up to +10

Which reminds me I see the trait bonus for that but no listing of the two traits you took. 

*Suggestions:* Drop Improved INIT and Power Attack; Pick up Reactionary trait to replace the Improved INIT and pick up Power attack at lvl 2

Will be watching and commenting as I can.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> If you go the two weapon route and a high INT look into obtaining Two-Weapon Feint
> 
> _* It's not truly useful till you have more than two attacks per round*_ but I think it is better than Improved Feint because you get all your extra attacks.
> . . . . .*snip*. . . . . .
> ...



I am sure there is something more useful *now* rather then waiting to 6th level.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2012)

Actually he could gain it at 2nd lvl and start using it right away. I was saying that it is more beneficial than say Improved Feint because it allows for more attacks than only one. But till he has more than one attack it is the same as Improved Feint.

If you are lvl 6 and have Improved Feint your actions are:

*Move* - Feint
*Standard* - one attack (even if you have Improved Two-Weapon Fighting)

But if you use Two-Weapon Feint at 6th then your actions are:

*Full Round* - Feint (subbed for primary highest BAB), attack (primary;lower BAB), attack (off-hand), attack (off-hand; if you have Improved Two Weapon Fighting)

I was suggesting looking into it before going the Improved Feint route and then having a feat that is of little use.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 29, 2012)

Question - Are we taking traits for our characters?  I think I saw it mentioned somewhere, but thought I would get the DM to confirm.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2012)

Today will be slow-second day with lo blood sugar within 5 days. exhausting.


----------



## doghead (Oct 29, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Will be watching and commenting as I can.
> 
> HM




Much appreciated HM. 



Fangor the Fierce said:


> Question - Are we taking traits for our characters?  I think I saw it mentioned somewhere, but thought I would get the DM to confirm.




Good questions. Traits is one of those new PF elements that I am not familiar with. Give me a second and I will get back to you.

HM, happy to take your input on this one.



Scott DeWar said:


> Today will be slow-second day with lo blood sugar within 5 days. exhausting.




Sorry to hear that. Sending you best wishes, prayers and all that other good stuff.

thotd


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2012)

Traits aren't a game breaker and can actually help add a little character to a um... character. 

The rules are simple; usually each character gets two and they can't be from the same group. Think of them as mini feats that will usually give someone an added +1 to a skill or a little extra damage under certain circumstances.

I have found they help players get a wanted skill as a class skill that normally isn't on their list. 

And there are a few that give you a spell you can cast once a day or the ability to stabilize someone with a touch.

Can find out about them here if... Traits

 HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with HM, and would opt to replace your character guideline that we can all have 2 skills added to our list of class skills with having the two traits.  Reason being, for those of us with 2 skill ranks per level, having more skills as class skills is not something we can make use of.  BUT, if there is a trait that allows a certain skill to then become a class skill, then those of us WITH the extra skill points can take the trait to make use of it.

Just my two coppers though, but worth putting out there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2012)

HM pretty much covered it! sry, just woke up from a nap. I still have a question out here:


for everyone:

Which is going to be more preferred, Bard or wizard?

IIRC, there was a sorcerer mentioned. If so, then bard?


----------



## doghead (Oct 29, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Can find out about them here if... Traits
> 
> HM




Ah. That could have save me a fair bit of time. Good summary as well, thanks.

I'm going to say yes to Traits. Characters may take two.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, its all happening here.



Fangor the Fierce said:


> I agree with HM, and would opt to replace your character guideline that we can all have 2 skills added to our list of class skills with having the two traits.  Reason being, for those of us with 2 skill ranks per level, having more skills as class skills is not something we can make use of.  BUT, if there is a trait that allows a certain skill to then become a class skill, then those of us WITH the extra skill points can take the trait to make use of it.
> 
> Just my two coppers though, but worth putting out there.




Characters can add two non-classs skills as class skills if written into the background. These are additional to the existing class skills. Its in the character generation guidelines, although, the idea that they are 'additional' rather than 'replacement' is perhaps not clearly expressed. I will edit the generation guide to clarify, and add the approval for Traits. 

I think this covers what you are asking for. If not, let me know.



Scott DeWar said:


> HM pretty much covered it! sry, just woke up from a nap. I still have a question out here:
> 
> for everyone:
> 
> ...




Morning. I vote bard.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 30, 2012)

Close, but not exactly what I was trying to explain.  Either way, it works for me, as there is a skill I would like to use (Perception) that is not on my list as cleric.  Seeing as how I will have a decent WIS, more than likely, it would work for the character.

Scott DeWar - I agree, I vote Bard.  Would allow me to NOT have to be the only healer, as the bard has some ability to do so.  I am trying to get a decent cleric, but don't want to be confined to strictly the healing bot.  Meaning I don't want to have a high number of channels to dish out daily.  I think 3 times per day is plenty to start with, and we'll see from there.  This will be my first cleric, as I tend to go the Inquisitor route with Pathfinder, but wanted a challenge.  Any assistance or past experience would be welcome as well.  I should have the rough draft of a character up within a day or so.  Please be gentle!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2012)

2 for bard, so far.


----------



## Axel (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll throw my hat in for Bard too.  They're more interesting than other arcane casters in my experience.  

What is the plan for deities, churches and the rest?  Shall we use the standard D&D world?  PF standard set (of 20, that I can barely remember half...), some other "pre-gen" or just make them up as we please and need?

Bayar Mk II (with a small tidy up).  Thanks for the review HM.  Some really ummm....retarded errors in Mk I.  Sorry for that.  I like your concept of reactionary as a second trait, which frees me up for Power Attack as a level 1 feat while having a high Init bonus still.  

[sblock=Character]
*Bayar, male human Fighter 1*
[sblock]
STR: 16 Bonus +3 
DEX: 14 Bonus +2
CON:12 Bonus +1 
INT:8   Bonus -1
WIS:12 Bonus +1
CHA:14 Bonus +2

SAVES
* Fort: +3 [Base 2, +1 Con]
* Ref: +2 [Base 0, +2 Dex]
* Will: +1 [Base 0, +1 Wis]

ENCUMBERANCE
* Light 30' (FastMove, Carry 86lbs)
* Medium 20' (FastMove, Carry 53lbs, MaxDex +3, ACP -3)
* Heavy 20' (Carry 230lbs, MaxDex +1, ACP -6)

COMBAT
* Attacks 1
* Melee +4  [BAB +1, Str +3] (Longsword: +6*)
* Ranged +3 [BAB +1, Dex +2]
* Initiative +4 [Dex +2, Trait +2]
* Armour Class 20 (touch 12, FF 18) [Base 10, Armour +6, Dex +2, Shield +2]
* HP 12/12

WEAPONS
* Longsword +1 (Dam 1d8 +4, Crit 19-20x2)
* Short Bow (Dam 1d6, Crit x3)
* Kukri (Dam 1d4 +3, Crit 18-20 x2)

FEATS
* Weapon Focus (Longsword):  +1 to hit with attack rolls
* Dazzling Display:  Full round action to intimidate all within 30' when wielding Longsword (DC=10+HD+Wis mod).  Targets shaken for 1 round plus 1 round for every 5 the DC is beaten by.

CLASS FEATS
* Bonus Feat (Fighter 1):  Power Attack:  -1 to hit and CM checks for +2 damage (melee only)

TRAITS
Bully:  +1 trait bonus to Intimidate, Intimidate is always a class skill.
Reactionary:  +2 trait bonus to initiative.

FAVOURED CLASS:  Fighter
Level 1:  +1 HP

SKILLS (incomplete listing)
Class
* Intimidate: 7 [Base 1, Cha +2, Class +3, Trait +1]
* Profession (Soldier): 5 [Base 1, Class +3, Wis +1]

SKILLS
Cross Class
None-trained

EQUIPMENT
Armour
* Breastplate (30lbs, AC +6, MaxDex +3, ACP -4)
* Heavy Wooden Shield (10lbs, AC +2, ACP -2)
** Total [40 lbs]
Weapons
* Longsword +1 [4 lbs]
* Shortbow [3 lbs]
* Kukri [2 lbs]
* Arrows x20 [3 lbs]
** Total [12 lbs]
Belt Pouch
* Flint and Steel [n/a]
* Whetstone [1lb]
Backpack [2 lbs]
* Bedroll [5 lbs]
* Blanket [3 lbs]
* Shovel [8 lbs]
* Waterskin [4 lbs (full)]
** Total [22 lbs]

** Total [255 gp / n/a]

MONEY
:: PP   0
:: GP 40 [BeltPouch]
:: SP 50
:: CP 0[/sblock]

*APPEARANCE*
Bayar stands several inches taller than the average male, with broad shoulders and muscular, heavily tattooed arms.  His face is angular, with a once-straight nose that looks as though it has been broken more than twice.  His beard grows continuously, leaving him with an almost permanent 5 o'clock shadow.  He keeps his hair cropped short, in a traditional military style.

Bayar keeps his back straight and head up at all times, almost like he is continuously on parade.  His sword is obviously the most expensive item he owns, with a small ruby set in the hilt.  Bayar does not trouble to hide it, knowing he can defend it.  In combat, he is often one of the worst kind of arrogant egotists - the one that not only thinks he's good but is good at the same time.

When not fighting, Bayar wears his shield across his back, protecting him from the chafing a kit can bring on long marches.  He wears his armour at every opportunity where it is socially acceptable, going to pains to polish dents and scratches out of it.  Bayar prefers sleeveless shirts where he can get away with it, knowing his tattoos and muscles can give him more chances with ladies than he would otherwise get.

*BACKGROUND*
Bayar was orphaned at a young age.  He does not remember his parents and has never met another family member.  He was raised in a priory dedicated to Abadar.

At the priory school, the clergy quickly realised Bayar was not destined for academia.  While not stupid, he learned better by doing than in a classroom.  Worse, he was large for his age and knew it.  Before long he grew into a classic boy bully, faster than anyone stronger and stronger than anyone faster.

At the age of 14 the clergy encouraged Bayar to leave.  He was becoming disruptive to the other boys, and the clergy feared him coming into his full strength as a man.  Cut loose, he drifted into the Imperial Army.  

The Army fitted Bayar like a glove.  They took strong boys and made them into killers and men.  His skill with a sword was impressive for an inexperienced warrior.

In time, Bayar was sent on campaign and cut his first flesh in earnest.  He found he liked it and was, over the course of several years, transferred into one of the heavy infantry divisions that formed the veteran and elite backbone of the Army -The Screaming Gryphons

Here, Bayar won some small renown as a swordsman, claiming his enchanted sword as a prize in a tournament for young enlisted men.  It remains his prized possession to this day.

Before long, 5 years had passed and the boy bully had become a man full grown.  No longer content with what the Army offered, as far as he would tell his officers, he resigned.  

Bayar spent a good portion of his back pay on purchasing the gear he used in the Army - while his sword was his own the armour and other gear was not and had to be paid for.  Just another catch the recruiters never told him...

Cut loose from the biggest part of his life Bayar is drifting, a 19 year old man uncertain what to do with the rest of his life.
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Oct 30, 2012)

Axel said:


> What is the plan for deities, churches and the rest?  Shall we use the standard D&D world?  PF standard set (of 20, that I can barely remember half...), some other "pre-gen" or just make them up as we please and need?




Good question, well asked.

My favourite pantheon comes from Fajitas setting wonderfully revealed in the 'Welcome to the Halmae' SH.

However, for simplicity, perhaps we should just stick to the PF pantheon. There is a description of the various deities on the pathfinder wiki here.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 30, 2012)

Axel, can you check the stats with point buy?  I think I am seeing 19 points spent, but I could be wrong.  Doghead - was there a reason to go with 18 points?  Just wondered since PF usually has 15 as standard, 20 as High Fantasy.  Does this mean this game concept is in between?  Thought I would ask


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2012)

path finder point buy is different from 3.5, by the way.

So, a bard for then!!

[sblock=Character Generation]
First level, 18 point build, max HP at first level, max starting wealth, two traits.


I am going to limit to choice of race to human. This is because I have not yet decided how the non-human races are going to fit in, or even if they are there at all. If you are particularly set on playing another race, PM me.

Each character will be able to speak, in addition to Common, the native tongue of his or her homeland.

Up to two non-class skills can be added to the class skills for the character if written into the background.

New skill: Knowledge (Netherworld).

Each character may start with one magic item of up to 2500gp in value. All you have to do write a description as to how it came into your character's possession. If you want to take something consumable, like potions or scrolls or feather tokens you may take a number of that item up to 2500gp. You cannot mix and match items. This is not a 2500gp spending spree. You don't get to keep the difference.

Here you will find the Four Oracles. Select one Oracle for your character and note it down along with the associated four cards and their descriptors. You may cast as often as you like, but all four cards must come from the same oracle and the same cast. During the game you may use an appropriate oracle to take control of the game and re-write the situation as you so choose in terms of the oracle. Once used, that card is scratched. I have not tried this before, and am not sure how it will work. But regardless, I suspect that it will be interesting.

[/sblock]
*Exxx male human Bard 1*
[sblock]
STR: 10 Bonus +0 cost 0
DEX: 14 Bonus +2 cost 5
CON:11 Bonus +0 cost 1
INT:14 Bonus +2 cost 5
WIS:12 Bonus +1 cost 2
CHA:16 Bonus +3 cost 5 race: +2

SAVES
* Fort: +0 [Base 0, +0Con]
* Ref: +4 [Base 2, +2 Dex]
* Will: +3 [Base 2, +1 Wis]

ENCUMBERANCE
* Light 30'  Carry xxlbs)
* Medium 30' ( Carry xxlbs, MaxDex +3, Check -3)
* Heavy x0' (Carry xxxlbs, MaxDex +1, Check -6)

COMBAT
* Attacks 1
* Melee +0  [BAB +0, Str +0]
* Ranged +2 [BAB +0, Dex+2]
* Initiative +2 [Dex +2]
* Armour Class 16 [Base 10, Armour +3, shield +1, Dex +2]
** flat foot: 13
** touch: 13
** special: with -1 att get +1 dodge bonus
* HP 8/8  HD 1d8
*

WEAPONS
* Short Spear (Dam 1d8 , Crit x3, Rng 20')
* Short Sword (Dam 1d6 , Crit 19/20 x2)
* Daggar (Dam 1d4 , Crit 19/20 x2, Rng 10')
* Short Bow (Dam 1d6, Crit x3, Rng xx')

TRAITS 
*  Desperate Focus 
*  Savant  

FEATS
* [human]  Combat Expertise 
** [char. lv 5]  Improbed Feint 
* [char. lv 1]  Lingering Performance 
** [char lv 3]  Harmonic Spell 


CLASS FEATS
* Bardic knowledge
* bardic performance
* cantrips
* countersong
* distraction
* fascinate
* inspire courage +1

SKILLS [6 [class] +2 [int] +1 [race] +1 [fav]] * 1 [level] = 10

```
* [I][B]Acrobatics[/B][/I]: +2  [ranks --, Dex +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Appraise[/B][/I]: +2  [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Bluff[/B][/I]: +7  [ranks 1, Cha +3, class +3]  
* [I][B]Climb[/B][/I] : 0 [ranks --, Str +0] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Craft[/B][/I]: +2 [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Diplomacy[/B][/I]: +3 [ranks --, Cha +3, class +3]  [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Disguise[/B][/I]: +3 [ranks --, Cha +3, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Escape Artist[/B][/I]: +2 [ranks --, Dex +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* Handle Animal: -- [ranks 0, Cha +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* Heal: +1 [ranks --, Wis +1] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Know (Arcana)[/B][/I]: +2 [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Know (Dungeon)[/B][/I]: +2 [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Know (Engineering)[/B][/I]: +6 [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3] 
* [I][B]Know (Geography)[/B][/I]: +6 [ranks +1, Int +2, class +3] 
* [I][B]Know (History)[/B][/I]: +6 [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3] 
* [I][B]Know (Local)[/B][/I]: +6 [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3] 
* [I][B]Know (Nature)[/B][/I]: +2 [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Know (Netherworld)[/B][/I]: +6 [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3] 
* [I][B]Know (Nobility)[/B][/I]: +2 [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Know (Planes)[/B][/I]: +2 [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Know (Religion)[/B][/I]: +2 [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Linguistics[/B][/I]: 0 [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Perception[/B][/I]: +5 [ranks 1, Wis +1, class +3]
* [I][B]Perform: Wind[/B][/I]: +7 [ranks 1, Cha +3, class +3]
* [I][B]Perform: Vocal[/B][/I]: +7  [ranks 1, Cha +3, class +3]
* Ride: +2  [ranks --, Dex +2] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Sense Motive[/B][/I]: +1 [ranks --, Wis +1, class +3] 
* [I][B]Sleight of Hand[/B][/I]: +2 [ranks --, Dex +2, class +3] 
* [I][B]Spellcraft[/B][/I]: +2 [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Stealth[/B][/I]: +6 [ranks 1, Dex +2, class +3] 
* Survival: +1 [ranks --, Wis +1] [U]untrained[/U]
* Swim: +0 [ranks --, Str +0] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Use Magic Dev.[/B][/I]: +3 [ranks --, Cha +3, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
```

EQUIPMENT 

```
Armour
* Studded Leather 25 gp 20 lb
* Buckler 5 gp 5 lb
** Total [30 gp 25 lb]
Weapons
* Short Spear [5 lbs]
* Short Sword [3 lbs]
* Dagger x2 [2 lbs]
* Shortbow [2 lbs]
* Arrows x20 [3 lbs]
** Total [15 lbs]
Belt Pouch
* Flint and Steel [n/a]
Backpack [2 lbs]
* Bedroll [5 lbs]
* Blanket [3 lbs]
* Lantern - Hooded [2 lbs]
* Waterskin [4 lbs (full)]
* ColdWeather Outfit [7 lbs]
* Travel Outfit [5 lbs]
** Total [28 lbs]

MONEY
:: PP   
:: GP 180
:: SP 
:: CP
```
[/sblock]

*APPEARANCE*




*BACKGROUND*
*[REDACTED]* really was quiet as a child, didn't play much with the other kids. Some said simple, but his parents could see the intelligence behind his eyes. Like a sponge in a sea of knowledge. His mother died when he was 8 of an unknown illness. This left his father, a teamster driver, to raise him on the go. *[REDACTED]* learned much on the road, where he met a kindly old minstrel whose music kept the animals calm and focused by playing his lute during travels. He wold ride with *[REDACTED]* and his father during trips across the land and between gates telling of things, of places, of people of far away lands, and *[REDACTED]* was the ever vigilant sponge, soaking every bit of it up. 

By the time he was 12, The minstrel, adept in many musical instruments, had taught *[REDACTED]* how to play a reed flute, so for his birthday his father bought him one. The two of them would play together for hours on end at camp fire, on the road or at inns during the merchant trips. for another year he would remain so, until a fateful trip across neverwhere. Neverwhere is what he called the land if the Netherworld.  Not here, not there, yet both here and there.

It was at the midway point of a long 3 hour trek through mid-gates, as the old minstrel would call the nether regions, at a cross roads. As always, clearly marked with cairn stones, wagon ruts and the crossing path was overgrown. Yet not. One of the wagons, third from the front hit a jut in the road and broke one of its wheels, stopping the train as a whole. *[REDACTED]* got down to stretch his legs and walked down the line of wagons when out of the corner of his eye he sees what looks like recent movement across the cross path's overgrowth. Young but never impetuous, *[REDACTED]* wanders off unnoticed. There was no need to keep an eye out for him. Every one knows to *NEVER* stray the paths. He has never wandered away in the netherlands, but this time he did.

Not far down the path he finds a figure lying on the ground bleeding, a human man by sights, just taller. Until he moved and his ears were seen. Pointed. Eyes shaped as almonds. He looks at the boy and asks for help in a strange lilting accent. He asked *[REDACTED]* to help him stand, and as he was taught to be kind to others he did. The stranger hands his pack on his back to the boy and says, "Take these to your guards, I will hold *IT* back. Now run!" He did, as fast as he could. When he arrived back, his father and others were calling for him with worry in their voices.

"Da! DA!" he arrives breathless, his father's face pales to see the direction he arrives from. *[REDACTED]* reaches in to see what the strange-man sent him with and finds a bundle of 20 arrows of exquisite make. "The strange-man told me to give these to the guards while he holds it off." 

"Who told you you to do this?" suddenly the blood curdling scream can be heard.

"him" says the lad weakly. The Father scoops the arrows and gets them to the first guard and tells him, "You will need these. Don't ask." 









*OOC:*


 can't wait till I wright more, huh?








x


----------



## doghead (Oct 31, 2012)

axel said:


> bayar prefers sleeveless shirts where he can get away with it, knowing his tattoos and muscles can give him more chances with ladies than he would otherwise get.




lol.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn, now I am looking at going with an Oracle instead of Cleric... Decisions decisions.  I know we have one fighter, and a rogue focusing on melee tactics.  I don't mind being a healer, but wanted more than simply being the band aid of the group.  Oracle seems like a very interesting concept and one that provides plenty of chance for character growth and interaction.


----------



## doghead (Oct 31, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Axel, can you check the stats with point buy?  I think I am seeing 19 points spent, but I could be wrong.  Doghead - was there a reason to go with 18 points?  Just wondered since PF usually has 15 as standard, 20 as High Fantasy.  Does this mean this game concept is in between?  Thought I would ask




I usually would go with the Standard Fantasy 15 points. But I figured that there was going to be a significant element of the unknown with this game, so I bumped it up to 18. I am not really a High Fantasy sort of person.

And yes, in case there is an confusion, we are using the  Pathfinder point buy system..


----------



## doghead (Oct 31, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Damn, now I am looking at going with an Oracle instead of Cleric... Decisions decisions.  I know we have one fighter, and a rogue focusing on melee tactics.  I don't mind being a healer, but wanted more than simply being the band aid of the group.  Oracle seems like a very interesting concept and one that provides plenty of chance for character growth and interaction.




Fangor, don't sweat the character decision too much. Take the character that interests you. 

The aim is to run through the first couple of adventures fairly quickly (relatively speaking). There should be plenty of opportunity to rework or remake characters. Give that this setting is a little experimental, I am also going to be fairly relaxed about allowing on the fly modifications.

Will be interesting to see which mystery and curse you take, if you go down the Oracle path.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 1, 2012)

doghead said:


> Will be interesting to see which mystery and curse you take, if you go down the Oracle path.
> 
> thotd




Ok, now come the Oracle questions...  Excuse the lengthy typing, but I had to write down these questions now.

[sblock=Question 1 - Misfortune Revelation]
I was thinking about the Dual-Cursed Archetype, taking Haunted as the curse that does not ever increase past first level, along with Lame curse for the full effect as he/she levels.  This brought about the question of how you would interpret the Misfortune revelation I could take.

_Misfortune (Ex)_: At 1st level, as an immediate action,  you can force a creature within 30 feet to reroll any one d20 roll that  it has just made before the results of the roll are revealed. The  creature must take the result of the reroll, even if it’s worse than the  original roll. Once a creature has suffered from your misfortune, it  cannot be the target of this revelation again for 1 day.

Is that interpreted as the possibility of using this ability as many times as available (one per person affected) each day?  In other words, with a group of 4 or 5 other characters, they would EACH be available to have this benefit on a daily basis, as well as each enemy?  I could use this 5 times a day (one per person) if I read this right.  Again, it costs an immediate action, but one worth asking about now, in case it's the one I choose.[/sblock]

[sblock=Question 2 - What's My Role?]
I was looking at all the mysteries available and realized that some of them would be the same thing the bard would be doing.  So, the main question is, what role should I play in this group?  I know healing will be needed, so I am looking at using spells for that, since I can spontaneously cast any spell I know when needed.  I won't have channel unless I take the Life Mystery for Channel Revelation as a choice.  

To get past this choice, I think I need an idea of what each character sees themselves as being in the group.  I know the fighter is the up close and personal type, so that is one melee character in the mix.  The rogue, from last I saw, was set on being a melee oriented rogue.  That's two melee fighters.  The sage is unknown as to if it's a blaster, summoner, controller, buffer, AoE/debuffer, etc.  Same with the bard.  

Again, this might be moot as the DM just stated that character re-work might be available and not frowned upon.  My top choices are as follows:

1 - Haunted Oracle taking the Battle Mystery
2 - Haunted/Lame Dual-Cursed Oracle taking the Battle Mystery
3 - Haunted Oracle taking the Ancestor Mystery
4 - Haunted Seer-Oracle taking the Nature Mystery[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Nov 1, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Axel, can you check the stats with point buy?  I think I am seeing 19 points spent, but I could be wrong.  Doghead - was there a reason to go with 18 points?  Just wondered since PF usually has 15 as standard, 20 as High Fantasy.  Does this mean this game concept is in between?  Thought I would ask




You're completely and utterly right...  I even added it up three times to get 18...ugh!  You'd never guess I work with numbers all day and every day.    Problem fixed-ed in the above.

The Misfortune revelation looks really hard to police in a PbP setting since we all know every die result as soon as it's made.  Might need a custom-hack to multiple re-rolls affecting your character daily? Or re-rolls attributable to any within 30' x/day?

Re: divine caster role.
If you're keeping to the gist of the background you posted earlier then the Life mystery seems to me the clearest and most appropriate.  Call it a divinely inspired calling?  The Lame or Wasting curses could work with the background.  Say he/she got hurt in the course of executing their divine duties??  Haunted would also work, but needs more background explanation I guess.

Re: character combos...
I was thinking more about Bayar, as I tend to do when making new characters.  He is, I think, looking for some cause to believe in and, as far as rules go, could easily work towards the Battle Herald prestige class.  Given he's already Fighter 1, it means he'll need to pickup at least one level each of Cavalier and Bard (Savage Skald) before getting to Battle Herald.  That's not impossible, especially if I can tie a Cavalier Order to another character through common cause.  My first thought was to jump onto the religious bandwagon via the Cleric or Oracle, but I'm happy to hear everyone else's thoughts.

Re: idea for first adventure, if there isn't already one in the works.

The Portal Guild and Teamster's Guild, to alleviate growing unrest about the state of the Netherworld, organise an endurance race (say, 3-4 days?) between portals for both individuals and teams.  To demonstrate how safe the Netherworld is, and always will be, of course...


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Ok, now come the Oracle questions...  Excuse the lengthy typing, but I had to write down these questions now.
> 
> [sblock=Question 1 - Misfortune Revelation]
> I was thinking about the Dual-Cursed Archetype, taking Haunted as the curse that does not ever increase past first level, along with Lame curse for the full effect as he/she levels.  This brought about the question of how you would interpret the Misfortune revelation I could take.
> ...




Question 1

As I read it, if you interact with 12 people in a day, you can use it 12 times. If you are in a combat with three opponents, you could use it three times in that encounter, 7 if you also use it on your 4 fellow PC's.

The more tricky question is how this would play in PbP. Rolls and results are generally posted at the same time. In fact, you generally don't see the roll, just the result. Posting the rolls first, to allow the Oracle character a chance to use their Misfortune ability to call for a re-roll would be unmanageable.

The only way I can see of managing it would be to all the Oracle character to set 'tripwires'. For example, 'If the orc barbarian rolls a 15 or more on his to hit roll, he has to re-roll it.'

I am not sure why it is called 'Misfortune'. As I read it, there is no reason why the Oracle cannot use the power to make fellow party members re-roll low rolls in the hope that the re-roll will be better. For example: 'If Bayer rolls a 1 on his to hit roll, he has to re-roll it.' Unless the 'term' creature specifically means a non-PC character.

Question 2

Given the 'seat of the pants' nature of the setting, I am open to the idea of re-working characters, even mid-flight if necessary. While I have some ideas, even I am not completely sure how the Netherworld will work. I don't want to see anyone stuck with characters that are not working for them. I want this to be fun. *And if it isn't, I want you to tell me.*

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2012)

Whoa. Have you seek the number of prestige classes that there are? Crazy.



Axel said:


> Re: character combos...
> I was thinking more about Bayar, as I tend to do when making new characters.  He is, I think, looking for some cause to believe in and, as far as rules go, could easily work towards the Battle Herald prestige class.  Given he's already Fighter 1, it means he'll need to pickup at least one level each of Cavalier and Bard (Savage Skald) before getting to Battle Herald.  That's not impossible, especially if I can tie a Cavalier Order to another character through common cause.  My first thought was to jump onto the religious bandwagon via the Cleric or Oracle, but I'm happy to hear everyone else's thoughts.




Given that this is E6, Bayer will only be able to pick up one level of Battle Herald as a result of the +4 BAB requirement and the fact that Bards get BAB +0 at first level. That been said, given that this is PbP, is not a issue you are going to have to deal with for a while.



Axel said:


> Re: idea for first adventure, if there isn't already one in the works.
> 
> The Portal Guild and Teamster's Guild, to alleviate growing unrest about the state of the Netherworld, organise an endurance race (say, 3-4 days?) between portals for both individuals and teams.  To demonstrate how safe the Netherworld is, and always will be, of course...




Cheers. Ideas like this give me 1.) stuff to work with and 2.) an insight into the kind of adventures you want your characters to have. I might not use the idea as is, or even at all. But it does give me food for thought.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2012)

Once we get four characters drawn up, I'll start a Rogues Gallery thread. Hopefully that will be in the next day or two. One we have four characters in the RG thread, I'll start the IC thread. 

Dogheads PbP Guide

1. Post.

2. If in any doubt, post.

3. If you have posted and find yourself sitting around twiddling your thumbs and getting bored waiting for others, post. If you are waiting for me, hi-jack the thread.

4. My aim is try and keep the game moving along. So when posting, especially in combat, describe your character's intentions as well as actions. That way if the situation changes between your post and your characters actions, or if (when?) Real Life gets in the way for a while, I  have a reasonable idea of what how your character will respond without having to stop and get clarification. 

5. Include any appropriate crunch in an OOC footnote. 

6. Use "talking marks for anything said out loud", and _italics for thoughts_. I am not a fan of colours, it makes me feel like I am reading a book for toodlers.

7. Umm, ... Anyone got anything they think should be added?


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 1, 2012)

Libros (yeh I finally have a name) sees himself as a book worm and his role as a guide to the Netherworld. In practise, he will be more of a stay at the back and blast things type.

Hopefully, I will get a draft character sheet up today.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 1, 2012)

doghead said:


> 7. Umm, ... Anyone got anything they think should be added?




Stat blocks ?

It would be in spoiler blocks like this:


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]

This one is from a Living Pathfinder game I play gm'ed by GlassEye.


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Stat blocks ?
> 
> It would be in spoiler blocks like this: ...




Mini Stat Blocks work. Putting any OOC stuff in spoiler blocks is nice and neat and tidy. I like it.

What is the significance of the '33D3DD'?

thotd


----------



## Axel (Nov 1, 2012)

doghead said:


> Whoa. Have you seek the number of prestige classes that there are? Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Given that this is E6, Bayer will only be able to pick up one level of Battle Herald as a result of the +4 BAB requirement and the fact that Bards get BAB +0 at first level. That been said, given that this is PbP, is not a issue you are going to have to deal with for a while.




Nuts!  I forgot all about the E6 side...  Never mind.  Will take Fighter and/or Cavalier levels (depending on story side) until ~level 4, then see what's what.  Might still go for a Battle Herald, but no dramas otherwise.

I quite like the PF approach to prestige classes.  Less is more, in a way.  Crazy-ass combos of prestige classes between splat books is one of the things that helps to make it easier to "break" 3.5ed.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 1, 2012)

OK. Here we go:

[sblock=Libros, Male Human Sorcerer {Arcane Bloodline - Sage Archetype} (1)]
STR 8 Bonus -1
DEX 14 Bonus +2
CON 14 Bonus +2
INT 18 Bonus +4
WIS 12 Bonus +1
CHA 8 Bonus -1

SAVES
*  Fort: +2 [Base +0 +2 CON]
*  Reflex: +2 [Base +0  +2 DEX]
*  Will: +3 [Base +2 +1 WIS]

ENCUMBERANCE
*  Light: 30 ft. (Carry 26lbs)
*  Medium: 20 ft.  (Carry 53lbs Max Dex +3 Check -3)
*  Heavy: 20 ft. (Carry 80lbs) Max Dex +1 Check -6)

COMBAT
* Attacks 1
* Melee -1 [BAB: +0 STR: -1]
* Ranged +2 [BAB: +0 DEX: +2]
* Initiative +8 [DEX +2 Misc +6]
* ArmorClass 12 [Base 10, Armor 0, DEX 2, Shield 0]
* Htpoints 9

WEAPONS
* Crossbow, Light (DMG 1d8, Crit 19-20 x2, Range 80 ft.)
* Dagger (DMG 1d4-1, Crit 19-20 x2)
* Dagger (Thrown) (DMG 1d4-1, Crit 19-20 x2, Range 10 ft.)
* Mace, Heavy (DMG 1d8-1, Crit 20 x2)

RACIAL TRAITS
* Bonus Feat
* Skilled

CLASS FEATURES
* Arcane Bloodline
** Bloodline Arcana (Sage)
*** Arcane Bolt
* Cantrips

CLASS FEATS
* Simple Weapon Proficiency

FEAT
* Combat Casting
* Improved Initiative

TRAITS
* Reactionary
* Focused Mind

SKILLS
Class
*Appraise: 4 [Base 0, INT +4, Class +0, Misc +0]
*Bluff: -1 [Base 0, CHA -1, Class +0, Misc +0]
*Craft (Untrained): 4 [Base 0, INT +4, Class +0, Misc +0]
*Disable Device^: 6 [Base 1, DEX +2, Class +3 Misc +0]
*Fly: 2 [Base 0, DEX +2, Class +0, Misc +0]
*Intimidate: -1 [Base 0, CHA -1, Class +0, Misc +0]
*Knowledge (Arcana): 10 [Base 1, INT +4, Class +3, Misc +2]
*Knowledge (Netherworld)^: 8 [Base 1, INT +4, Class +3, Misc +0]
*Profession (Librarian): 5 [Base 1, WIS +1, Class +0, Misc 3]
*Spellcraft: 10 [Base 1, INT +4, Class +3, Misc +2]
^ Bonus Class Skills
SKILLS
Cross-Class
*Acrobatics: 2 [Base 0, DEX +2, Misc +0]
*Climb: -1 [Base 0, STR -1, Misc +0]
*Diplomacy: -1 [Base 0, CHA -1, Misc +0]
*Disguise: -1 [Base 0, CHA -1, Misc +0]
*Escape Artist: 2 [Base 0, DEX +2, Misc +0]
*Heal: 1 [Base 0, WIS +1, Misc +0]
*Linguistics(Giant): 5 [Base 1, INT +4, Misc +0]
*Perception: 2 [Base 1, WIS +1, Misc +0]
*Perform (Untrained): -1 [Base 0, CHA -1, Misc +0]
*Ride: 2 [Base 0, DEX +2, Misc +0]
*Sense Motive: 1 [Base 0, WIS +1, Misc +0]
*Stealth: 2 [Base 0, DEX +2, Misc +0]
*Survival: 1 [Base 0, WIS +1, Misc +0]
*Swim: -1 [Base 0, STR -1, Misc +0]

EQUIPMENT
Armour
** Total [0lbs]
Weapons
* Crossbow, Light (4lbs)
* Dagger (1lbs)
* Mace, Heavy (8lbs)
** Total [13lbs]
Handy Haversack
* Bedroll [5lbs]
* Blanket (Winter) [3lbs]
* Bolts, Crossbow (10) [1lbs]
* Mug or Tankard (Clay) [1lbs]
* Oil (1 Pint Flask)(x3) [3lbs]
* Rations (Trail/Per Day)(x4) [4lbs]
* Rope (Silk/50 ft.) [5lbs]
* Tent [20lbs]
* Torch(x5) [5lbs]
* Waterskin (Filled)(x2) [8lbs]
* Sunrod [1lbs]
** Total [61lbs]
Handy Haversack - Side Pouch
* Chalk (1 Piece) [0lbs]
* Fishhook [0lbs]
* Flint and Steel [0lbs]
* Thieves' Tools [1lbs]
* Whistle, Signal [0lbs]
** Total [1lbs]

SPELLS
	
	



```
Spell Level:    0  1
Known Spells:   4  2
Spells per Day: -  4
```

Spell List:
Level 0:	Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
Level 1:	Grease, Sleep
[/sblock]

APPEARANCE
To say the Libros is not attractive is an understatement. He has coarse black hair which he keeps very close cropped. His face is plain, apart from his eyes which are icy blue and shine with intelligence and are by far his best feature. As for the rest: his nose is too long and hooked, his lips are so thin that they are almost non-existent and he has a weak double chin which he tries to hide with a beard. Unfortunately he is still too young to grow a proper beard and his current attempt can best be described as bum-fluff.

He usually hides his body beneath voluminous, iridescent robes. However, in the unlikely event he is not wearing his robes you would see that his arms and legs are thin, almost matchsticks, and a body where it is possible to count the ribs. 

BACKGROUND
Libros never knew his parents. he doesn't even remember his Aunty Anifar. Anifar was the local "bag lady", she was usually seen wondering round the neighbourhood routing through the garbage looking for food and things that she can sell. Ten one day Anifar started to carry a infant on her back. The watch never found were the child came from. Despite extensive check there was no missing child of the the right sex and age. Anifar would only say if was her sister's son. So Libros continued to live with his aunt. As he grow older he was often seen toddling down the street routing in garbage alongside his aunt. One day, when Libros about 2 years old, he was found wondering about on his own. When the watch checked, Anifar was found dead in the hovel where the pair slept.

The local watch sergeant, Febion, and his wife, Marleon, are childless and they decided to adopted orphan Libros. Marleon is a chief librarian and she used to take Libros with her to work. Libros was fascinated by books and learnt to ready by the time he was three. By the time he was eight he could read three languages and has he grow older he master two more. Now what Marleon didn't know was that Libros had found out how to pick the locks on the restricted stacks and, while he was revolted by what he read, he felt that it was best that he understand the beings that were likely to become his enemy, so taught himself the languages of the abyss and the hells. At the same time he became fascinated by the Neverworld and the gates that go through it and read everything in the library that pertained to it.

Meanwhile Febion had been trying to teach Libros the martial arts but without much success. Not only was Libros physically weak but he had absolutely no aptitude or interest in becoming a fighter. He did however develop superb reflexes and seemed to have a second sense if someone was about to attack him.

This all changed when Libros entered puberty and started to display strange powers. As a watch commander, Febion is well connected and contacted most ow the town's magic users trying to get Libros help in controlling his powers. Unfortunately no one could help. While it was generally agreed that Libros displaying sorcerous powers, it was also well known that sorcers used the power of their personality to control their magic. However, Libros was a bookworm and just didn't have the personality that the power that he displayed said he should have. Instead Libros went back to his beloved books and worked things out for himself.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 1, 2012)

doghead said:


> Mini Stat Blocks work. Putting any OOC stuff in spoiler blocks is nice and neat and tidy. I like it.
> 
> What is the significance of the '33D3DD'?
> 
> thotd




Its a color in hexadecimal.

[color=#33D3DD]color sampler[/color]

will get you this:

color sampler


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 2, 2012)

Axel said:


> You're completely and utterly right...  I even added it up three times to get 18...ugh!  You'd never guess I work with numbers all day and every day.    Problem fixed-ed in the above.




I may have added wrong again, but I think with your edits, you are now MISSING a point, as I see them adding up to 17 now.  

STR: 16 Bonus (14 without racial +2 modifier equals 5 points spent) 
DEX: 14 Bonus (5 points spent)
CON:12 Bonus (2 points spent)
INT:8   Bonus (-2 points spent = +2 earned)
WIS:12 Bonus (2 points spent)
CHA:14 Bonus (5 points spent)

As for the character concept on mine, I would have to redo the background, as the one posted before was for a cleric.  This one would have similar, but altered background.  First time for me viewing the Oracle class, so sorry it's been taking me longer.  So many questions, not enough time.  Although, you all seemed to have answered the last two I had pretty well.


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> Its a color in hexadecimal.
> 
> [color=#33D3DD]color sampler[/color]
> 
> ...




Ah. Does it have any game significance?

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> OK. Here we go:
> 
> Libros, Male Human Sorcerer {Accursed Bloodline - Sage Archetype} (1) ...




PF is way more complicated than I expected. And fiddly. Very Fiddly.

You have taken Sorcerer (+1 HP) for your Favoured class I assume.

The Accursed Bloodline gives you Perception as a Class skill.

* Hit-points [Class 6 + Con 2 + Favoured Class +1] 9

SKILLS (Class 2 + Int 4 + Race 1) 7
Class
*Disable Device^: 6 [Base 1, DEX +2, Class +3 Misc +0]
*Knowledge (Arcana): 10 [Base 1, INT +4, Class +3, Misc +2]
*Knowledge (Netherworld)^: 8 [Base 1, INT +4, Class +3, Misc +0]
*Profession (Librarian): 5 [Base 1, WIS +1, Class +0, Misc 3]
*Spellcraft: 10 [Base 1, INT +4, Class +3, Misc +2]
SKILLS
Cross-Class
*Linguistics(Giant): 5 [Base 1, INT +4, Misc +0]
*Perception: 2 [Base 1, WIS +1, Misc +0]

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2012)

What a group of characters we have! A haunted and lame Oracle, and an accursed Sorcerer, and unemployed soldier looking for some purpose in life. Can't wait to see what DeWar brings to the mix when he gets a background up.

God help you trying to work out why these guys are all working together. I must say that inspiration fails me so far. But do what you can. It will really help me pull together some ideas I am woking on.

Electric, how are you going with your character?

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2012)

*More thoughts on the Setting*

The Land

I am going to start you in a moderately small sovereign Duchy, one a number of small states or principalities making up the 'island'. I am going to use the cluster modal. Surrounding the capitol, there are a number of regional cities. These are ruled by Barons and are mostly fortified. They are the administrative centres for each of the regions. Surrounding each of the cities are a number of market towns. These are generally not fortified, although they may have some fortified buildings. Surrounding each of these are a number of villages.

The characters will start in one of the towns on the edge of the Duchy. Beyond are foothills leading into the mountains which divide the land in two. There are also forests, largely wild, and dangerous (of course). Generally, the towns and the cities, and the cities and the capitol are one or two days travel from each other.

What is known about The Netherworld.

1. The Netherworld is uninhabited. Of course there are stories about all sort of creatures and kingdoms and dragons (of course) existing in the Netherworld. But no really believes them, just as no one believes there really are vampires and fairies and ghosts in our world. Right?

2. There are a number of different environments in the Netherworld, ranging from arctic wastes to dense forests to barren sun blasted deserts. They all share the quality of appearing washed out, almost colourless. And the actual conditions between the different environments differ little. Some are a little warmer, some a little cooler, some are a little drier and some a little more damp. But thats about it.

3. The paths are always easy to see and easy to follow. Some are great roads, others are merely narrow tracks. But the ground, regardless of the surrounding terrain is never difficult underfoot. The paths are never obstructed or challenging.

4. There are some junctions along the paths. They are rare however. These junctions are always clearly marked and signposted. Sometimes, one of the options at a junction will appear abandoned and disused. It will be overgrown or obstructed in some way. The footing will be treacherous. No one really knows where these paths go. It is believed that they lead to portals that have somehow been destroyed or are otherwise not working.

5. Time and distance in the Netherworld is only tenuously connected to time in the material world. Generally, the time taken to travel between two portals will remain the same each time the trip is taken. But never exactly the same. Similarly, the time taken will generally reflect the physical distance that separates the portals in the material world. But it never seems to be constant. As a general rule of thumb, however, shorter distances take about one minute per mile, longer distances one hour per one hundred miles and greater distances something faster than that.

As always, input is welcome.

thotd


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry about the delay. This is my first Pathfinder character, so I admit I'm a bit over my head. Plus, thanks to China's amazing infrastructure, my internet was down for a few days. But here is Sukri, the young, talented thief fleeing his past.

*Stats*[sblock]
Sukri

STR 13 Bonus +1
DEX 16 Bonus +3
CON 12 Bonus +1
INT 14 Bonus +2
WIS 13 Bonus +1
CHA 10 Bonus 0

SAVES
* Fort: +1 [Base +0 +1 CON]
* Reflex: +5 [Base +2 +3 DEX]
* Will: +1 [Base +0 +1 WIS]

ENCUMBRANCE
* Light: 30 ft. (Carry 50 lbs)
* Medium: 20 ft. (Carry 100 lbs) Max Dex +3 Check -3
* Heavy: 20 ft. (Carry 150 lbs) Max Dex +1 Check -6

COMBAT
* Attacks 1
* Melee +1 [BAB: +0 STR: +1]
* Ranged or Light Melee +3 [BAB: +0 DEX: +3]
* Initiative +3 [DEX +3 Misc +0]
* Armor Class 16 [Base 10, Armor 2, DEX 3, Shield 0, Feat 1]
* 10 HP [8 base, 1 CON, 1 Favored Class]

WEAPONS
* Rapier (DMG 1d6+1, Crit 18-20 x2)
* Dagger (DMG 1d4+2, Crit 19-20 x2)
* Dagger (Thrown) (DMG 1d4+2, Crit 19-20 x2, Range 10 ft.)
* Mace, light (DMG 1d6+1, Crit 20 x2)

RACIAL TRAITS
* Bonus Feat
* Skilled

CLASS FEATURES
* Sneak attack (+1d6 damage)
* Trap finding

CLASS FEATS
* Rogue Weapon Proficiency

FEATS
* Dodge
* Weapon Finesse

TRAITS
* Dirty Fighter (+1 damage when hitting flanked foe)
* River Rat (+1 damage with daggers. +1 to Swim)

SKILLS
Acrobatics +7
Appraise +5
Climb +5
Disable Device +8
Escape Artist +7
Linguistics +6
Perception +5
Sense Motive +5
Sleight of Hand +7
Stealth +7
Swim +6

EQUIPMENT
Leather Armor
** Total [15lbs]
Weapons
* Rapier (2lbs)
* 5 Daggers (5lbs)
* Mace, light (4lbs)
** Total [9lbs]
Backpack
* Bedroll [5lbs]
* Rations (Trail/Per Day)(x5) [5lbs]
* Rope (Silk/50 ft.) [5lbs]
* Torch(x3) [3lbs]
* Waterskin (Filled) [4lbs]
* Chalk (10 Pieces) [0lbs]
* Flint and Steel [0lbs]
* Thieves' Tools [1lbs]
* Empty Sack [0lbs]
* Mystery Box [2lbs]
** Total [25lbs]

LANGAUGES
Common, Jahari (mother tongue), Goblin, Draconic[/sblock]

Background and appearance info soon!


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> Sorry about the delay. This is my first Pathfinder character, so I admit I'm a bit over my head.




Hah. So am I. But don't tell anyone.



Electric Wizard said:


> Plus, thanks to China's amazing infrastructure, my internet was down for a few days.




I first discovered Enworld and PbP while working in Japan. Fortunately, the infrastructure there was quite reliable.

Its way late here, so I will look over the character tomorrow. From what I could see (which wasn't much given the blue on black colouring) it seems pretty good.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2012)

doghead said:


> . From what I could see (which wasn't much given the blue on black colouring) it seems pretty good.
> 
> thotd




I was going to mention that color scheme is hard on the eyes


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 3, 2012)

Uh, I have never used it, but I have a question on Ghost Sound.  Can it be cast to actually say something like, "I see someone on the roof," or is it only supposed to be vague talking noises non descriptive?  The reason I ask is that this DEAF curse is kind of interesting for a character build and something that would be a first for me as well.  - 4 to Initiative (no biggie), auto fails Perception checks based on sound, and -4 penalty to opposed Perception checks.

I would cast all spells as if modified with Silent Spell feat.  The bonuses after a few levels even this all out to some rather nice bonuses of +3 to perception, no initiative penalty, scent ability, and eventually (but unlikely to get that high of a level) tremorsense 30 feet.

Dual-Cursed with Haunted and Deaf.  Traumatic experience early on caused ___ to constantly hear voices, supernatural things happen around ___ and they are unable to hear natural voices again.  Thematically, they go better than Haunted and Lame.  Question is, would a deaf character be able to counterspell?  I see nothing preventing it, but wanted to ask, to be ready and know what I am getting into.


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> But here is Sukri, the young, talented thief fleeing his past.
> 
> *Stats*
> ...
> ...




Seems to be pretty good.

You don't seem to taken a favoured class bonus.

Swapping out Trap-finding for  Knife Master does mean that Sukri loses the ability to open his box if it is magically locked. It might not be important, but I thought that I would mention it.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Uh, I have never used it, but I have a question on Ghost Sound.  Can it be cast to actually say something like, "I see someone on the roof," or is it only supposed to be vague talking noises non descriptive?




just for info: "A horde of rats running and squeaking is about the same volume as eight humans running and shouting"

this does not sound descript enough to me do that, but that is my 2 coppers. maybe magic mouth.


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Uh, I have never used it, but I have a question on Ghost Sound.  Can it be cast to actually say something like, "I see someone on the roof," or is it only supposed to be vague talking noises non descriptive?




I would be inclined to say no. You can specify that the targets hear angry voices, or singing for example, but not actual words or songs heard. That is in the imagination of the target.



Fangor the Fierce said:


> The reason I ask is that this DEAF curse is kind of interesting for a character build and something that would be a first for me as well.  - 4 to Initiative (no biggie), auto fails Perception checks based on sound, and -4 penalty to opposed Perception checks.
> 
> I would cast all spells as if modified with Silent Spell feat.  The bonuses after a few levels even this all out to some rather nice bonuses of +3 to perception, no initiative penalty, scent ability, and eventually (but unlikely to get that high of a level) tremorsense 30 feet.
> 
> Dual-Cursed with Haunted and Deaf.  Traumatic experience early on caused ___ to constantly hear voices, supernatural things happen around ___ and they are unable to hear natural voices again.  Thematically, they go better than Haunted and Lame.  Question is, would a deaf character be able to counterspell?  I see nothing preventing it, but wanted to ask, to be ready and know what I am getting into.




Yes. The DC may be higher if there is a verbal component to the spell as the deaf character would be unable to use that aspect of the spell to help identify it. That been said, silent spell doesn't make spells harder to counter spell according to the RAW, so probably being deaf shouldn't. 

Silent spell does mean any spell with verbal components uses up a spell slot one level higher than the spell's actual level, if I am reading it correctly. Which seems like a fairly hefty penalty.

A bit more info on deafness from the PF SRD pages:



> The following information is not official in terms of general campaign usage. It is copied from the Pathfinder Society Organized Play FAQ section because we thought it might be helpful information for a player or GM in adjudicating common problems or questions. Usage is up to the GM of your game.
> 
> *What does a deaf PC (or other creature) need to do in order to read lips?*
> 
> Any PC may learn to read lips with a rank in Linguistics as if they had learned a new language. When reading the lips of a speaking creature within 10 feet in normal lighting conditions, the reader need not make any skill checks. In situations of dim lighting, extreme distances, or to read the lips of someone trying to hide their words from the reader, the reader must make Perception checks (DC determined by the GM based on the situation). A lip reader may only understand spoken words in a language it knows.




I have mixed feelings about the uses of curses, disadvantages, drawbacks etc, in games. Generally the mechanics of the disadvantage only address the condition in the most limited way. In other words, the disadvantage will potentially have a much impact greater impact than the simple application of the mechanics. 

In my experience, disadvantages work when the player sees the disadvantage as integral to the character, and more than just a means to gain some extra Build Points or abilities. The unexpected costs of the disadvantages therefore enhance their experience, or further motivation for the character in their quest to rid themselves of the disadvantage.

In the case where you have a Simulation-ist DM (as I tend to be) and a Game-ist player, it can lead to tension and un-fun. Let me know what you think.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

you sign every post with: thotd. what does that mean?


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> you sign every post with: thotd. what does that mean?




You know, there has only ever been one person who has got it as far as I know. Others may have, but just not commented, of course.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

doghead said:


> You know, there has only ever been one person who has got it as far as I know. Others may have, but just not commented, of course.
> 
> thotd




that's not an answer!


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2012)

How many of you are non-posters over the weekend periods?

Or perhaps a better question would be are there periods when you typically are away from the keyboard?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

So, a bard for then!!

[sblock=Character Generation]

Each character will be able to speak, in addition to Common, the native tongue of his or her homeland.

Up to two non-class skills can be added to the class skills for the character if written into the background.


Here you will find the Four Oracles. Select one Oracle for your character and note it down along with the associated four cards and their descriptors. You may cast as often as you like, but all four cards must come from the same oracle and the same cast. During the game you may use an appropriate oracle to take control of the game and re-write the situation as you so choose in terms of the oracle. Once used, that card is scratched. I have not tried this before, and am not sure how it will work. But regardless, I suspect that it will be interesting.

[/sblock]
*Jan Maatson male human Bard 1*
[sblock]
STR: 10 Bonus +0 cost 0
DEX: 14 Bonus +2 cost 5
CON:11 Bonus +0 cost 1
INT:14 Bonus +2 cost 5
WIS:12 Bonus +1 cost 2
CHA:16 Bonus +3 cost 5 race: +2

SAVES
* Fort: +0 [Base 0, +0Con]
* Ref: +4 [Base 2, +2 Dex]
* Will: +3 [Base 2, +1 Wis]

ENCUMBRANCE
* Light 30'  Carry xxlbs)
* Medium 30' ( Carry xxlbs, MaxDex +3, Check -3)
* Heavy x0' (Carry xxxlbs, MaxDex +1, Check -6)

COMBAT
* Attacks 1
* Melee +0  [BAB +0, Str +0]
* Ranged +2 [BAB +0, Dex+2]
* Initiative +2 [Dex +2]
* Armour Class 16 [Base 10, Armour +3, shield +1, Dex +2]
** flat foot: 13
** touch: 13
** special: with -1 att get +1 dodge bonus
* HP 8/8  HD 1d8
*

WEAPONS [ranged attack]
* Long sword +0 (Dam 1d8 , 19/20 x2')
* Club +0 [+2] (Dam 1d6 , Crit x2, Rng 10')
* Daggar +0 [+2] (Dam 1d4 , Crit 19/20 x2, Rng 10')
* Short Bow [+2] (Dam 1d6, Crit x3, Rng 60')

TRAITS 
*  Desperate Focus 
*  Savant  

FEATS
* [human]  Combat Expertise 
** [char. lv 5]  Improved Feint 
* [char. lv 1]  Lingering Performance 
** [char lv 3]  Harmonic Spell 


 CLASS FEATS 
* Bardic knowledge +1/2 lv to know skills, make checks untrained
* bardic performance [00000 00]
** countersong
** distraction
** fascinate
** inspire courage +1
* cantrips

SKILLS [6 [class] +2 [int] +1 [race] +1 [fav]] * 1 [level] = 10

```
* [I][B]Acrobatics[/B][/I]:         +2  [ranks --, Dex +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Appraise[/B][/I]:           +2  [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Bluff[/B][/I]:              +7  [ranks 1, Cha +3, class +3]  
* [I][B]Climb[/B][/I]:              +0  [ranks --, Str +0]      [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Craft (Art)[/B][/I]:        +6  [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3] 
* [I][B]Diplomacy[/B][/I]:          +3  [ranks --, Cha +3, class +3]  [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Disguise[/B][/I]:           +3  [ranks --, Cha +3, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Escape Artist[/B][/I]:      +2  [ranks --, Dex +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* Handle Animal:      --  [ranks 0, Cha +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* Heal:               +1  [ranks --, Wis +1]      [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Knowledge (Arcana)[/B][/I]:
                      +6  [ranks --, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Knowledge (Dungeon)[/B][/I]:
                      +6  [ranks --, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Knowledge (Engineering)[/B][/I]:
                      +6  [ranks --, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Knowledge (Geography)[/B][/I]:
                      +7  [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] 
* [I][B]Knowledge (History)[/B][/I]:     
                      +7  [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] 
* [I][B]Knowledge (Local)[/B][/I]:       
                      +7  [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] 
* [I][B]Knowledge (Nature)[/B][/I]:      
                      +6  [ranks --, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Knowledge (Netherworld)[/B][/I]: 
                     +7  [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] 
* [I][B]Knowledge (Nobility)[/B][/I]:    
                      +6  [ranks --, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Knowledge (Planes)[/B][/I]:      
                      +6  [ranks --, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Knowledge (Religion)[/B][/I]:    
                      +6  [ranks --, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Linguistics[/B][/I]:        +0  [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Perception[/B][/I]:         +5  [ranks 1, Wis +1, class +3]
* [I][B]Perform: Wind[/B][/I]:      +7  [ranks 1, Cha +3, class +3]
* [I][B]Perform: Singing[/B][/I]:   +7  [ranks 1, Cha +3, class +3]
* Ride:               +2  [ranks --, Dex +2]      [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Sense Motive[/B][/I]:       +1  [ranks --, Wis +1, class +3] 
* [I][B]Sleight of Hand[/B][/I]:    +2  [ranks --, Dex +2, class +3] 
* [I][B]Spellcraft[/B][/I]:         +2  [ranks --, Int +2, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Stealth[/B][/I]:            +6  [ranks 1, Dex +2, class +3] 
* Survival:           +1  [ranks --, Wis +1]      [U]untrained[/U]
* Swim:               +0  [ranks --, Str +0]      [U]untrained[/U]
* [I][B]Use Magic Dev.[/B][/I]:      +3  [ranks --, Cha +3, class +3] [U]untrained[/U]
```

EQUIPMENT 

```
Armour
* Studded Leather [25 gp 20 lb]
* Buckler          [5 gp 5 lb]
** Total          [30 gp 25 lb]

Weapons
* club        [0 gp 3 lbs]
* Long Sword [15 gp 4 lbs]
* Dagger x2   [4 gp 2 lbs]
* Shortbow   [30 gp 2 lbs]
* Arrows x20  [1 gp 3 lbs]
** Total    [50 gp 14 lbs]


Handy Haversack [2000 gp 5 lbs]
* Bedroll        [.1 gp 5 lbs]
* Blanket        [.2 gp 3 lbs]
* Lantern-Hooded [7 gp 2 lbs]
* Oil x 10         [1 gp 10 lb]
* trail rations x 14         [7 gp 14 lbs]
* Waterskin [4 lbs (full)]
* Cold Weather Outfit [8 gp 7 lbs]
* Travel Outfit [s][-- gp5 lbs][/s] wearing
* Tinder twig x 10 [10 gp -- lb]T
* flute, reed [5 gp 3 lbs]
* Rope, hemp x 100' [2 gp 20 lb]
* journal, blank [10 gp 1 lb]
** Total [2054.3 gp 5 lbs]
total weight carried: 44 lbs
MONEY
:: PP   
:: GP 45
:: SP 6
:: CP 10
```
[/sblock]

Spells known:

Cantrips [unlimited]

 Dancing Lights 
 Detect Magic 
 Prestidigitation 
 Resistance 

Level 1 [00]

 Cure light 
 Ear-Piercing Scream 

*APPEARANCE*




[sblock=BACKGROUND]
*Jan Maatson* really was quiet as a child, didn't play much with the other kids. Some said simple, but his parents could see the intelligence behind his eyes. Like a sponge in a sea of knowledge. His mother died when he was 8 of an unknown illness. This left his father, a teamster driver, to raise him on the go. *Jan * learned much on the road, where he met a kindly old minstrel whose music kept the animals calm and focused by playing his lute during travels. He wold ride with *Jan* and his father during trips across the land and between gates telling of things, of places, of people of far away lands, and *Jan* was the ever vigilant sponge, soaking every bit of it up. 

By the time he was 12, The minstrel, adept in many musical instruments, had taught *Jan* how to play a reed flute, so for his birthday his father bought him one. The two of them would play together for hours on end at camp fire, on the road or at inns during the merchant trips. for another year he would remain so, until a fateful trip across neverwhere. Neverwhere is what he called the land if the Netherworld.  Not here, not there, yet both here and there.

It was at the midway point of a long 3 hour trek through mid-gates, as the old minstrel would call the nether regions, at a cross roads. As always, clearly marked with cairn stones, wagon ruts and the crossing path was overgrown. Yet not. One of the wagons, third from the front hit a jut in the road and broke one of its wheels, stopping the train as a whole. *[Jan* got down to stretch his legs and walked down the line of wagons when out of the corner of his eye he sees what looks like recent movement across the cross path's overgrowth. Young but never impetuous, *[Jan* wanders off unnoticed. There was no need to keep an eye out for him. Every one knows to *NEVER* stray the paths. He has never wandered away in the netherlands, but this time he did.

Not far down the path he finds a figure lying on the ground bleeding, a human man by sights, just taller. Until he moved and his ears were seen. Pointed. Eyes shaped as almonds. He looks at the boy and asks for help in a strange lilting accent. He asked *Jan* to help him stand, and as he was taught to be kind to others he did. The stranger hands his pack on his back to the boy and says, "Take these to your guards, I will hold *IT* back. Now run!" He did, as fast as he could. When he arrived back, his father and others were calling for him with worry in their voices.

"Da! DA!" he arrives breathless, his father's face pales to see the direction he arrives from. *[Jan Maatson* reaches in to see what the strange-man sent him with and finds a bundle of 20 arrows of exquisite make. "The strange-man told me to give these to the guards while he holds it off." 

"Who told you you to do this?" suddenly the blood curdling scream can be heard.

"him" says the lad weakly. Dad Maatson scoops the arrows and gets them to the first guard and tells him, "You will need these. Don't ask." *[Jan Maatson* is dragged into the wagon by his father, the guards taking the arrows and getting the wagons moving. As the wagons move on the guards are seen sending a volley of arrows. He never knew what they fought, all the guards came back, many injured. He never knew who the strange-man was or what he and the guards fought.

Now days he learns from other travelers, traveling himself as a caravan guard or speaking with his ols mentor. His father still works the caravans. The backpack, it had more then it should have: weapons cold weather clothing, supplies. So very much but impossible to have fit. He took his meager earnings and combined it with what the pack held and started his career as a guard for the trans gate caravans.
[/sblock]

[sblock=journal]
page 1
who was the strange-man with the long pointed ears and almond shaped eyes. He gave his life and what seemed his prized possession, a magical backpack and its contents of travel gear, weapons and a quiver of magnificent arrows, to save the wagon train, though he knew us not and we not him. 

What did he fight? The guards prevailed, but refuse to tell of what they saw. I shall be patient and wait for one to talk. I will join on as a guard myself. Da will understand. I will start with his wagon train.
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 so, did you like this background?








x


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

doghead said:


> How many of you are non-posters over the weekend periods?
> 
> Or perhaps a better question would be are there periods when you typically are away from the keyboard?
> 
> thotd




Saturday is tabletop game day, Wednesday is physical therapy and mid week church. otherwise, any other.


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> So, a bard for then!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As I read the background I thought that I was going to have to red pen a fair chunk of it. But then I realised that it wasn't necessary, which I was quite pleased about. There is sufficient ambiguity in it to allow for the possibility of several 'truths'; what Exx believes happened, how others will explain what happened, what really happened. There may even be a plot hook or two in there I can keep tucked away for another day. It is good background. 

The Handy Haversack is an interesting choice. 

No musical instruments? And a related question I suppose, have you chosen at type of performance for the Savant trait?

I assume from the _Redacted_ inserts that _Exx_ isn't the character's name as I had originally thought. Or am I missing something?

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2012)

The Characters so far:

Axel - Bayer, Fighter 1
Electric  - Sukri, Rogue 1
Fangor - XXX, Oracle 1
Gostcat - Libros, Sorcerer 1
Scott - Exx, Bard 1

(Let me know if you have a preferred abbreviation of your login.)

An interesting mix. I am still open to any ideas that you might have about why the party is working together. But in the absence of anything particularly concrete at this stage, I am going to put forward a suggestion.

I am thinking that I might tie the group together by putting your characters all in the service of the local Frieherr (Baron). Or better still, perhaps in the service of the Kanzler (Chancellor) of the local Frieherr. 

_These are troubled times. The young Duke is said to be ill, and he has no male heir. Two great neighbouring powers are rattling their sabres, while returned mercenaries from the last war still carry on their trade across the Duchy as bandits. Dark clouds roll across the once featureless sky of the Netherworld. And the ancient fair folk have reportedly been seen in the courts of man for the first time in three generations. 

These are troubled times and so the Kanzler has begun taking precautions against the possibility of troubled times ahead. He has taken into his employ a number of new people, young men of unusual talents, but still men with some measure of some skill at and experience with handling themselves in unusual, even dangerous circumstances.  But no so much reputation that their hiring would drawn notice. 

That been said, and it was never really said so much as implied, the new employees have found themselves largely put to work in the day to day running of the Chancellor's household. Since their employment, they will have spoken to the Chancellor himself but a few times. They work as directed by the senior members of the Chancellor's household; his Statthalter (Steward), his Kammermeister (Chamberlain), or Marschall (Marshal). The work has been largely mundane so far. But the pay is decent, and regular, the food good and the cots are warm._​
Apologies for the 'narrative voice'. I keep slipping into it when laying out ideas. As I said, if you have other suggestions as to why the characters are working together, feel free to make them. If you are happy with the above, give some thought to why your character's name was put forward as someone potentially of usefulness, who suggested it and how they know of your character. Post it up if you can, I would be interested to see what you think.

Finally, I have been tossing up giving the setting a vaguely Germanic feel. Hence the cut-and-paste use of german terminology. Double apologies for anyone who actually speaks German or has some real knowledge of the period and is offended by by brutal disregard for linguistic and historical accuracy. Let me know if it is too horrible to bare.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

I like it, It ties in my background very well. I don't mind narrative at all, Just write how you are most comfortable so this does not become a task, but an adventure for you as well.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 3, 2012)

I am online almost all the time, it's part of the job.  So, I post pretty much any day that I have the info to post and time.  

Does DEAF mean I am also MUTE?  Reason I ask is that it IMPLIES I am mute, as it grants me the ability to use the Silent Spell feat for any spell that has a verbal component without increasing the casting time or the spell level.  Just want to make sure I put the right kind of info on my character and how they will be played.

If I am mute, does that prevent me from using a 'Battlecry'?  I would think that if that were the case, it would state as such in the revelations available that an oracle with the deaf curse can not take Battlecry.  It does this for other revelations and certain cruses.  Lame cursed oracles can't take certain revelations as it explicitly states so in the revelation entry.

The bonuses I get eventually are nice, but the character I am going with will still have penalties that I am ok with accepting.  Deaf creatures are immune to bardic performances with audible components (as from the entry on the bard class description).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2012)

I believe the feat is for you not being able to hear yourself speak and therefore pronounce the syllables correctly.



> The bonuses I get eventually are nice, but the character I am going with will still have penalties that I am ok with accepting. Deaf creatures are immune to bardic performances with audible components (as from the entry on the bard class description).




also means you cannot benefit from my bardic performances.


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Does DEAF mean I am also MUTE?  Reason I ask is that it IMPLIES I am mute, as it grants me the ability to use the Silent Spell feat for any spell that has a verbal component without increasing the casting time or the spell level.




I think Scott has it right, your character is not Mute, but as they cannot hear themselves speak, verbal components are tricky. Hence the Silent Spell. And you are right, there is no casting time or spell level increase. I missed that qualification. 



Fangor the Fierce said:


> If I am mute, does that prevent me from using a 'Battlecry'? ...




I agree with your assessment. No, it doesn't prevent you from using 'Battlecry'.



Fangor the Fierce said:


> The bonuses I get eventually are nice, but the character I am going with will still have penalties that I am ok with accepting.




As long as you are happy, I am happy.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2012)

I think Jan (pronounced yahn) is ready for scrteny


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 5, 2012)

I am not available on the weekends, but I will post every day. Heads up, though: My posting time will be weird to anyone in Europe or the USA because I'm in China.

*Sukri, v.1.0*

[sblock]STR 13 Bonus +1
DEX 16 Bonus +3
CON 12 Bonus +1
INT 14 Bonus +2
WIS 13 Bonus +1
CHA 10 Bonus 0

ALIGNMENT
Neutral

SAVES
* Fort: +1 [Base +0 +1 CON]
* Reflex: +5 [Base +2 +3 DEX]
* Will: +1 [Base +0 +1 WIS]

ENCUMBRANCE
* Light: 30 ft. (Carry 50 lbs)
* Medium: 20 ft. (Carry 100 lbs) Max Dex +3 Check -3
* Heavy: 20 ft. (Carry 150 lbs) Max Dex +1 Check -6

COMBAT
* Attacks 1
* Melee +1 [BAB: +0 STR: +1]
* Ranged or Light Melee +3 [BAB: +0 DEX: +3]
* Initiative +3 [DEX +3 Misc +0]
* Armor Class 16 [Base 10, Armor 2, DEX 3, Shield 0, Feat 1]
* 10 HP [8 base, 1 CON, 1 Favored Class]

WEAPONS
* Rapier (DMG 1d6+1, Crit 18-20 x2)
* Dagger (DMG 1d4+2, Crit 19-20 x2)
* Dagger (Thrown) (DMG 1d4+2, Crit 19-20 x2, Range 10 ft.)
* Mace, light (DMG 1d6+1, Crit 20 x2)

RACIAL TRAITS
* Bonus Feat
* Skilled

CLASS FEATURES
* Sneak attack (+1d6 damage)
* Trap finding

CLASS FEATS
* Rogue Weapon Proficiency

FEATS
* Dodge
* Weapon Finesse

TRAITS
* Dirty Fighter (+1 damage when hitting flanked foe)
* River Rat (+1 damage with daggers. +1 to Swim)

SKILLS
Acrobatics +7
Appraise +5
Climb +5
Disable Device +8
Escape Artist +7
Linguistics +6
Perception +5
Sense Motive +5
Sleight of Hand +7
Stealth +7
Swim +6

EQUIPMENT
Leather Armor
** Total [15lbs]
Weapons
* Rapier (2lbs)
* 5 Daggers (5lbs)
* Mace, light (4lbs)
** Total [9lbs]
Backpack
* Bedroll [5lbs]
* Rations (Trail/Per Day)(x5) [5lbs]
* Rope (Silk/50 ft.) [5lbs]
* Torch(x3) [3lbs]
* Waterskin (Filled) [4lbs]
* Chalk (10 Pieces) [0lbs]
* Flint and Steel [0lbs]
* Thieves' Tools [1lbs]
* Empty Sack [0lbs]
* Mystery Box [2lbs]
** Total [25lbs]

LANGAUGES
Common, Jahari (mother tongue), Goblin, Draconic[/sblock]

*Background*
Sukri is one of the countless whore-sons who wandered out of Paddar's Perfume Garden and muscled into the burgeoning thieves' guild. Unlike most whore-sons, he found a true ally in what passed for his family. He plotted schemes, scams and burglaries with his half-brother Sunil from an early age. Sunil was two years older, and with his heavy frame and lighter skin, barely looked like his young brother. He claimed his father was a great hero from a foreign land. Sukri was fond of reminding him that he was probably just a common sailor, like his own. Regardless, he was the brawn to Sukri's brain.

The thieves' guild fingered Sunil and Sukri for initiation after the brothers pulled several daybreak robberies of merchant boats. During one of these robberies, Sukri liberated the strange, fragrant box that has confounded all attempts to open. He dared not show it to any other guild members, or even Sunil, because he feels it is his alone to solve. He spends maybe an hour each day studying and prodding it, hoping someday the tiny lock clicks.

The boys might have built great careers together had there not been a deadly schism in the guild. Soon after their initiation, Sukri unwittingly led his brother into a deadly trap. He picked up a tip - a small but wealthy merchant boat was due to leave port in the morning. They swam to the hull and climbed aboard. They slipped past the sentries and found a cargo hold filled with straw. The brothers were no fools, but before they could escape, a hooded figure flung a flask of alchemist's fire down the hatch, and the hold burst into flames. Sukri escaped through a porthole that his brother was too large to fit through. He wishes he had something tangible to remember Sunil by - a trinket, or even some last words. All he has now are nightmares of fire and smoke and screams.

Sukri left the guild, then the city. He now wanders in hope of finding a way to unlock the strange box. His travels through the Netherworld have brought him to stay in the Duchy, where he has seen emblems that are similar to those on the box. He believes he may find an answer to his riddle, and gold, in the Duchy's ancient dungeons.

*Appearance*
Sukri is between fifteen and twenty years old. He is certainly a foreigner, with his mocha skin, gnarled hair and bizarre accent. He is also shorter than most folk in the Duchy, and wiry. His sleeveless tunic, however, reveals a build that is all muscle and sinew. He moves with swift, calculated steps and prefers to keep his face low. A white burn from the fire that took his brother mars his right leg, and forces him to walk with the faintest limp. He keeps his ratty hair beneath a large, faded bandanna his mother gave him when he left the Perfume Garden. He is not very expressive or outgoing, but his strange voice and curious inflections often turn heads, and the streets taught him what to say and when to say it.


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I think Jan (pronounced yahn) is ready for scrteny




I named my LEW paladin Jaan, after a friend of mine. Spelt differently, pronounced the same. 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2012)

Electric Wizard said:


> I am not available on the weekends, but I will post every day. Heads up, though: My posting time will be weird to anyone in Europe or the USA because I'm in China.




Motor City, China if wikipedia is to be believed. And not weird to me.

I will look over the character a bit later. I will also get the Rogues Gallery thread up. 

I am thinking of naming the game *'Mad King's Monkey'*. I have a sneaking suspicion that I have hear this name somewhere, maybe even a module somewhere. But Google gave me nothing, so I might go with it.

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 5, 2012)

doghead said:


> PF is way more complicated than I expected. And fiddly. Very Fiddly.
> 
> You have taken Sorcerer (+1 HP) for your Favoured class I assume.
> 
> ...




I have taken the Sage Wildblooded Archetype, which is a variant on the ARCANE Bloodline. This uses INT instead of CHA as the bases of the class. Hence the high INT and low Charisma.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 5, 2012)

Party working for the Chancellor is fine with me.

1. His adopted father, been a senior member of the town guard, heard something and recommended him. Dad probably doesn't know the full plan, just that the Chancellor was looking for a certain kind of person.

2. Although Libros does not really have any experience as such. His dad knows his capabilities and that he can look after himself.

3. If necessary I can add a feud with the local bully who tends to pick on the 8 stone bookworm and is not quite intelligent enough to know that he can't win.


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2012)

I took the description of Libros, Male Human Sorcerer {Accursed Bloodline - Sage Archetype} (1)  from here. If that is not the latest version, apologies.



ghostcat said:


> Party working for the Chancellor is fine with me.
> ...




Great. I like the connection.

#3 is not neccessary, but you are welcome to add it if it appeals.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I think Jan (pronounced yahn) is ready for scrteny






Electric Wizard said:


> *Sukri, v.1.0*




I have run a rough measure over both of them and they both seem fine. 

I haven't double checked every skill calculation, tallied every pound and audited every gold piece. I am sure you are all capable of basic arithmetic. And trust is an import part of any RPG I think.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2012)

The [Pathfinder] Mad King's Monkey - Rogues Gallery thread is up.

I had hoped to get the IC thread up tonight as well. But I have to be up again in less than 6 hours. I think it will have to wait. Hopefully within the next 24-36 hours.

In the meantime, the time is yours. I would suggest using it to go through the thread and check you haven't missed anything. I will try to gather it all together at some point, but it will be a little while before I have that sort of spare time. I also have a couple of requests.

*Request One*

Add a brief description of how your character came to be working for the Chancellor to your character's background. It doesn't have to be long - Ghostcat's is a good example. 

*Request Two (optional)*

I would be interested to see what you imagine your character doing in his day-to-day employment with the Chancellor. The mundane stuff. The interesting stuff we will play.

*Request Three (even more optional)*

I am interested to know what your (character's) impressions are of his companions. Just a line or two on each would be sufficient. The idea was to just file them away somewhere and forget them. Down the track, if we are still playing, we can pull them out and see if, and if so how, impressions have changed. I am not intending to use it in the game. I am not planning to share the information at all except with the authors. I am just curious and think that it might be interesting. I realise that it is an unusual request, so it is totally up to you.

OK, I think that's it. Thanks for all your efforts so far. I am looking forward to this.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds like a plan.  I'm short on time tonight (flying out for an 8 day site swing in around 8 hours and still need to sleep, pack then to the airport).  With any luck the internet will be working properly and I can jump in.

Normal posting for me is maximum twice/day.  Weekends are challenging...tends to be full of sports and family time.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 5, 2012)

doghead said:


> I took the description of Libros, Male Human Sorcerer {Accursed Bloodline - Sage Archetype} (1)  from here. If that is not the latest version, apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry about that, my typo.  Now changed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry, interwebs went off line for an hour . . . . .I like the idea of working for the chancellor too.

added this to background:
Over time Jan has learned many nuances about the netherworld, even a few things edible, and drinkable while there. His expanding knowledge has not gone unnoticed as the chancellor has called him to his excellency's office. 



added this to journal:

Been a few months, learning much from other guards, including survival tricks. They seem appreciative of my singing, but those who were at the trip where I got them the arrows from the strange-man, they have a greater liking.

This morning I was handed a dispatch to meet the chancellor. Turns out he was wanting me to take notice of the mood of people on the caravans, in bars.


still trying to figure out what this is:

*Here* you will find the Four Oracles. Select one Oracle for your character and note it down along with the associated four cards and their descriptors. You may cast as often as you like, but all four cards must come from the same oracle and the same cast. During the game you may use an appropriate oracle to take control of the game and re-write the situation as you so choose in terms of the oracle. Once used, that card is scratched. I have not tried this before, and am not sure how it will work. But regardless, I suspect that it will be interesting.

is the word 'here' supposed to be a link?



> I named my LEW paladin Jaan, after a friend of mine. Spelt differently, pronounced the same.




figured that was the way to pronounce it.
I had a friend here who was a chem engineering student from Sweden that had that [Jan] as a first name. I named my character in his honor.

Jan Maatson is in the RG


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 6, 2012)

To be added to Libros' background.



> By the time Libros was 16, Febion was serious worried about what the boy was going to do with his life. He was totally unsuited for a position in guards and Marleon didn't need another assistant. It was about then that he heard on the guard's grapvine that the Chancellor was looking for a certain type of person, a position for which Libros was well suited.
> 
> So Libros started to work for the Chancellor and was put to work assisting in an audit of the tax rolls. The auditor, Liandra, was a plain, middle-aged widow, with a sharp wit and an even sharper tongue. Libros and Liandra's relationship got off to a rocky start as Liandra was not pleased with been landed with a bumpkin as an assistant. However, things quickly improved when she found that Libros shared her love of books and could accurately add a column of numbers even quicker than she could.


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2012)

The [Pathfinder] Mad King's Monkey - IC thread is up.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> still trying to figure out what this is:
> 
> *Here* you will find the Four Oracles. Select ...
> 
> is the word 'here' supposed to be a link?




Yes. There was in the original post. I may have just cut and paste the text to first post of the thread and lost the link. I will look into it tomorrow. Now I need sleep.

thtod


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2012)

Axel said:


> Normal posting for me is maximum twice/day.  Weekends are challenging...tends to be full of sports and family time.




Cheers. From the posting so far, I got the impression that a few of you are weekday posters. Good to know.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 7, 2012)

Doghead, did you get my mail / pm sent to you?  Was hoping to get those last questions answered and get the oracle into the rogues gallery.


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Doghead, did you get my mail / pm sent to you?  Was hoping to get those last questions answered and get the oracle into the rogues gallery.




No, I haven't received anything in either my email or ENWorld inbox.

My email is {my enworld login}206 plus the at sign plus netscape then the little dot thing then net.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok, email sent.  I will have Eban, the Dual Cursed Oracle in the rogues gallery shortly.


----------



## Axel (Nov 7, 2012)

Right, finally got the internet to work properly... Two paragraphs added on "recent history":

Cut loose from the biggest part of his life Bayar went to seek one of his favourite girls, whom he met 2 years ago while billetted in a small Duchy. She was the miller's daughter - Bayar took a position as labourer in a quarry to be close to her. Sadly it was not to be and, after 6 months of stable and civilized life Bayar was bored. Ultimately he wound up in a drunken fight. Blades were drawn, and people got hurt.

Ready to leave before dawn the next day, Bayar was summoned to attend the Chancellor's Marshall. Fearing the worst, he donned his old armour and prepared to go out with dignity. What he didn't expect was a job offer...

Impressions of the other characters being PM'd shortly.

I see Bayar's role as the Marshall's unofficial headkicker. If a standover man or general heavy is needed that can't easily be connected back to the household, Bayar's in business.

Electric Wizard:  I live in Western Australia.  Odds are we're on the same timezone...  I'll also do things that seem odd to the North Americans, like spelling words properly (seriously it's armoUr!).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2012)

Axel said:


> Electric Wizard:  I live in Western Australia.  Odds are we're on the same timezone...  I'll also do things that seem odd to the North Americans, like spelling words properly (seriously it's* armoUr*!).




Ha! I knew we had it wrong here!!!


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2012)

I found the lost emails - they had marked as Spam due to the way they are sent from ENWorld. Now sorted.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2012)

Axel said:


> Right, finally got the internet to work properly... Two paragraphs added on "recent history": ...
> 
> Ultimately he wound up in a drunken fight. Blades were drawn, and people got hurt.
> 
> Ready to leave before dawn the next day, Bayar was summoned to attend the Chancellor's Marshall. Fearing the worst, he donned his old armour and prepared to go out with dignity. What he didn't expect was a job offer...




Nice background addition. A lovely double edged blade, I might say. Such reprieves from justice don't come without a cost. In Bayer's case, it would be an obligation of service. Bayer, in other words, is in the Chancellor's debt.



Axel said:


> I see Bayar's role as the Marshall's unofficial headkicker. If a standover man or general heavy is needed that can't easily be connected back to the household, Bayar's in business.




A couple of thoughts from this end (and this is mostly me just thinking out loud as I get my own thoughts straight).

The Chancellor in his official capacity would have access to the Baron's Marshall and his heavies for any Baronial head-kicking. That been said, the Chancellor would have need of his own muscle at times. Politics can be a rough game at times. And the Chancellor is a man of independent thought, and action. There are times when he wishes to undertake activities for the  Baron, but without the Baron necessarily being aware of them. Having his own people is a must for this. 

While the Chancellor is a subtle man who prefers subtle plans, he is too smart to leave a tool as useful as violence, or the threat of it, out of his toolbox. And of course, there is always the need to be prepared to respond to the actions of others who might favour the more simple solutions.

So in short, nice. Works fine.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Nov 8, 2012)

Subtle differences noted.  Bayar is then the Chancellor's man, not the Baron's or the Marshall's.  Am holding off an IC post until the rogue's gallery is full up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2012)

*proposal*

coin names:

cent = copper
zehncent = silver
krohn = gold
Zepter = platnium


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2012)

Axel said:


> Subtle differences noted.  Bayar is then the Chancellor's man, not the Baron's or the Marshall's.  Am holding off an IC post until the rogue's gallery is full up.




Well summarised. The Chancellor does have a marshall of his own household who would be generally Bayer's supervisor. Perhaps I should call the Chancellor's marshall his Porter instead of Marshall, an innocuous title hiding a raft of useful talents. 

Once your character is up in the RG, crack on in the IC thread. Inevitably, someone is going to get run over by RealLife(TM) and delayed in getting their character up. I'd like to try and keep the momentum going.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok, rogues gallery updated with Eban the Deaf.  Long background, but when I write, it all comes out.  Snyposis is:

Eban was 8 when he was found at temple doors, raised until recently turning 18.  He was found to be deaf, but not mute, and something terrible happened to bring him there.  He learned to work magic and metal as part of it.  Temple was asked to send someone to Chancellor that could heal and yet keep what they might overhear as secret.  Eban was perfect for the job.  On the last night, his curiosity got the better of him and he wandered into forbidden storage rooms, found key, found compartment with a compass and left the next day with his 'prize'.  

As for what he thinks of the rest, coming shortly...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2012)

I have posted in the ic.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 8, 2012)

I have not spent the rest of my funds, only bought a piece of armor, one dagger, backpack, bedroll, chalk and chalkboard along with a belt pouch.  can I still post in the IC thread while trying to finalize my purchases?  I am thinking of taking a guard dog, but not decided yet.  From his viewpoint, he's not a trued adventurer, so he has not bought the items to warrant him needing to be one.


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2012)

[MENTION=2368]FANGO[/MENTION]r

Happy for you to jump into the IC thread. The idea is that this first 'adventure' should be fairly short, so there is no need to spend everything now on equipment. And it is not like you have been tasked to proceed into the Lost Forest of Doom, find the Dungeon of Unspeakable Danger, defeat the Mighty Monster of Monstrousness and recover the Drinking Mug of the Mad King's Monkey. For which, obviously you _would_ need every adventuring accessory, including your trusty 10 foot pole.

A dog is fine, Hoegor had two. 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2012)

Fango?

From the Pathfinder site: 

Mead, Linnorm

Source Adventurer's Armory

The favorite drink of the Ulfen, this honey mead has traveled with them into the southern lands. It is sweet and strong and, according to Ulfen bards, is an indisputable aid to singing.​
thotd


----------



## Axel (Nov 8, 2012)

doghead said:


> @FANGO r
> 
> Happy for you to jump into the IC thread. The idea is that this first 'adventure' should be fairly short, so there is no need to spend everything now on equipment. And it is not like you have been tasked to proceed into the Lost Forest of Doom, find the Dungeon of Unspeakable Danger, defeat the Mighty Monster of Monstrousness and recover the Drinking Mug of the Mad King's Monkey. For which, obviously you _would_ need every adventuring accessory, including your trusty 10 foot pole.
> 
> ...




A 10 foot pole!!!  Every level 1 character I made for nearly 10 years had a 10 foot pole.  It was useful once, if I remember rightly.  Since the millenium turned I have taken to not bothering anymore.

Graduating in confidence enough to NOT carry a pole was an important rite of passage into Level 2.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 10, 2012)

Cool.  Replied back to email doghead.  Sounds like we are on the same page in regards to the concepts and how to build the character.  I sent some proposals, so feel free tell me what you think.


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2012)

Read and responded to.

I am not a regular email reader, so a heads up if you send me something is good idea.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 10, 2012)

No prob.  I updated character sheet with spending some of the funds.  Had to buy Healers Kit to keep in character, as well as a spell component pouch.  Then bought a journal, ink and a pen.  That's it, and nothing that would change anything, so I figure it's okay.

Also, I will put some stipulations on the Misfortune ability as they come up.  Like now, he's looking to grant Sukri the misfortune chance should it be needed.  Will use it depending on situation and circumstances.  Mainly because Sukri seems to be the only person not pissing off Kovic, lol.


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> I updated character sheet with spending some of the funds.  Had to buy Healers Kit to keep in character, as well as a spell component pouch.  Then bought a journal, ink and a pen.  That's it, and nothing that would change anything, so I figure it's okay.




No problem. I trust you guys to manage this sort of thing and, if you are not sure about something, to ask as required.

@ ALL

On that note, you don't have post rolls. You can if you wish, it does help me 'see' what your character knows.

It can also give me a good laugh. Could have saved myself some time with those higher DC results ...

 [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] I am glad to hear that you are enjoying yourself. I have been enjoying this game immensely myself. Thank you everyone.

@ ALL

On another note, I just wanted to make sure everyone was happy with what this means:

(Granting Misfortune to Sukri, if he rolls 1-8 on Sense Motive roll, granting a reroll for him only).​
So, if Electric Wizard rolls an 8 or less, he _may_ choose to re-roll. He must, however, take the result of the re-roll. Given this is PbP, this seems to be the best way to manage the 'Misfortune' ability.

On a final note, I have a bit of time over the next few days, and was thinking of trying out the ENWorld Campaign Manager. If any of you have any experience with the CM, please feel free to share any ideas or suggestions.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Nov 10, 2012)

We seem to be off to an ominously good start in terms of die rolls.  Three d20's later and nothing above an 8...  Still, statistics giveth and statistics taketh away.  It just means a series of critical hits in the first combat, right?  

Apologies if it seems like I'm trying to take over.  Excess of time available owing to the construction job I'm on for 8 days being dead slow...nothing much to do.  Rest assured that from Wednesday onwards I'll be back home and return to my normal 1-2 post/day normal schedule.


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2012)

Axel said:


> Apologies if it seems like I'm trying to take over.




Apology appreciated, but unnecessary for the following reasons:
1. See Doghead's Guide to PbP.
2. See Doghead's Guide to PbP.
3. See Doghead's Guide to PbP.

But seriously, I would much rather be in a game which sometimes leaves me scrambling to catch up, than one that has frequent long halts while people wait on on another. And I am speaking from long experience as a PbP player here mostly. 

If someone does have a problem with the rate of posting, now or down the track, and is feeling left behind, email or message me. Of course, if it is detracting from someone's enjoyment, we will manage it. But until then, crack on.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 10, 2012)

Just a note, the Misfortune requires the target to reroll, no choice in denying the reroll.  Makes it more of a misfortune, and less of a boon.  Just thought I would point that out.


----------



## Axel (Nov 10, 2012)

Noted.   Will continue until Tuesday lunchtime when I start a 3 hour drive to take a 2 hour flight to get home again.  I like these rules more and more.  

Speak up or forever hold your peace?


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Just a note, the Misfortune requires the target to reroll, no choice in denying the reroll.  Makes it more of a misfortune, and less of a boon.  Just thought I would point that out.




Interesting. My first thought was to nix the 'no choice' thing. But actually, Fangor's right, it would just make it a boon type mechanism. 

What I will say instead is that the target will know 'something odd just happened' when the power is activated. Like a kind of deja vu feeling perhaps. From there I am sure that the characters can sort out between themselves what's going on and how they feel about it. By which I mean that you can sort out how you want to play it.



			
				Axel said:
			
		

> Speak up or forever hold your peace?




Speak up certainly. But there is no expiry date on the offer.

 [MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION] - How are you going with your getting your character up in the Rogues Gallery thread? Are you waiting on anything from me?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 10, 2012)

doghead said:


> What I will say instead is that the target will know 'something odd just happened' when the power is activated. Like a kind of deja vu feeling perhaps.
> 
> thotd




like deja vu all over again!

To
Hold
On
The
Dog


----------



## doghead (Nov 10, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> To
> Hold
> On
> The
> Dog




Right idea, but its simpler than this. Literally.

PS: Yes, its early evening now. 

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 10, 2012)

The Hair of the Dog?


----------



## Axel (Nov 11, 2012)

Had Metallica on in the car this morning, gave me an idea.  

The hero of the day?


----------



## doghead (Nov 11, 2012)

After several hours working with the campaign manager, I am pretty sure that I could have achieved more just by starting a Setting Thread. That been said, I am going to continue with it for the time being for a couple of reasons. 
1. I am starting to work out how it works.
2. It has a couple of features that might be useful.

First to mind is the events section, which could be useful for keeping track of when people are away, especially with the holidays approaching.

The other is the ability of all members to edit posts in the Wiki. So as the game progresses, you can add information you feel is important. That been said, I have learnt the hard way that some changes can really mess things up, and new pages cannot be deleted, and NEVER DIE. So for the moment, hold of on posting in the Wiki.

Invitations have been sent out to you all.

thotd

Invitations have been sent out to you all.


----------



## doghead (Nov 11, 2012)

Axel said:


> Had Metallica on in the car this morning, gave me an idea.
> 
> The hero of the day?




Oh. I wish that I had thought of that! Should have listened to more Metallica.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 11, 2012)

invitation received and accepted.

I still like what was suggested earlier by Fangor, Hair of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Nov 11, 2012)

I have just discovered that I have 28 subscribed threads that I didn't know about.

Its bed time for this little black duck. I get around to the new posts tomorrow.

Great work everyone.

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 11, 2012)

doghead said:


> [MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION] - How are you going with your getting your character up in the Rogues Gallery thread? Are you waiting on anything from me?
> 
> thotd



Done.Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 11, 2012)

good night to the other side of the world, and good [rainy] morning to my side of the world.


----------



## Axel (Nov 11, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> good night to the other side of the world, and good [rainy] morning to my side of the world.




Eh?  It's hot, humid, dusty and generally .  Like every day in Pannawonica.  Going home tomorrow  

Not so long ago I took a photo of the information board near the main workshop.  0830am, temperature:  37 Celsius.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 12, 2012)

I come up 99 deg F., oh fun!

yesturday'high was 77 F, today's 68 F, present is 34 F and this summer in June, July, August it was 105 F


----------



## Axel (Nov 12, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I come up 99 deg F., oh fun!
> 
> yesturday'high was 77 F, today's 68 F, present is 34 F and this summer in June, July, August it was 105 F




Yeah, that's your daily high temperature...  Daily highs in Panna-dise can easily pass 45 Celsius in "summer".  Which is also cyclone season.  Humidity can often pass 80-85% at the same time.  This is a delightful part of the world to work in...


----------



## doghead (Nov 12, 2012)

Axel said:


> This is a delightful part of the world to work in...




Perth, however, is particularly nice at this time of the year. Especially if you are on the coast.



			
				Electric Wizard said:
			
		

> Do you allow untrained Knowledge skill checks?




Yes, if the character has some form of exposure to the subject. The rules allow for the possibility of characters knowing something up to DC10 (really easy questions). 

Bards can do so without any DC limitation as a benefit of their Bardic Knowledge.



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> 'singing skeleton': knowledge planes, religion
> gnolls, goblins: knowledge geography
> fey folk: knowledge nature
> 
> ...




[sblock=Jan's Knowledge Checks]1. Singing skeletons are a common folk myth in this land. Skeletons that sing are supposed to be those that have particularly aggrieved their god, or been aggrieved against. 

2. Historically, Gnolls have had a presence on this land, although they have not been seen in this region for many years. Goblins are universal, although much less common than the stories would suggest.

3. IIRC, the Chancellor has mentioned the Fey reportedly being seen in the Courts of some lands recently. But nothing you have heard indicates that they are on this land. This is probaly the most interesting, but hard to know if it has substance, or is just another folk tale. 

Scott, put longer OOC stuff in this thread or in sblocks if in the IC thread (it makes it easier to differentiate the IC and OOC stuff).[/sblock]

PS: Thank the Lord for caches. I thought that I had lost this post.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Nov 12, 2012)

doghead said:


> Perth, however, is particularly nice at this time of the year. Especially if you are on the coast.
> 
> thotd




Perth, Scotland in November is a miserable place.  Perth, Western Australian in November is wonderful.  Warm without being hot.  A little rain from time to time, the odd storm.  One of the more attractive features of the south-west of Australia is the weather.

At a most frustrating junction in the IC.  I (the player) can see possibilities that Bayar (the meathead) probably wouldn't.  Thinking required...


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey, I sketched out a few world-building details about the mysterious emblem on Sukri's box.

Doghead and ghostcat (I showed Libros a sketch IC), here's the emblem and some ideas about what it could mean. Feel free to expand on it:
[sblock]






Possibilities:
1) The sign of Illuminati-style wizard conspiracy that was known to exist in the past. Whether or not it is still exists outside the minds of drunk academy students is unknown.

2) Symbol of an underground heresy that threatens to rear its ugly head in the Duchy. Dangerous stuff.

3) Single character of an obscure magic alphabet. Who can speak this particular character, and what will happen if it is spoken?[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice image. I will give it some thought and see what I come up with.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 13, 2012)

like the sketch!


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2012)

I have no idea what components are required for potions. They are mentioned in the 'cost of potions' section but not listed. Maybe its not OGL.

If your characters want any supplies, draw up a list of what they want an I will let you know what is available. They will have to pay for this stuff themselves. We can do this OOC in order to save time. However, if your character particularly wants to talk to Old Silo, you can chuck the question in the IC thread.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2012)

I think Jan would buy 2 alchemical fire (40.0 gp)

I saw something called brewedreek that would make great catfish bait!


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2012)

Silo has one flask of alchemist's fire.

Brewed Reek sounds grosse.

thotd


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 14, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> like the sketch!




Thanks! Can't take credit for the art, though. I google searched "pagan symbol" and that was the coolest thing on page 4.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 14, 2012)

doghead said:


> Nice image. I will give it some thought and see what I come up with.
> 
> thotd




OK.let me know if Libros can decipher it with an untrained knowledge check or a trained Knowledge (Arcane), (Netherwolrd) check.


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> OK.let me know if Libros can decipher it with an untrained knowledge check or a trained Knowledge (Arcane), (Netherwolrd) check.




I have had a chat with EW regards the box. Much remains to be revealed, so at this stage lets say Libros does not recognise the symbol, but there is something vaguely familiar/disturbing/important about the symbol, but Libros cannot say what exactly. 

That should leave things nice and ambiguous for the moment.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2012)

Came down with something last night and am feeling pretty rung out. At the moment life has pretty much reduced to work, eat, sleep. 

I'll hopefully be able to get back to this in about 24 hours or so. That should also give Axel a chance to catch up.

Good posting everyone. Apologies for the delay.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Nov 18, 2012)

Cheers for that doghead, though sorry to hear about the flu-thing.  Have had wifi problems at home...  Am officially back on the Monday to Friday wagon now, so should have regular access at least 5 days a week.


----------



## doghead (Nov 19, 2012)

[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] - You're welcome.

@ All - Hopefully I have given you enough information in the IC thread notes to decide what you want to do. I will generally try and predict the sort of things you _might_ want your character to do, and give you any information you may need. I am not trying to suggest any course of action. (Does that make sense?)

Mini-Stat blocks might be a good addition to posts from here.

 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - Thanks for bringing the smack-down to old lugo-whatsit.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 20, 2012)

Uh, problem here.  Your distances are stated in yards, yet our movement speeds are in feet.  I can do the math, but wanted to just get a consensus on which form of measurement we will be utilizing in the game.  From what I read, Eban is 20 yards from the edge of the clearing, meaning 60 feet.

Just need to make sure that is correct, as it does impact what I can and cannot do...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2012)

doghead said:


> [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - Thanks for bringing the smack-down to old lugo-whatsit.
> 
> thotd




uh, hoh?


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Uh, problem here.  Your distances are stated in yards, yet our movement speeds are in feet.  I can do the math, but wanted to just get a consensus on which form of measurement we will be utilizing in the game.  From what I read, Eban is 20 yards from the edge of the clearing, meaning 60 feet.
> 
> Just need to make sure that is correct, as it does impact what I can and cannot do...




You're right. I have been thinking of movement in yards rather than feet. Embarrassing. Sorry. 

My inclination is to leave it as written. ie: Eban is 20 yards (60 feet) from the edge of the clearing, etc. The main implication of this is that Sukri penetrated further into the woods than would be possible in one round. But since we were not actually in 'round based turns' until the attack, it still kind of works.

That been said, as I kind of screwed the pooch on this one, if anyone feels that there character will be disadvantaged asa result, let me know and we can sort a solution.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> uh, hoh?




From this post I got the impression that someone had spammed the thread, you had reported it, and it had been deleted (which is why I couldn't see the original). 

No?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh! that. Sorry, UI have reported so much spam lately, It ain't funny. Rater frustrating actually.


----------



## Axel (Nov 21, 2012)

Consistent distances are fine for me.  I did wonder a little about them.  Might want to let Electric Wizard rethink Sukri's actions if he didn't realise "the cavalry" was so far away.

Quick question on terrain.  Are we able to move 'unrestricted' in the forest, as in running, charging, 5' move = 5' covered etc?  Or are there movement penalties and concealment issues?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 21, 2012)

Axel said:


> Consistent distances are fine for me.  I did wonder a little about them.  Might want to let Electric Wizard rethink Sukri's actions if he didn't realise "the cavalry" was so far away.




I did underestimate how difficult it might be to get help, but I'm cool with letting the chips fall as they are. Sukri is a city boy in the forest, after all. He has a lot to learn.


----------



## doghead (Nov 21, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> I was hoping to get a chance to post, but updates went without me. I was at ER for most yesterday. Back home now and we'll see how the rest of the week goes.




ER's are never particularly pleasant places. I hope that the rest of the week is better for you.



			
				Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Actions last round, move last, full speed towards Sukri. This round, if I can reach him, move and heal him 1d8+1 to Sukri.. Otherwise, move 30 feet and ready action to attack the foe if he's within 30 feet. Swift action to use Steel Scarf ability, standard action to attack with melee attack to range of 30 feet. Melee +2 to hit, 1d8 dmg.




Update Round One in the IC thread to reflect. Eban will be in a position to cast heal on Sukri in the coming update.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 22, 2012)

Fangor, since October 30, 2011 I have spent more time in ERs then I will admit. In fact, I got to say happy thanksgiving to a nurse that knew me from the first surgery on that night.

They are never fun, but I am very glad your are home now. I pray all will be well.


----------



## doghead (Nov 22, 2012)

I have added a little more information to the campaign wiki. I am slowly trying to build it into a more coherent whole. But for the most part it is mostly about the region you are in at the moment.

By default, I am assuming that your characters are from the Duchy of Hesse, speak SaxHessian (in addition to common) etc. If you have other ideas, let me know. I am happy for your characters to come from pretty much anywhere you want. But post your ideas here first. Please do not create any new campaign pages at this stage.

Don't worry about rolling for Perception, Stealth, Sense Motive, etc checks. For any skill check where the success or failure of the roll is not implicit in the result*, just note in the OOC comments that you want to make a check, and I will roll it.

* Is there a short hand for these type of rolls? Secret rolls maybe? As opposed to skill checks in which the success or failure is immediately apparent - ie you make a ride check to avoid falling off a horse. If you fall, you failed the skill check. 

Am I making any sense at all?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 22, 2012)

short hand:
making perception roll at +22. what do i not see?

dm rolls on some obscure thread and player sees nothing

dm: you see nuthin


----------



## Axel (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair enough.  Unless you post a DC, I'll leave the rolling to you.  World details are also good.  Am I correct in thinking

Common = Language of the Empire (aka Lingua Franca), used for official decrees, inter-state dialogue etc etc
SaxHessian = Native tongue of the Duchy.  Used by locals on a day by day basis.  

Most amusing that doghead is using "dog-faced creatures" as his first monsters.


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2012)

Axel said:


> Am I correct in thinking
> 
> Common = Language of the Empire (aka Lingua Franca), used for official decrees, inter-state dialogue etc etc
> SaxHessian = Native tongue of the Duchy.  Used by locals on a day by day basis.




Nearly. The official language of the Empire is ... umm, Augustinian? Something like that. Common is universal, used to a greater or lesser degree across all of The Reaches. Like Trader. 



Axel said:


> Most amusing that doghead is using "dog-faced creatures" as his first monsters.




I hadn't thought of that. I was tempted to use my favourite creatures, goblins. Maybe later. Although I am thinking that it might do something a little bit different with them this time. 

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 23, 2012)

I like adding templates to common monsters, or refleshing monsters of one type as another, such as a plant creature as a fungal type. dressing only, no upgrades.


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> Knowledge check to form a 'peace council' with the gnolls?




Thats a ver big 'question'. Can you be a little more specific about what you are looking for or considering?

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2012)

I was thinking about my response. The game has become a little more complicated than I originally envisioned. Hopefully the following helps some. This information is largely based on Jan's skills, but also with an eye to his bardic training, and the oral history that incorporates. Do as you wish with this information.

[sblock=Scott DeWar]The tales and legends are full  stories of gnolls terrorising the peasants, looting and burning villages, robbing travellers and kidnapping fair maidens; at least until the noble hero of the story came along and vanquished them. Gnolls are used by parents to scare wayward children into obedience. Gnolls are the perfect adversary archetype. Gnolls are savages, fierce fighters of bestial appearance. They are made for the role, no? 

Once, gnolls were found across much of the land. Many wars and conflicts were fought between men and gnolls. Mostly mankind was victorious and slowly the gnolls were driven back until the survived only in the mountains that dominate the centre of the land. So it has been for the last few centuries. On occasion, the gnolls have come out of the mountains and waged war on mankind. The guard tower that the party passed on the road was likely as not built during such a conflict in order to protect the boarders  and the roads.

There are a few counterpoints to this picture. These stories are less common. There is the legend of the tribe of gnolls that sheltered the children of the Lord Fayr and guided them across the mountains to safety after he was betrayed and overthrown. Lord Fayr is famous for having established peace 'between all of the beasts and man'. The tale of Lord Fayr is a favourite of the romantics, and the notion of peace between man and beast is usually interpreted as just allegory. But just as allegory can be used to illuminate truth, truth can also be hidden in allegory. Then there is Borse, the stout, loyal companion of the gallant knight-errant Sir Hodenfeld. Most tales describe Borse as a 'dog ugly fur clad warrior from the northern lands'. But some versions of the story, less common, describe his as a 'dog-warrior from the northern mountains'. In other words, a gnoll.

So, in all, gnolls may be more than simple savages. But choose your friends carefully perhaps.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, we are back.

So lets see who is still here. 

Sound off.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 8, 2012)

doghead said:


> well, we are back.
> 
> So lets see who is still here.
> 
> ...




one, two! Sound off!!​


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2012)

So, we are down to one. That's a bit disappointing. 

Where do you think we go from here Scott? 

thotd

Correction: Three. Three is much better. We may keep this game going yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2012)

we hang in for a bit longer. I am sure we will all return!!


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

Might just be the holiday's and such. I'll take over a character if there is a need, but I think everyone will be back just as soon as they can.

HM


----------



## Axel (Dec 10, 2012)

Yep, I'm still around (back from last field trip).  Struggling with the "new" board format - I can't seem to manage anything other than a quick reply.  Which precludes using paragraphs...


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2012)

Axel said:


> Yep, I'm still around (back from last field trip).  Struggling with the "new" board format - I can't seem to manage anything other than a quick reply.  Which precludes using paragraphs...




If you hit the 'Go Advanced' button under the Quick reply window, it takes you to the traditional reply page.

And welcome back.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Might just be the holiday's and such. I'll take over a character if there is a need, but I think everyone will be back just as soon as they can.
> 
> HM




Cheers. Thanks for the offer. 

BTW, how are your games going?

thotd


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

I updated them all last night. I think things should be back to normal just in time to start being crazy for the holidays.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 10, 2012)

Still around and just posted in IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> Still around and just posted in IC.




Ha! there he is!!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Dec 15, 2012)

And here I am as well.  It's been hell for the last few weeks, we'll leave it at that.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey all, over the next three days, I'll be moving to a different continent. I probably won't be posting regularly until I'm settled in.


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2012)

Apologies for the delay in updating. The usual end of year rubbish I am afraid. Nothing exciting.

 [MENTION=83982]Electric Wizard[/MENTION] - Thanks for the heads up. Good luck with the move.

 [MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] - Sorry to hear that. I hope things are getting better.

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 17, 2012)

Now that we have lost the ENWorld Dice Roller, what are we doing about dice rolling? Invisible castle?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2012)

that is what living pathfinder has gone to for now.


----------



## Axel (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry for my lack of updates, getting smashed at work (again...).  Also, after Friday (GMT+8) I'll have limited to no internet access until mid-January.  A delightful driving holiday with a 1-year old in the back...(not my idea...).  Don't let my absence hold up the game.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2012)

Axel said:


> Sorry for my lack of updates, getting smashed at work (again...).  Also, after Friday (GMT+8) I'll have limited to no internet access until mid-January.  A delightful driving holiday with a 1-year old in the back...(not my idea...).  Don't let my absence hold up the game.



 ouch, losing a front liner in the game. We may want to wait until January so real life for Doghead and Axel can be soothed.


----------



## doghead (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello everyone. I hope that you have all had (or are having) a great Christmas and New Year's holiday. 

I didn't mean to be away from the computer for quite so long. But I must say that I did enjoy getting off the information superhighway for a bit. But keen to get back to the game and kick it along. I'll get an IC post up asap.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't require you to post your rolls. You can if you wish, and Invisible Castle is more than acceptable as a means to do so. But if you wish to just roll them bones on your table at home, or work, you can do that as well.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 1 is written. I'll give it another half day to give ghostcat and Fangor a chance to post.

Scott, have a safe trip. I hope it all goes smoothly. If you have any specific intentions for Jan, let me know and I will include them as best I can. That been said, a Round 2 post is still a few days away at best I suspect.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2013)

Intentions is to continue with The bardic ability , as that will be a move to continue, he will stay back and shoot bow and arrow. if he is face to face, he will drop the bow and draw longsword to attack. Go ahead roll for me, of course.


----------



## doghead (Jan 25, 2013)

@ Scott. You have my sympathy and understanding. Packing is @!#$.

Round 2 is written. I'll give it until tomorrow then post it. I like to try and turn around combat rounds every 48 hours.

A few thoughts while I am on the topic of writing up posts. 

Pathfinder has a fairly good set of mechanics for determining the process of an action. But they are quite involved, with lots of fiddly little numbers. A significant portion of the time spent writing a post is spent checking rules and numbers. I do tend to rely on the players to provide the appropriate numbers (modifiers, die, ranges, durations, etc) for the declare actions of characters.

I also streamline (simplify) some of the more involved mechanics. Where this happens I will try an note it. 

One example is Critical Hits. The streamlined version of this rule is that a natural 20 is a critical hit, and does maximum damage (ie 4 for a D4, 6 for a D6, 8 for 2D4 etc). If you want me to use the full process, make sure that you note all the relevant numbers in your post.

The intention is not to bias the game one way or the other, nor to fudge the outcomes. I am just trying to keep things manageable (cos i have a small brain) and the game moving.

If any of this is problematic for you, please let me know. 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jan 26, 2013)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - I think both opening the the window (Manipulate Item) and ready bow (Draw Weapon* and load) are Move Actions. Which means Jan will be able to shoot his bow the round after next (unless I am missing something, which is possible.) But I will allow Jan to do open window and ready his bow in one round while maintaining Inspire Courage with a successful Perform Check against DC15. Failure means it will take two rounds before he can shoot.

* Actually, in general in the case of bows I think it should be Retrieve Item rather than Draw Weapon, especially if the bow is not strung. But in this case we can assume bows were strung and go with Draw Weapon.


  [MENTION=83982]Electric Wizard[/MENTION] - Uruguay. Cool. Never been to South America myself. Hopefully on day I will. I hope that the trip and the move go well. I you get a chance when posting, try and let me know what your character's intentions are (ie distract the wizard, aide the most pressed melee fighter, kill the leader). It will help if having to NPC Sukri.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jan 26, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> note to self: draw long sword and dagger next round
> since i have not remembered to actually do the above, I am guessing I have empty hands (?), so draw weapon: bow should be no problem?



 I was aware that Jan had nothing in his hands. Initially you had presented Jan's actions as ...



			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> move action 1 : keep up the poetry
> move action 2 : open window
> next round: move action 1 : keep up the poetry
> std action: shoot arrow at gnoll 3



 ... which, as I read it, counted the draw weapon as a Free Action. Jan doesn't have the +1 BAB to draw a weapon as a free action. So I thought I would give him a way of achieving the same result with a skill check. 

Which he has successfully done, so that's all good.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jan 26, 2013)

ghostcat said:
			
		

> Still wondering how on earth he managed to mistake a pumpkin for a Gnoll, Libros reloads his crossbow and looks for another shot.




It was just a way of trying to write the 'Miss Chance' mechanic into the narrative. 


I think that next time the characters are operating in poor illumination, I might just use a simple -2 modifier to all actions that are largely reliant on sight.

thotd.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 26, 2013)

doghead said:


> It was just a way of trying to write the 'Miss Chance' mechanic into the narrative.
> 
> 
> I think that next time the characters are operating in poor illumination, I might just use a simple -2 modifier to all actions that are largely reliant on sight.
> ...




I realised that, just responding IC


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2013)

@ Scott DeWar - Glad to hear that you made it safely to Nashville. 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2013)

It seems to have gone very quiet around here.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2013)

Who's turn is it? Who needs to post still?


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2013)

I was waiting on Axel (Bayar), EW (Sukri) and Fangor (Eban). EW I know is travelling so am expecting to have to NPC him a bit. Axel just posted, which is good. I didn't want to NPC Bayar again as the character is kind of in the centre of things at the moment.

I've got to get some sleep, then I'll finish off the Round.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 29, 2013)

Oops, was it my turn?  I will post in a few hours, need to finish up work and look at data sheet.  Will have it in a few hours.


----------



## doghead (Jan 30, 2013)

I have posted Round 3 as I won't be able to get back to this for about 24 hours. So I thought that I would get it up now so people can crack on with Round 4.
 [MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] - I've just written in a holding description for Eban into Round 3. I'll update it once you get a chance to post. Good luck with work.

thotd.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 30, 2013)

next round posted


----------



## doghead (Jan 31, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> next round posted




Interesting idea. I couldn't find anything in the rules about it so I thought I would get some input. You can find the thread here. Feel free to add your thoughts.

BTW, Bardic Performances are _Standard_ Actions to start and _Free_ Actions to maintain. Bards can use this ability for a number of rounds equal to 4+CHA bonus per day. The things you learn when you read the rules.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jan 31, 2013)

I just realized the post about a placeholder for Eban.  I would have healed Bayar, even after saying the comment to move out of the way, or face them until he drops.  This round, if I still get an action, I am still looking to see just how effective we can be since he's blocking what I perceive as the only exit.  Would like Bayar to back into the room one five foot step, then allow myself and Sukri some fun.  Otherwise, we're bystanders...

As for weapon, don't worry about Eban only having a knife.  He's got other things 'up his sleeve'


----------



## Axel (Jan 31, 2013)

Apologies if Bayar standing in the way is getting on people's nerves.  Eban is the first PC to actually speak to him since the combat started - he doesn't have the faintest idea what anyone else is doing or wants him to do.  I'd add to that, Bayar doesn't think greatly of anyone else's combat abilities and is something of an egotist about his own to begin with.  And lastly, in the opening rounds a Gnoll tried to bulrush him into the house.  Some sort of innate contrariness dictates he's not going to go where "they" want him to go.  

Now that he's fully healed up, and considering the above, Bayar is going forwards.  Depending how the next round goes he'll either go forward over a "dead" body or bulrush something out the way.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 1, 2013)

I figured he would be in that mind set, which is why Eban decided to speak up, giving him the choice of either taking the stand alone, or seeing just what the rest of the group can offer.  I would vote to lure the gnolls dog inside, as we control the house.  Going outside, we dont know what else is out there, as all Eban knows is there were the gnolls at the door and the pair of dogs.  That's all he's going on, until told otherwise.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2013)

And I am trying to light up the outside right now . . . . .


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> I just realized the post about a placeholder for Eban.  I would have healed Bayar, even after saying the comment to move out of the way, or face them until he drops.




Generally, if I have to ghost a PC, I will have them either continue what they were doing, or use a holding action. I will retroactively edit in the players preferred actions so long as it does not involve significant rewriting of subsequent events in the post. In this case there shouldn't be a problem and I will edit Round 3 shortly.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2013)

Axel said:


> Apologies if Bayar standing in the way is getting on people's nerves.  ...




I think Bayar is a riot!

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> And I am trying to light up the outside right now . . . . .




Happy to allow spell casting while maintaining a bardic performance with a perform check of DC20 + spell level.

Jan isn't directly above the gnolls, so do you want the spell centred in front of Jan, or over the gnolls where it will illuminate the area of combat?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2013)

Illuminate the combat, please.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2013)

doghead said:


> Happy to allow spell casting while maintaining a bardic performance with a perform check of DC20 + spell level.
> 
> Jan isn't directly above the gnolls, so do you want the spell centred in front of Jan, or over the gnolls where it will illuminate the area of combat?
> 
> thotd




see post 159 in the IC for the roll, it was a 24.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2013)

I have posted Round 4. 

 [MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] - It seemed the quickest and easiest solution to just post it rather than trying to explain a rapidly changing situation. I have left a space for Eban seeing as he was holding his action until the end of the round. There is some explanation in the OOC block that hopefully answers your questions about options.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Illuminate the combat, please.




Done. Perform check post 159 ... Check.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 1, 2013)

I wish there was a map.  It would help make things clearer to see what options there were to this battle.  I am envisioning Eban just inside of the doorway, as he had to be directly behind Bayar to heal him last round.  Sukri is to the side of the doorway, cleaning dog entrails off his knife now.  Bayar is now prone in the spot directly in front of Eban, with the dog either occupying the same spot, or the next 'square' (5 foot square) to either the left or right of Bayar.  Then the gnolls seem to be in the 5 foot square in front of the now tripped Bayar.  

I see Eban not able to get outside without being threatened by three foes possibly.  Looks like its option B for now, which means Eban is going into reach mode.  My intent in this:  Eban will conjure up his ability to call forth a weapon.  It will be a reach weapon, probably a Glaive and stand there ready to deal with anything he can.  This will use up his standard action, but he's then armed and ready to defend any AoO's that come his way.

Is this a valid action with the setup you have?  I am not sure what the real outline is, but my intention is to protect Bayar until he can stand back up.  If that's not possible, then Eban is attacking the dog to keep it from tripping Bayar.  Let me know which action to post up so I can roll accordingly.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2013)

Pretty close. In front of Bayar (first square) is a fallen gnoll (second square). The other two are behind the fallen gnoll (third square). So they can be thought of as 2 squares or 10 feet from Eban. With a reach weapon Eban would not reach the gnolls but could engage them if they stepped up to attack Bayar. 

There is also a dog technically in the square to the left of Bayar but, as you said, sort of occupying the same spot as the fighter.

That been said Bayar should be able to get up next Round before the gnoll's can act.

Hope that that helps.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2013)

AXEL said:
			
		

> Full defensive as a standard action (+4 AC). Should offset the being prone penalty.
> Stand as a move action (provokes from the dog, based on the relative positions of creatures in the OOC threat).
> 
> AC: 20 -4 (prone) + 4 (full defensive) = 20 (24 after Bayar's turn)
> ...




9 Damage is correct. Sukri's intervention killed the dog that brought Bayar down which had already had its attack. Had it been the other dog, Bayar would still have suffered both wounds, and still been facing two dogs. 

Looking back over the combat, I noticed that the dog which wounded Bayar in Round 1 should also have tripped him. It was only when I re-read the rules for tripping that I realised that a second roll was not necessary. I don't know which god Bayar favours, but an offering might be in order should he survive 

It has been a interesting combat I think - a few simple actions having significantly changed outcomes to the character's advantage.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2013)

[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] - A quick question. Does "Seizing an opportunity he rolled backwards" mean you want Bayar to move back a square (and into the house) or is it just 'descriptive', with Bayar holding his position in the doorway. 

Both options are OK. 

Moving back would mean surrendering the doorway. It would also mean that any dog or gnoll moving into that space would be threatened by Sukri and Eban (assuming that they do not choose to move elsewhere).

thotd


----------



## Axel (Feb 4, 2013)

doghead said:


> A quick question. Does "Seizing an opportunity he rolled backwards" mean you want Bayar to move back a square (and into the house) or is it just 'descriptive', with Bayar holding his position in the doorway.
> 
> Both options are OK.
> 
> ...




Is just descriptive.  No movement is intended.  I try and be explicit in the ooc bit underneath as to exactly what my character is doing in a game mechanic sense.  If it's not written there, the PC is not doing it.

Trip (and pretty much all the other "Combat Maneuvers" in PF are brutal.  If you can't make the AoO, or you miss it, then you're basically buggered.  Getting a free trip attempt on successful melee attack is very powerful.  Quoting from the PRD on Paizo's website, you still need a trip roll after a successful attack:



> *Trip (Ex) *A creature with the trip special attack  can attempt to trip its opponent as a free action without provoking an  attack of opportunity if it hits with the specified attack. If the  attempt fails, the creature is not tripped in return.
> 
> _Format_: trip (bite); _Location_: individual attacks.





In effect, you get a free combat maneuver "Trip" after a hit.  You still make a second roll (vs the target's CMD) to actually knock them down.  Bayar's CMD (16) is significantly less than his AC (normally 20), which is an obvious weak point to target.  His best defence is landing the AoO, which I have to say he's reasonably good at.  Worst of all, there's SFA you can do about your CMD...

The whole series of "Improved XXX" are powerful feats.  They stop maneuvers provoking and give you +2 to execute them.  Rest assured I'll be picking up at least one if Bayar lives long enough.


----------



## doghead (Feb 4, 2013)

[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] - Re movement, I thought that your intention was for Bayar to remain where he was, but just wanted to check.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 7, 2013)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - Yes, there are still gnolls about, four of them still breathing.
  [MENTION=83982]Electric Wizard[/MENTION] - assuming the intention is to kill the gnoll, then this might be your best course of action:



			
				Parthfinder SRD said:
			
		

> Coup de Grace
> 
> As a full-round action, you can use a melee weapon to deliver a coup de grace (pronounced "coo day grahs") to a helpless opponent. You can also use a bow or crossbow, provided you are adjacent to the target.
> 
> ...




Closing with the sleeping gnolls requires a move action, so choosing the Coup de Grace option would mean it wouldn't happen until Round 6. The Move and Attack option is doable in Round 5, but an attack would wake the gnoll if it survived.

Before doing either, however, Sukri has to get past both Bayar in the doorway, and the surviving dog. You can move through a square occupied by a friendly character, unless you are charging. You can't move through a square occupied by an opponent unless the opponent is helpless. However, a trained character can attempt to use Acrobatics to move through a square occupied by an opponent (Acrobatics check vs DC 20). Sukri, IIRC, has some ability in Acrobatics.

thotd


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I will probably do that for the next round. But right now, I am going after the dog that is still attacking Bayar.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2013)

Singing and loosing an arrow simultaneously, Jan takes aim at a gnoll.

1d20+2=16, 1d6=2


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 8, 2013)

So, since Sukri goes first, does this mean Eban is inside to side of the doorway, Bayar in the doorway, and there are two gnolls slumbering on the ground outside?  Does Eban spot anything else?  (He has not been told there are more, as he's only aware of the ones at front of house)


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2013)

First things first, apologies for the delay in getting the last rounded updated. I haven't been able to make the time needed. 

This is probably going to be the case for the next few days as well. 



Scott DeWar said:


> Singing and loosing an arrow simultaneously, Jan takes aim at a gnoll.
> 
> 1d20+2=16, 1d6=2




You realise that this will wake the gnoll, if it does not kill it? Just wanted to check first.



Fangor the Fierce said:


> So, since Sukri goes first, does this mean Eban is inside to side of the doorway, Bayar in the doorway, and there are two gnolls slumbering on the ground outside?  Does Eban spot anything else?  (He has not been told there are more, as he's only aware of the ones at front of house)




Yes. Eban is inside behind Bayars left shoulder. Sukri will slip past Bayar and engage the dog in front of the fighter. The two gnolls a five feet in front of Bayar and Sukri.

Eban cannot see any other gnolls outside the house (apart from the dead one).

thotd

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2013)

I was under the idea that this: @_*Scott DeWar*_  - Yes, there are still gnolls about, four of them still breathing.

meant live and moving within view, not asleep and presumed dead.


----------



## Axel (Feb 11, 2013)

Quick query, I hope...  Are we posting for round 6 now, or still trying to tidy up round 5?


----------



## doghead (Feb 11, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I was under the idea that this: @_*Scott DeWar*_  - Yes, there are still gnolls about, four of them still breathing.
> 
> meant live and moving within view, not asleep and presumed dead.




Correct as amended.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 11, 2013)

Axel said:


> Quick query, I hope...  Are we posting for round 6 now, or still trying to tidy up round 5?




As of now, posting for Round 6.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 19, 2013)

Not sure who was waiting for who, so I thought I would push on with what I had. The things that did happen, however, kind of changed everything anyway, so the Round is still open.

From the OOC Round 6 summary: 







> Libros, Jan and Sukri all have their full actions available to them. Eban has a standard action remaining. Jan and Libros are upstairs. It would take a full move action to get to then ground floor. Bayar and Sukri are at the front door. Eban is beside the gnolls. I held off on his attack in case Eban wanted to use it to get out of the firing line. Dropping prone would give him full concealment. Of course he can still attack, but it would leave him exposed next round.






			
				Axel said:
			
		

> Nuts, no dice rolls. Can't access Invisible Castle on this network. So, the descriptive aspect is poorer. My apologies.




No need to apologise. You gave me all the numbers I needed to make the rolls. Cheers.

You don't have to link to dice rolls. You can use your own dice if you wish.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 19, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Re: glint of steel
> 
> Is that enough to cast ear piercing scream at?




If Jan had readied the action, I would say 'Sure. Done.'

As Jan hasn't, I say "Roll the dice - Reflex check vs DC10 to react in time." If you are successful, so is the spell. I  have already rolled the gnoll's Fort Save. It failed. 

thotd


----------



## Axel (Feb 20, 2013)

All these partially complete rounds are beginning to confuse me some.  I'll hold off a day for the laggards to catch up for this round.  Still, it is feasible (or possible) that anyone that doesn't post an action within 3-4 days gets NPC'd for the round?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2013)

doghead said:


> If Jan had readied the action, I would say 'Sure. Done.'
> 
> As Jan hasn't, I say "Roll the dice - Reflex check vs DC10 to react in time." If you are successful, so is the spell. I  have already rolled the gnoll's Fort Save. It failed.
> 
> thotd




pfffft. rolled a nat 1

1d20+4=5


----------



## doghead (Feb 20, 2013)

Axel said:


> All these partially complete rounds are beginning to confuse me some.  I'll hold off a day for the laggards to catch up for this round.  Still, it is feasible (or possible) that anyone that doesn't post an action within 3-4 days gets NPC'd for the round?




The posting of Round summaries has been a bit slow at my end of late. I apologies for that and will work on upping the rate.

I agree that posting partially completed rounds is not ideal. However, in this case it is not so much about players not posting, as events changing making players posted actions either impossible (ie: Sukri) or dangerous (ie: Eban). This one is a bit of a rock and a hard place - giving people time to modify their PC's actions kills the momentum and can make events seem more fragmented.

I can't really see an ideal way out of this other than doing what we are doing. However, I am going to start trying to push the pacing of the game a little. 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 21, 2013)

doghead said:


> I can't really see an ideal way out of this other than doing what we are doing. However, I am going to start trying to push the pacing of the game a little.




Which means, once a Round is posted (complete or not) you are free to post your actions for the next Round.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Feb 21, 2013)

Understood.  It's not the pacing that worries me (we all have to fight the 12HD real life monster from time to time) - that's just fine.  Partially complete actions and rounds make it difficult to judge what to do "in the future", where I'm trying to play out actions in advance of those that haven't been fully completed yet.  Totally get where you're coming from though.  Rock 'n' hard place?  Yep...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2013)

I need to be more diligent in making full posts.


----------



## doghead (Feb 22, 2013)

I recently joined a game. I have been making a conscious effort to write posts that move the game along. I sometimes need to think about it.

Axel has the knack of it - his posts can be like size ten hobnail kicks to the arse.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Feb 22, 2013)

doghead said:


> I recently joined a game. I have been making a conscious effort to write posts that move the game along. I sometimes need to think about it.
> 
> Axel has the knack of it - his posts can be like size ten hobnail kicks to the arse.
> 
> thotd




Thanks for damning me with faint praise...  I sadly have difficulty separating the way I communicate at work with PbP posts at times.  I need an email signature that says "Special Negotiator for Morons".  Not that I think anyone is a moron...I just have "the knack" as my boss continues to feed me crap jobs...


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2013)

Round 7 is posted and done.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2013)

lingering performance is now in effect. lasts for 3 rounds.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 24, 2013)

ok, back now.  I checked this every now and then and saw no updates for a week, so decided to check it a week later.  Apparently, everyone decided to post during that time...  Eban is set to heal Bayar and use him as his own shield.  Things look to be getting interesting now.  I say we charge the direction of the attacker, as he can't take us all down!


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2013)

[MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] - Welcome back. I hope that your wife is doing well. Tell her that some person that you have never met wishes her all the best.

Round 8 will be up in a minute. A couple of notes. 
1. Gnoll 4 really flubbed his stealth, so all the PCs got to see him at the edge of the clearing.
2. Jan wasn't able to reach Eban, so I had him cast the heal on Sukri.
3. Eban getting up from prone should have been a full move action, but as Bayar wasn't moving very fast, and Eban could scramble to catch up, I allowed the Oracle to say right behind the fighter.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2013)

doghead said:


> @_*Fangor the Fierce*_  - Welcome back. I hope that your wife is doing well. Tell her that some person that you have never met wishes her all the best.
> 
> Round 8 will be up in a minute. A couple of notes.
> 1. Gnoll 4 really flubbed his stealth, so all the PCs got to see him at the edge of the clearing.
> ...




I have been called on this before, but, the d20PRD says

Standing up from a prone position requires a move action and provokes attacks of opportunity.


----------



## doghead (Feb 25, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have been called on this before, but, the d20PRD says
> 
> Standing up from a prone position requires a move action and provokes attacks of opportunity.




Exactly. By _full_ I meant that, as I read it, you can stand up as a move action, but can't then move as part of the same action. I only mentioned it because I allowed Eban to follow Bayar (ie move) after standing. That been said, I can't see anyone calling me one it, so the comment was probably superfluous. Good catch thou.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2013)

I was confused by the use of full action meaning a full round action


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I was confused by the use of full action meaning a full round action




When I wrote it I had a feeling that the wording could be confusing.

I'd don't have any propblem with you asking "Hey whats up with this!". Sometimes I a reason for doing things. Sometimes its just a mistake on my part. I'd like to say its more often the former than the latter ...

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, I am no literary masterpiece artist, So I have no room to talk.


----------



## doghead (Feb 27, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Jan moves to try and keep up, then redirects his lights to where he sees a glint of reflected light off steel.




Yup. Got that. But it wouldn't have occurred in time to help Bayar and Eban. 

*@* *Everyone* - I was this >< close to saving another gnoll. If Sukri hadn't been able to intecept the gnoll, then we would have moved to a chase sequence. In the darkness, I think the gnoll with its low light vision would have stood a good chance of getting away.

Its now pretty much check mate for the gnoll so we will wind up the Combat encounter. If you want to kill the gnoll you can. He will defend himself, but he can't stop you.

Well done. What now?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2013)

lute the bodies?


----------



## Axel (Feb 27, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> lute the bodies?




Speak for yourself - Bayar plans on looting instead.  Blood Bards and their lutes...  

Returning briefly to seriousness:  Bayar would like to take the disabled Gnoll captive.  Two tongues are better than one, and let you kill one in front of the other as a 'demonstration' as well.  Any objections before I write up an IC post doing (trying to do) so?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 27, 2013)

This was something I brought up in front of the gaming group I frequented and they stated that actions like that are evil, no matter how they are done.  Killing a helpless being - evil.  My alignment had to be changed - so it all depends on how you want to play the character, but know that it may impact the rest of us as well...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2013)

A coup-de-gras is killing a helpless being, yet it is considered merciful. IMHO.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2013)

Axel said:


> Speak for yourself - Bayar plans on looting instead.  Bloody Bards and their lutes...




you are just jelous because Jan stole Amanda Lynn from Bayar.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 27, 2013)

Bayar doesn't have to kill the other one, just put a severe strain on the life force of the gnoll.  ie - beat it to within an inch of its life.  Although, is that more evil than outright killing it?  Letting it live with the pain, but alive versus killing it and being done with it...


----------



## Axel (Feb 27, 2013)

Quick historical note:  A coup de grace was considered an honourable and merciful way of despatching a mortally wounded enemy (bearing in mind most bad wounds could easily turn septic).  It was only done to those that you respected.  Common soldiers were normally left to bleed out on the ground/die of sepsis, as were those enemies you did not respect.

Using a CdG against a sleeping creature is not a merciful act - it's murder.  Probably justifiable as self defence (in a medieval court - not a modern one!) under our circumstances.  Not that anyone's going to find out, right?    Sorry, slipped into character for a minute...

Re: beating, killing and torturing...
Am not convinced that it is "evil" per se.  Not good, certainly, but not convinced it is an evil act unless your character enjoys it, I guess.  Paladins and those that hold themselves to a high moral ideal (some clerics, for example) should be the only ones avoiding it outright.  Such interrogations were pretty standard in the European Middle Ages.  

Now, there was no alignment box on doghead's character sheet which I was hoping would mean he doesn't want to straitjacket any of us into playing a certain way (personally I am not a fan of the D&D/PF alignment system).  Still, if I had to put an alignment to Bayar he'd be LN, probably hovering near the boundary of LE (certainly closer to it than the LG or NN boundary).  He's capable and unsqueamish enough to deal with beatings et al by himself (hell, officially he's the Chancellor's standover man...) while the rest of the party sits outside with some tea and crumpets.  And listen to Jan play the lute to drown out the noise.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, missed out on a lot of OOC chat.

Seems everyone's set on taking one more prisoner. Sukri's morality is quite flexible, especially when it involves creatures that try to kill him. He would eagerly assist Bayar in an interrogation, maybe more with the "sense motive" side of things than the "intimidation", though.


----------



## doghead (Feb 28, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> A coup-de-gras is killing a helpless being, yet it is considered merciful. IMHO.




I suspect that the gnoll might have a different opinion. However I agree that the medieval notions of right and wrong were quite different from current notions. We wouldn't accept torturing people for confessions acceptable, nor many of the methods of punishment.

I don't require players to select an alignment for their PC's. They can if they wish. Alignment can be a useful role-play prop, a source of internal conflict for the character. For characters in service of a deity (divine spell casters) there is an implied alignment - behaviour outside of it will have consequences. But I don't see alignment as a straight-jacket preventing certain behaviours.  

My real problem with alignment is not so much with the the Good side of the spectrum, but the Evil side. I don't like the simplistic Orc = Evil notion. I don't like to straight jacket whole races, nor do I like the common assumption that because its an evil race, killing it is good. Life is not that black and white.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2013)

Tea and crumpets sounds good. Killing a sleeping gnoll that moments ago was hell bent on killing me and probably eating me would be ok to Jan.


----------



## doghead (Mar 3, 2013)

A quick pop puzzle before I call it a night.

"A gnoll in the bush is worth two in hand, assuming a little facility with healing."

I will explain. But prizes if you can guess what I mean.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2013)

A gnoll ripe for interrogation  on hand  in an available place for interrogation is better then trying to hunt and revive two others


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 5, 2013)

doghead said:


> A quick pop puzzle before I call it a night.
> 
> "A gnoll in the bush is worth two in hand, assuming a little facility with healing."
> 
> ...




The gnolls we captured are worth the same as the gnoll that has now escaped into the wild... and yes, they are now stabilized and available to interrogate, barter, exchange, etc...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2013)

Woulda been nice to have three.


----------



## doghead (Mar 6, 2013)

The poor old brain is really struggling today. Hopefully this makes sense.

I'm thinking that rather than do a full inventory, you can 'find ' items you want in among the gear items up to a value of 400 gp. Residual value you can take as coin. If you want something from the stuff described above, it comes out of your 400 gp. Stuff chosen should be sympathetic to the equipment described. Let me know what you wish to take. 

So, what now? 

The rest of the night will pass quietly, so feel free to move on to the new day if you so wish. The two captive gnolls are stable, but unconscious.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2013)

I would like to recommend 5 potions of healing, one for each of us .. .. .. should we encounter something along the way. there are 5 of us, right?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2013)

[MENTION=30034]ghostcat[/MENTION], how's this for an avatar?


----------



## Axel (Mar 6, 2013)

PF healing potions are worth ~25gp each I thought.  That leaves plenty else.

Bayar's preferred loot list:
Composite short bow (woo!)  130gp

The rest of their equipment is inferior to what he already has.  We could always reason-out that the general gear 'acquired' can be resold "off-stage" for ~400gp less what we keep.


----------



## doghead (Mar 6, 2013)

The gnolls' gear was a varied collection of stuff from various places. These gnolls were equipped a little better than an 'normal' gnoll party. So if you want to find a masterwork throwing axe from the Sea Kingdom's of Rasj or a couple of cold iron arrows in among their stuff you can. Perhaps a potion of pass without trace or endure elements. 

Potions of CLW are 50 gp each (as are all 1st level spell potions). Max one potion of CLW each.

You can choose what you want within reason. Feel free to be creative. I'll let you know if I have any concerns about a choice.



			
				Axel said:
			
		

> the general gear 'acquired' can be resold "off-stage" for ~400gp less what we keep.




Exactly.

thotd


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 6, 2013)

Since I don't really have a ranged weapon, I'd like to grab a composite short bow. And I guess a cure light wounds potion.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 7, 2013)

So its roughly 80 gp per person to spend on items they would like...  Or pool resources to get something bigger.  I won't take the CLW potion, as I have other character building actions that should take care of that need.  I won't take any weapons either, so that only leaves mundane things, which I would easily hand over to the group to use the funds as needed.  Simply put, you can leave Eban out of the bartering for now, and you all get 100gp to gear up.  I can't think of anything to take right now, so take what you guys want.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2013)

We might also just divvy up equally amongst us as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2013)

how many of us are there? I count 5 in the Rg.


----------



## doghead (Mar 7, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> So its roughly 80 gp per person to spend on items they would like...




400 gp per character. 

Poor wording on my part. Apologies.


  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] 5 indeed

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 8, 2013)

whoa!  400gp PER person? That changes things then...


----------



## Axel (Mar 10, 2013)

Not greatly...  If you forgot to buy (or couldn't afford) basic equipment, maybe it would be handy.  Or if you need a better ranged weapon (or Bayar's convinced any other character on the worth of a shield) it is useful.  Otherwise, it's just a big bucket o'cash to go out and buy MW armour with.


----------



## doghead (Mar 10, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> As everyone prepares their "Kit", Jan focuses his magically attuned eye on every one and every thing that was gathered from the gnolls and the house. He turns down taking any of the bows as he finds them a bit too taunt to his liking.




Magically attuned eye? Detect Magic? Sorry, but tired so probably being a bit dense. The only magical item in the gnolls gear is any magical items (potions, ect) you choose for the characters. 

Not going to worry about fatigue. Your characters do, however, have two unconscious gnolls. Bringing them back to consciousness won't be too hard. But they won't be moving very fast in their current condition. Conscious characters with negative hit point totals are treated as disabled characters, so effectively half move, so say about 11-12 hours back to the village. There is always the hill fort about half way there. Pushing disabled characters hard will run the risk of killing them. Of course, get them back above 0 hp, and they can move fine.

Thats about all I can think of for now. Lets say dawn was at about 5 AM, and we will make the time now 5:30.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2013)

I recommend moving them to the city at above 0 hp, at normal speed.


----------



## Axel (Mar 10, 2013)

The problem with bringing them to >0HP is basically one we've already experienced.  They're not guaranteed to be cooperative in moving - though swords and spears help they're almost certain to runoff at the first opportunity.  Anything that stops them running off also interferes with their ability to move as we need them to.  I'd also add that bringing them to >0HP means using healing magic that, in all honesty, is better kept for party use than monsters (completely meta, since Bayar knows <0 about "magic-").

I'm in favour of just carrying the ugly mutts and being tired when we arrive.  We had two full days, according to the Wagon Boss.  No harm in arriving late on Day 2.  Any sign of trouble and we can just dump them like a sack of potatoes.

doghead - I think Jan's Detect Magic spell is just a fluffy way of opening the door for picking a potion.  For one, Bayar would like a healing potion to go with his shiny new (albeit bloodstained) bow.  He just hasn't the foggiest idea what they look like unless someone tells him "This is a healing potion.".


----------



## Axel (Mar 10, 2013)

Retarded computer...triple post!  Ugh...


----------



## Axel (Mar 10, 2013)

Retarded computer...triple post!  Ugh...


----------



## doghead (Mar 11, 2013)

Axel said:


> doghead - I think Jan's Detect Magic spell is just a fluffy way of opening the door for picking a potion.  For one, Bayar would like a healing potion to go with his shiny new (albeit bloodstained) bow.  He just hasn't the foggiest idea what they look like unless someone tells him "This is a healing potion.".




If you want a heal potion for your character, have one. I haven't drawn up a list of equipment for the gnolls, they just _happen_ to have what you want. Satisfaction guaranteed. Nice huh?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, look! i see dead people, er i see potions!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 11, 2013)

Can Eban opt to give his 400 GC allowance to the Bard for the finding of a Cure Light Wounds wand?  If not, then can we find one with reduced charges for a reduced cost?  Such as 375 GC for 1/2 the charges?  Might as well ask!


----------



## doghead (Mar 12, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Can Eban opt to give his 400 GC allowance to the Bard for the finding of a Cure Light Wounds wand?  If not, then can we find one with reduced charges for a reduced cost?  Such as 375 GC for 1/2 the charges?  Might as well ask!




How about 375 gp for a Wand of CLW with 5d6 charges?

thotd


----------



## Axel (Mar 12, 2013)

doghead said:


> If you want a heal potion for your character, have one. I haven't drawn up a list of equipment for the gnolls, they just _happen_ to have what you want. Satisfaction guaranteed. Nice huh?
> 
> thotd




Very.  I may unashamedly plagiarise this system of loot distribution for my own campaign.  Sick of people whining "But I use a warhammer, not an axe..."

Also, of course I want a potion of CLW.  What self-respecting level 1 fighter's player wouldn't?!


----------



## doghead (Mar 12, 2013)

Axel said:


> Very.  I may unashamedly plagiarise this system of loot distribution for my own campaign.  Sick of people whining "But I use a warhammer, not an axe..."




Please do. I would be interested to hear how it goes.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2013)

I shall tale 2 scrolls of cure light cl 1 instead of a potion, if possible. if not 1, because one of the gnolls was a shaman apprentice who at least was able to cast cure light[?] [read: NPC Adept 1]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 12, 2013)

doghead said:


> How about 375 gp for a Wand of CLW with 5d6 charges?
> 
> thotd




Not sure about those odds.  375 for a chance at 6-30 charges... even going with average, that's 18 charges for 375gold.  If the others are ok with the odds, I will spend Ebans' funds for this 'find'.

Also - I think I should have left the Sense Motive rolls to the GM.


----------



## doghead (Mar 13, 2013)

OK. 1 scroll. I want to keep the healing stuff manageable, hence the 1 potion each limit. With the wand request, well 'say no or roll the dice'. Of course, the up side of having all this healing is I can throw bigger and badder monsters at you now. 
.
.  [MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] - Yeap. I roll the Sense Motive checks. If you have rolled, I just ignore the result  I also tend to give some weight to the time spent interacting with the 'target', and the nature of the conversation.
.
.  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - You might want to check out this if you haven't already. You rated an mention. http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?335173-Interest-Check-3-5-Eberron-Shipwrecked-Campaign

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you doghead - I have posted to and subscribed to that thread.


----------



## Axel (Mar 13, 2013)

Right, character sheet updated with new stuff.  Am puzzled by the latest plot development - is it turning into a bad soap apera?  Or is a cunning twist nobody (well, me at least) saw coming?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2013)

I never expected this either


----------



## doghead (Mar 13, 2013)

Axel said:


> ...is it turning into a bad soap opera?




Probably. I'll try and get an IC post up soon. Going to be a little busy for the next few days.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Mar 14, 2013)

OK. A little meta-conversation while the birds welcome in the morning. Insomnia, its great for PbP, maybe not so good for judgement. Apologies for busting down the fourth wall.  

This first adventure was only ever meant to be a short introduction to give you time to shakedown the characters and get a feel for working together and me an excuse to level the characters up. There was/is a bit of a dungeon crawl in the original adventure, but I figured that we would pass on that and move on. The next part was going to take the characters to the capitol city, and the Netherworld.

You were never intended to find Henri in the module. Originally he was supposed to make his appearance,  eating grin and all, when you got back to the village. Only Walter (a spur of the moment addition) threw everything for a loop. After he set off to get help, I realised that Henri had the means to be back at his house shortly after dawn. Which sparked Axel's soap opera comment, which made me laugh.

That been said, I am happy to take the adventure where ever you want it to go. I have no great story arc waiting to be revealed, just some ideas I was planning to weave together into something or another. If you would rather stay in the mountains and deal with the gnolls, or investigate who sold out Henri and how much they know, or even bust some dungeon. It's up to you.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2013)

hmmmm dungeon crawl, eh?


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm down for some dungeon crawling!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 15, 2013)

Dungeon crawling - my kinda environment.  Although, having access to some merchants, services would also help, as we are out the sticks right now.


----------



## doghead (Mar 15, 2013)

So it looks like three favouring some more traditional Dungeon bashing.

There are a couple of ways to do this.

1. Play on from here: There is one last gnoll unaccounted for. Following up on this would lead to some dungeony/wildernessy/investigativy activities.

2. Return and reset: Return to the city and the Chancellor. From there I will work out something to keep you busy, and away from daylight.

As for equipment, you do have 400 gp of merchant services in the gnoll equipment looted. If there is other stuff you want, let me know what it is, and I'll let you know how it can happen.

If you *do not* favour a more dungeony style of game, let me know now.

Regardless of where we go from here, the characters will level up to second. However, deciding whats happening next before you level up might be advantageous.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Mar 15, 2013)

Am open to anything, storywise and gamewise.  How about we let it come out through the current IC chat?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2013)

[vent]I'm going NUTS! their using a FREAKING JACKHAMMER next to my window![/vent] whew, got that off my chest.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 16, 2013)

Not that in to dungeon crawling but not that anti either. So if the others want to do a bit of crawling, I'm game.


----------



## doghead (Mar 21, 2013)

I would like to try something like a skill challenge to find the camp.

The basic roll will be a Survival check with DC incorporating the fact that you have directions. One character will make this roll (Jan I think has the best Survival check at +5). Each roll will account for 20 minutes of time. Three successes are required. 

The others can 'bid' skills to assist, providing a +2 bonus for each successful assist. The default DC for an assist is [now 10]. Each character can provide one assist (for a total party bonus of +8) and each skill can only be represented once. Perception (spotting landmarks) is an obvious choice. Climb (climbing trees and rocks to get a better vantage point) could be another. Feel free to get creative. If you can explain how it helps, the character can use it. 

I'm thinking we will run it thus:

1. Sort out which character is doing what.
2. Make a bunch of rolls all at once.
3. Write up in the IC then carry on.

Feedback, suggestions, comments welcome.

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 21, 2013)

doghead said:


> I would like to try something like a skill challenge to find the camp.
> 
> The basic roll will be a Survival check with DC incorporating the fact that you have directions. One character will make this roll (Jan I think has the best Survival check at +5). Each roll will account for 20 minutes of time. Three successes are required.
> 
> ...




Sounds like this will work and could be fun; until we get lost 

Libros' best, applicable, skills are Knowledge (Geography, untrained) +4, or Perception +2.


----------



## doghead (Mar 21, 2013)

I am going to allow untrained Knowledge checks here even though the assist DC is greater than 10. 

...

Actually, I am going to make the Assist DC 10 so untrained skill checks are possible. I'll edit the above post to reflect. 

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2013)

i like the idea. I will post ic in a bit to reflect the survival tracking.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2013)

Awesome idea.  Bayar's contribution will be limited...what with an Int penalty and only 2 skill points/level anyway.  Take it as given that Intimidate is already used as an applicable skill?


----------



## doghead (Mar 21, 2013)

Axel said:


> Awesome idea.  Bayar's contribution will be limited...what with an Int penalty and only 2 skill points/level anyway.  Take it as given that Intimidate is already used as an applicable skill?




Intimidation may be a bit of a hard sell for assisting tracking. In an urban environment where there are people to question it might be of uses.  Of course if you run across some pixies or dryads you could give it a whirl. 

But, what about Bayar's other skill? I'm pretty sure his single other skill could be pitched as an an assist.

So, so far

Track check: Jan +5
Assist: 
1. Bayar - (Hint - One of Bayar's skills and its not Intimidate)
2. Eban -
3. Libros - Know Geography +4
4. Sukri - Perception +5

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2013)

so far : Jan at +5 is 15

also: I thought we killed more then two. I thought it was 4 plus 1 jackle


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 22, 2013)

Sukri's a city boy, but his perception (+5) might be helpful.


----------



## doghead (Mar 22, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> also: I thought we killed more then two. I thought it was 4 plus 1 jackle




Gnolls: two killed, two captured one escaped.
Hyenas: one killed, one escaped (wounded)

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 22, 2013)

Eabn too has Perception +5, and a Survival +1 (+3 to not get lost) from the Wayfinder he carries.  Other than those two, he has nothing much else of use, but plenty of ideas.  First is that fact that Henri has been to the location before, it appears.  I will write IC on what Eban is proposing, see if it flies.  He's got a chalkboard, and chalk.  Henri may not know the exact location, but he will note any easily identifiable land markers to make sure we are near the right track.  Like a stream, treelines, groves, etc that we can easily keep an eye out for to know if we strayed too far or are on the right path.

Second is that these Gnolls recently came from their camp and so the tracks are easily 6 in total.  5 Gnolls, 2 Hyenas one way, and possibly 1 Gnoll and a Hyena on the way back.  If they had more days to keep an eye on the house, then easier tracks to follow, as there would be more to assist in us finding them.  If the wounded Hyena had loyalty, it would have returned to the camp as well, and if bloodied, would possibly leave the trail a bit more easier to follow.  Assumptions, but anything to help won't hurt in being asked for.

The wounded Gnoll is severely wounded, and won't get far easily.  It can't run the whole way, otherwise it would collapse from the strain.


----------



## doghead (Mar 22, 2013)

[MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] - Getting Henri to sketch out a map of the area is a good idea. Add that to the benefit of having a Wayfinder, I'll make that an Automatic +2 Assist (no roll required).

You are also right about the significant likely hood of tracks. I'm allowing for that in the Perception check. 

So, looks like we have everyone's roll sorted. So, give me five rolls

*Primary:*
* Jan Survival +5 (1st Check: 15, 2nd Check: xx, 3rd Check: xx, 4th Check: xx, 5th Check: xx.)
*Assist*: 
* Bayar Prof Soldier +5 (1st Check: xx, 2nd Check: xx, 3rd Check: xx, 4th Check: xx, 5th Check: xx.) 
* Eban Chalk map and Wayfinder -- (Automatic success on assist Checks)
* Libros Know Geography +4 (1st Check: xx, 2nd Check: xx, 3rd Check: xx, 4th Check: xx, 5th Check: xx.)
* Sukri Perception +5 (1st Check: xx, 2nd Check: xx, 3rd Check: xx, 4th Check: xx, 5th Check: xx.)

Also, IIRC the gnoll that escaped (the same one that was first captured) wasn't wounded, but dropped by a spell. The Hyena was severely wounded. 

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2013)

Five aide another rolls for locating Gnoll camp. (1d20+4=13, 1d20+4=8, 1d20+4=11, 1d20+4=14, 1d20+4=18)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2013)

I thought there was blood found where the bound gnoll was?



doghead said:


> After pausing to catch their breath .. .. .. .. ..
> The captured gnoll is gone,_* leaving behind just a hacked up blood soaked  belt*_ and an open window at the back of the house. There is no sign of  it in the house nor clearing.


----------



## doghead (Mar 23, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I thought there was blood found where the bound gnoll was?




The gnoll cut through the belt, cutting himself in the process.

Oops. Perhaps I should have made you roll a check of some sort for that info.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Mar 23, 2013)

A note about Diplomacy.

I recently discovered Rich Burlew's reworked Diplomacy Check system. In short, it is not about getting others to like you, but _getting people to accept a deal [the character(s)] propose to them_. The difficulty is based on how they feel about the character, and the Risk/Reward ratio.

There is not much a character can do about the first part (although it is conceivable that a character could spend time working on a NPC to improve the relationship before moving to the offer. Another plus to the system). The second part is where the legwork comes in, and can really pay off. Which is what I really like about the system.

So far I have just been using this a vague background guide to running Diplomacy checks. Or more specifically, determining what happens after the check.

But from now I'm going to use this to handle Diplomacy checks. You now have the inside knowledge, role-play the hell out of it, and may all your negotiations be successful ones.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, I misunderstood how the skill check assists were going to work.  Thought each skill used in assist had to be different.  Heh...I can be dumbass at times.  Much easier now.    Was desperately trying to think of an application for Strength skills without an ACP...or how to use a Dex skill without moving into the ridiculous.

Check results:  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3988678/
15/18/13/20/20.  Good stuff...only one <10.  I think the trick with Invisible Castle is to subconsciously think you're rolling skill checks and not attack rolls...


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2013)

*Searching for Happiness*

The numbers are in. To get this moving, rolled for Jan. Only one failure, and Sukri's assist wouldn't be enough to push that result over the line into a success. So it takes 80 minutes for the characters to find the gnoll camp. I'll write up the IC thread asap.

Prim = Jan
A1 = Bayar
A2 = Eban
A3 = Sukri
A4 = Libros

# ...... Prim   A1   A2   A3   A4   Net
1st  20 min  15    15   20        13    21 Success
2nd  20 min  04    18   20        08    08 Failure
3rd  20 min  12    13   20        11    18 Success
4th  20 min  15    20   20        14    21 Success
5th  20 min  15    20   20        18    21 Success


*Re Rations:* Between Henri and the villagers, they have enough to contribute 2 days trail rations to _each_ of the the party.

You can start levelling up your characters now. Once you have:
1. Informed me of the changes,
2. Received the big tick of approval, and 
3. Updated your character sheet
then the new level is in effect.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2013)

*step 1 - informing of the changes*

Level 2 upgrade:
Bard 02
hp: 
10 skill points
* _*Appraise*_:           +6  [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3, Misc +0] * 
* _*Bluff*_:              +7  [ranks 1, Cha +3, class +3, Misc +0] *  
* _*Climb*_:              +1  [ranks 1, Str +0, class +0, Misc +0] * 
* _*Diplomacy*_:          +7  [ranks 1, Cha +3, class +3, Misc +0] * 
* _*Knowledge (Dungeon)*_:                       +8  [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] * 
* _*Knowledge (Engineering)*_: +8  [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] *
* _*Perception*_:         +6  [ranks 2, Wis +1, class +3, Misc +0] * 
* _*Perform: Wind*_: +8  [ranks 2, Cha +3, class +3, Misc +0]
* _*Perform: Singing*_:   +1  [ranks 2, Cha +3, class +3, trait +2] * 
* _*Stealth*_:            +7  [ranks 2, Dex +2, class +3, Misc +0] *

+1 bab
+1 ref
+1 will

added features: Versatile performance, well-versed, +1 1st level spell slot, +1 cantrip [ spark], +1  first level spell known [** up to a vote of the group!]

chord of shards - 
summon monster 1 - 
lessor confusion -


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2013)

so, group, which do you see as a better bard spell choice?

chord of shards
summon monster 1
lessor confusion


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2013)

First off, apologies for being more distracted than usual. My parents are visiting, which is great, but my father has hurt his back, which is not. 

I am also doing everything on an eye-pad just to see how it works. I prefer using my laptop at this stage.

New IC thread is up. I wanted to keep things moving, but if I have jumped the gun and overlooked anything that needs attention, let me know.

 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - with your skills, are those the additions or new totals? Additions is definitely preferred. I vote for Chord of Shards, because I have no idea what it does 

 [MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] - could you change the text colour of your character sheet in the RG to default. I couldn't see anything at first, then I realized it was written in white (have a look at it in the Reborn style to see what I mean).

@ *Everyone* - roll your level 2 HP twice, choose the best result.

@ *Everyone* - I really liked Jan's journal in the RG thread. It helped me get a idea of how the character (and by association the player) sees events and what they think is happening. If you have a bit of spare time and can write something for your character, that would be great.

@ *Everyone* - Reading through the RG thread, I realized that there is a fair bit of stuff in the backgrounds etc that I haven't really taken one board. If I get some time, I will need to sit down and get onto that.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2013)

*Level 2 upgrade - Step 1: informing of the changes*

Bard 02
hp: +8 x
10 skill points
* _*Appraise*_:           +6  [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3, Misc +0] * x
* _*Bluff*_:              +7  [ranks 1, Cha +3, class +3, Misc +0] *  x
* _*Climb*_:              +1  [ranks 1, Str +0, class +0, Misc +0] * x
* _*Diplomacy*_:          +7  [ranks 1, Cha +3, class +3, Misc +0] * x
* _*Knowledge (Dungeon)*_:                       +8  [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] * x
* _*Knowledge (Engineering)*_: +8  [ranks 1, Int +2, class +3, misc (1) +1] * x
* _*Perception*_:         +6  [ranks 2, Wis +1, class +3, Misc +0] * x
* _*Perform: Wind*_: +8  [ranks 2, Cha +3, class +3, Misc +0] * x
* _*Perform: Singing*_:   +1  [ranks 2, Cha +3, class +3, trait +2] * x
* _*Stealth*_:            +7  [ranks 2, Dex +2, class +3, Misc +0] * x

+1 bab x
+1 ref x
+1 will x

added features: Versatile performance, well-versed, +1 1st level spell slot, +1 cantrip [ spark], +1  first level spell known x

links to spell descriptions

summon monster 1
lessor confusion

hit points rolls [8 hp for level 2] x

1d8=4, 1d8=8

the numbers are after adding 1 skill point to each skill. the ones with 2 ranks were given 1 at first level.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Mar 25, 2013)

Alright! I love leveling up.

11 skill points:
+1 Appraise
+1 Bluff
(+2) Disable Device (+1 for half level)
+1 Knowledge (Dungeoneering)
+1 Linguistics
(+2) Perception (+1 for half level)
+1 Sense Motive
+1 Sleight of Hand
+1 Stealth
+1 Swim

Others stuff:
+Evasion
+Distracting Attack

Hit Points:
+7 (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3990950/)


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2013)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - Cheers. Once you have chose the spell and updated the RG, the new level is in effect.
 [MENTION=83982]Electric Wizard[/MENTION] - Happy. Once the RG is updated, the new level is in effect.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2013)

Chord of shards.

upgrade done to character sheet


----------



## Axel (Mar 26, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Chord of shards.
> 
> upgrade done to character sheet




Makes sense.  2d6 damage in a 15' cone is respectable for an E6 campaign, and pretty good for a first level spell in any case.  Never been enamoured of Summon Monster, even in PbP.  Lesser Confusion seems a waste of a Standard Action and a spell to boot.  Never even noticed that one before, to be honest.

Level up for Bayar:
Fighter 2
BAB +1
Fort save +1
Hit die:  1d10 = 4 + 1 (Con) + 1 (FC) = 6
Bravery:  +1 Will save vs fear
Bonus Feat:  [sblock=Gory Finish]
 By drawing upon wells of savagery, you can slay your foe in creative and horrifyingly gruesome manners, intimidating nearby foes.
*Prerequisites*: Dazzling Display, Weapon Focus.
*Benefit*: When you use the attack action, you can use a weapon with which you have Weapon Focus to make a single attack at your highest base attack bonus. If you reduce your target to negative hit points, you can spend a swift action to make an Intimidate check to demoralize all foes within 30 feet who could see your attack.[/sblock]
Skills points: 2 - 1 (Int) + 1 (racial) = 2  (Very jealous of folks getting 11 skill points...)
1 - Intimidate (duh...)
1 - Heal (cross-class, Wis)
Favoured class bonus:  +1 HP


----------



## doghead (Mar 26, 2013)

Axel said:


> Lesser Confusion seems a waste of a Standard Action and a spell to boot. Never even noticed that one before, to be honest.




I wasn't impressed either. My first thought was that the spell veered from useless (0-25% no effect) to overpowered (target proceed to attack their companions). I thikn some much better effects could be devised.



Axel said:


> Level up for Bayar: ...




Happy.



Axel said:


> Bonus Feat:  Gory Finish
> By drawing upon wells of savagery, you can slay your foe in creative and horrifyingly gruesome manners, intimidating nearby foes.




I sense a theme here.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2013)

A theme? I see nuttin. jus a big ol' fighter doin his thang.


----------



## Axel (Mar 26, 2013)

Heh...there's a few ways of looking at that...  Without trying to give away too much of Bayar's possible future character developments (since I don't bloody well know anyway), you could make the case that he's just a Big Dumb Fighter (sword and board variant) that I'm trying to make interesting.  (It's OK to call him stupid...he'll only hear you in the IC thread).  Also, after playing 3.5 variants for so many years I am sick to death of two-handed weapon fighters with power attack...(and Drizz't clones).  PF goes a long way to fixing that abusive feat, but it is still almost mandatory for melee characters.

Alternately, you could take a pop-psych course and see that he's a deeply unhappy man trapped into doing something he hates (despite being good at it), trying to pay a debt that will never be satisfied.  Given his job description includes violence, and he is the first to say he's good at killing stuff, he is...well...effective at killing stuff in a gory way.  It's a coping mechanism for stress, frustration and depression since he can't think his way out of the problem.  

Also, I've liked gory finish since I first saw it and have been itching for a good reason/backstory to use it (Bayar is the first Figher I've retained interest in for awhile).  Dazzling Display as a pre-req is a bit of a limp wristed fluff-job, so needed a bit of story-oomph.  I strongly considered taking Gory Finish at 1st level (along with weapon focus and dazzling display) but the "power gamer" in me said no and I ended up with power attack.  Sorry.


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2013)

Axel said:


> Heh...there's a few ways of looking at that...




I noticed the Intimidate elements specifically. Which, if he is trapped doing something he hates, then Intimidation is one way to avoid actual killing. So that kind of makes sense.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 27, 2013)

doghead said:


> @_*Fangor the Fierce*_ - could you change the text colour of your character sheet in the RG to default. I couldn't see anything at first, then I realized it was written in white (have a look at it in the Reborn style to see what I mean).thotd




Try now - not sure what the default is, but I was unable to see my text when I first created my thread, so I had to change the color to something else, which I chose white.  I think it's because I don't use the default pbp theme colors, I use the second option.  Should be working now though.

For Level UP:
1d8=1, 1d8=4
BAB +1
HP +6 (rolled 4, +1 CON, +1 FC)
+1 Will Save
Mystery Spell = Lead Blades
Gain One 0 Level Spell Known = Mending
One extra Level 1 Spell Cast per day
5 Skill Points = UMD +1, Perception +1, Heal +1, Sense Motive +1, Linguistics +1 (Learn to read lips - GNOLL)


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2013)

*Libros Level 2 Update*

Sorry this took so long. I think SWMBO must have doubled my insurance and is trying to work me to death.  Every time I sit down she finds another job for me to do. I haven't even managed to find time to do my Spanish homework yet.

Level 2 Updates

Class: Sorcerer(2)
HP = +9 = +6 (Level 2 Hitpoints (1d6=1, 1d6=6)) +2 (CON) +1 (FC)

BAB +1
Will Save +1

Skill Ranks: 14 = [2 (class) +4 (INT) +1 (Race:Human)] x 2 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)

Disable Device        
Knowledge (Arcana)    
Knowledge (Geography) 
Knowledge (Planes)   
Linguistics(Gnoll) 
Perception            
Spellcraft           

SPELLS
Spell Level:    0  1
Known Spells:   5  2
Spells per Day: -  5

New Spell:
Level 0:	Open/Close


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 28, 2013)

Update - Eban had not yet spent his 400gc on the finding of the gnoll equipment.  I wanted to see about a darkwood shield, but since he's the Metal Mystery Oracle, wood over metal doesn't sit well with me.  I guess that means its the cure light wounds wand for the bard that I will opt to spend the money on...

5d6=21

375 Gold spent for 21 charges on a CLW wand - and handing that over to the Bard for his use.
25 gold in reserve


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> For Level UP: ...




Happy.



ghostcat said:


> Level 2 Updates ...




I am assuming that you are just taking 2 skill ranks in each of the 7 skills listed? If so, Happy.

SWMBO?

thotd


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Update - Eban had not yet spent his 400gc on the finding of the gnoll equipment.  I wanted to see about a darkwood shield, but since he's the Metal Mystery Oracle, wood over metal doesn't sit well with me.  I guess that means its the cure light wounds wand for the bard that I will opt to spend the money on...



 [MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] - Sure. Out of curiosity, why hand it over to the bard? Actually, while I am thinking about it, why pay for it all yourself? I am happy for the wand to be paid out of a group contribution. 

This reminds me. Can everyone post a list of what they 'collected from the gnolls' and _how much their character retained as wealth_. *Hint. Hint.*

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 29, 2013)

doghead said:


> I am assuming that you are just taking 2 skill ranks in each of the 7 skills listed? If so, Happy.
> 
> SWMBO?
> 
> thotd




No. This is the Level 2 skill allocation. It works out as 2 Ranks in all skills except:

* Profession (Librarian) +1 (Level 1 Skill Allocation)
* Knowledge (Geography) +1 (Level 2 Skill Allocation)

She Who Must Be Obeyed. Obviously a British thing that hasn't made it over the Atlantic.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 29, 2013)

I figure the bard would make better use of it since I think Eban will be more in combat and rely on his own healing to heal himself.  Dropping weapon, grabbing wand, using wand - actions better spent on hitting foes.  He's more of a combatant type Oracle, with his Mystery being Metal.  

Plus, the bard asked for a wand, lol - and I don't have much use for the other items.  Maybe a steel shield...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2013)

I think a group contribution is a good idea!

1 scroll of cure light was found, taking the rest as coin [375 - wand share], but will contribute a fair share of the wand's cost.


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> No. This is the Level 2 skill allocation. It works out as 2 Ranks in all skills except:
> 
> * Profession (Librarian) +1 (Level 1 Skill Allocation)
> * Knowledge (Geography) +1 (Level 2 Skill Allocation)




OK. I'm probably just being dense but you listed skill ranks as: 



ghostcat said:


> Skill Ranks: 14 = [2 (class) +4 (INT) +1 (Race:Human)] x 2 (LvL)




Followed up by 7 skills. So two ranks in each I thought. Profession (Librarian) was not listed in the original post which is what threw me.



ghostcat said:


> She Who Must Be Obeyed. Obviously a British thing that hasn't made it over the Atlantic.



 Ah yes. Her In Doors. Silly me.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Mar 30, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I think a group contribution is a good idea!




Seconded. Make it so.
.
  [MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] - For your outstanding generosity in the face of ... well, adventure, I offer you a small wooden shield that turns out to be a fine, indeed masterwork, light metal shield once the dirty tattered hide cover has been pulled off. All for the amazingly low price of on IC post and 25 gp.
.
@ *Everyone* - My attempt at loading up a map to the Campaign Manager was singularly unsuccessful. Couldn't get the file small enough. I am sure that there is a way of doing it with the software I have, or alternatively I could get the right software. But unfortunately that will have to wait until I have the time and/or data allowance to make it so. 

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks, I have posted accordingly.  Also, nice inclusion of his dual cursed theme, as that seems appropriate on what happens to him in situations like this.  It will be interesting to see what else transpires from his theme.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2013)

I am sorry If I seem a bit reclusive lately. i am presently being hunted   by the secret service for voicing my objection of the present POTUS,   for his claims of citizenship are falsified. Our numbers were few but   now half of us are captured and places in 'service camps' where they  will  work prison labor until they are 'expired'. I mus go now. They  will be able  to track me soon!

The Resistance!


----------



## Axel (Apr 2, 2013)

Dude...hard to tell if you're taking the piss or not??  I've been on silent running owing to family crap associated with Easter.  For some reason my parents think they're entitled to see their grandson every now and then...  Not half as bad as in-laws expecting the same thing, bunch of ingorant rednecks the lot of 'em...

In terms of earlier questions - happy to go shares in a wand of CLW.  Bayar took a composite short bow (+1 strength) and a potion of CLW.  I worked out what it was worth earlier and have written the residual gold on his character sheet (for some reason I find people in PbP update their character sheet far less than proper pens 'n' paper games).  Limited time at the moment so haven't looked it up.  Happy to contribute all the remainder.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2013)

pay no attention to the date being Apryal phurst!


----------



## Axel (Apr 2, 2013)

This is why April Fool's jokes via teh webs should be outlawed by the internet police.  I tried a copy/paste job, unsure if it will work:
----------
Today, 12:36 AM#382*Scott DeWar*

                View Profile            
                View Forum Posts            
                Private Message            
                View Blog Entries            
                View Articles            
                Add as Contact            
                Send Email            
                View Activity            






                Registered User            
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Join Date Feb 2007Location Miscatonic U. professor of supernatural studies-Emeritus [Nolensville, Tenn.]Posts 15,961
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I am sorry If I seem a bit reclusive lately. i am presently being hunted   by the secret service for voicing my objection of the present POTUS,   for his claims of citizenship are falsified. Our numbers were few but   now half of us are captured and places in 'service camps' where they  will  work prison labor until they are 'expired'. I mus go now. They  will be able  to track me soon!

The Resistance!​




---------------------

Today is April 2.  Not only was the post on the wrong day, but its a good 12 hours after the self-imposed deadline (according to my GMT+8 timezone anyway)!  Got a snicker out of me at least though.  If you were serious I was going to use it as an excellent example of why US citizens should restrict the sale of guns some...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2013)

Axel, I am sorry you were offended. It was 1136 am here in central USA.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 2, 2013)

Well played, Scott. I did a double take when I read your post!


----------



## Axel (Apr 3, 2013)

Indeed, well played sir.  I thought I was through the April Fool's day maze for another year.  While driving through the US about 5 years ago I learned not to assume people were joking when they said "silly" things and voiced "crazy" ideas.  Nobody likes it when you laugh at their sincere opinion on the assumption it was a joke.  No offence taken at my end, so no need to apologise for anything.  

My earlier reply comes across as whiny and pathetic on re-reading.  It was intended to be firmly tongue-in-cheek, adopting the typical Australian attitude of "let's ban everything slightly different..." (recent newspaper headlines have focused on banning people from being drunk in pubs and bars????!).  I should've remembered that my sense of humour doesn't travel well...bugger.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2013)

Axel said:


> My earlier reply comes across as whiny and pathetic on re-reading.  It was intended to be firmly tongue-in-cheek, adopting the typical Australian attitude of "let's ban everything slightly different..." (recent newspaper headlines have focused on banning people from being drunk in pubs and bars????!).  I should've remembered that my sense of humour doesn't travel well...bugger.




Re text in red .. .. .. ..



*WHAT?!? *​ 

THAT  IS PLAIN LUDICROUS! Why else go to a pub or bar?    

Oh, and thanks for the accolades guys!


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 3, 2013)

Sounds to me like one of the "perfectly good ideas" that comes out of the UK parliament.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2013)

*shakes head in disbelief. * That is as bad as NYC outlawing high carb items, which it turns out to include coffee w/ sugar  or alcohol.

addm
I just read that and I will add the clarification of coffee w/ sugar by it self as a separate entity from alcohol.

addm 2
hmm, Irish coffee will fall in that categoy, won't it?


----------



## Axel (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes, Irish coffee would fall in that category.  It is a little sad when people lack self control to a degree where the government considers intervening "for your own good".  

Our gallant Police Commisioner at work:  http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/breaking/16451385/outlaw-drunks-in-pubs-police/


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2013)

As to this *Mr O'Callahan*, I am .. .. .. with out words.

except 
_*LUDICROUS*_​


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2013)

IC post is up. Apologies for the delay, and the rather lack-luster post. Between family adventures, work and a head cold, this week has been a trial.
.
  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - No need to be shy, tell us what you really think 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Apr 4, 2013)

I've just finished catching up on the journal entries. Excellent work everyone. If I hadn't just levelled you all up, I would have done so for the work on the journals. I particularly like the the references to pre-game adventures and activities, and the tie ins between characters. The commentary on the others in the party was also really good.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 9, 2013)

So, Eban can't look down onto the ledge?  That was his intent on going up the cliff top to peer down onto the ledge and see what is there.


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> So, Eban can't look down onto the ledge?  That was his intent on going up the cliff top to peer down onto the ledge and see what is there.




You are right. You did say that. But for some reason I had it in mind that Eban went up top to prevent escape up over the hill (which is possible). I should have corrected the misunderstanding at the time. Seeing as I didn't, I will allow Eban to be able to see the ledge from the top. Apologies.

That being said, Eban has just cast a spell to 'hide' his presence up top. You know that the gnoll is aware of the party presence, but Eban doesn't because he can't see or hear anything. It seems strange for him to poke his head out immediately after attempting to disguise his presence. It defeats the purpose of the spell. Waiting for a round to allow the gnolls attention to move away from the cliff top would seem a more natural response.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 9, 2013)

Correct, he did cast the Ghost Sound, so perhaps a compromise.  Cast the same spell, Ghost Sound with the animals sounding like they 'ran off' and then creeping towards the ledge, to peer down next round.


----------



## doghead (Apr 10, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Correct, he did cast the Ghost Sound, so perhaps a compromise.  Cast the same spell, Ghost Sound with the animals sounding like they 'ran off' and then creeping towards the ledge, to peer down next round.




Save the spell. Just have Eban wait a round (Round 2) and then pop his head out for a look Round 3. Same result. One spell saved for later.

thotd


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 10, 2013)

Ghost Sound is not a waste, as it's a zero level spell, of which I have an unlimited amount of uses.  So, makes sense to have him try and play off the mischievous circumstances of his curse.


----------



## doghead (Apr 10, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Ghost Sound is not a waste, as it's a zero level spell, of which I have an unlimited amount of uses.  So, makes sense to have him try and play off the mischievous circumstances of his curse.




Good point. The only sorcerers I have played are 3.5 where even orisons are limited.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2013)

That is why i love Pathfinder!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 17, 2013)

I wish there were maps... if you need help getting a map, you can probably upload an image to a shared site like photobucket or something like that to view as a player.  It's just me probably, but I am the type that likes to get a clear view of what we are up against.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> I wish there were maps... if you need help getting a map, you can probably upload an image to a shared site like photobucket or something like that to view as a player.  It's just me probably, but I am the type that likes to get a clear view of what we are up against.




I like maps too. Photo bucket is great, but does it  have mapping software?


----------



## doghead (Apr 17, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> I wish there were maps... if you need help getting a map, you can probably upload an image to a shared site like photobucket or something like that to view as a player.  It's just me probably, but I am the type that likes to get a clear view of what we are up against.




I meant to get back to the map, but stuff happened, as it does. I will have another look at it in a couple of days when I get some time. I don't particularly want to use photobucket or the like for a number of reasons (some of them irrational). 
. 
 [MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] - I'm happy for you to roll a real die. Yourself. Unsupervised even. I don't even require a photo. 

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2013)

Couple of questions:

1. Is the Gnoll still in the river or is it out on dry land?

2. Can Libros chase the Gnoll without crossing the river, provided he is not bothered about getting into melee?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 17, 2013)

1 - I assume the gnoll is subject to the same requirements for rolling, obstacles, etc.  If so, then this should be interesting...

2 - So as at the start of Round 4:
Bayar (20 feet)
Eban (30 feet)
Jan (25 feet)
Libros (25 feet)
Sukri (30 feet)

Does that mean I am 30 feet from the gnoll?  If so, then anyone of us will get to the gnoll this round... not sure if that's what you meant or if this refers to another reference point and how far we are from it.


----------



## Axel (Apr 17, 2013)

I took those as the distance that needs to be covered by the individual PCs.  As we have different ability checks, the rate of change of each of those will be different - 5 feet could be important!

Also, [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION], are armour check penalties applied to any of these attribute checks?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 18, 2013)

Axel said:


> I took those as the distance that needs to be covered by the individual PCs.




Distance to be covered to where?  Still not clear to me... maybe I'm dense...  

Easier questions - 
1 - How far is the Gnoll from Eban at the start of Eban's turn?
2 - Assuming he makes the DC check to move down the ledge/hill, how far would that put him from the Gnoll after a single move action (leaving him a standard action left to declare his action)


----------



## doghead (Apr 18, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Does that mean I am 30 feet from the gnoll?  If so, then anyone of us will get to the gnoll this round... not sure if that's what you meant or if this refers to another reference point and how far we are from it.




Yes. Eban is 30 feet from the gnoll. However the gnoll is moving at 60 feet a round as well. So this is not a UGO, IGO action sequence, but a simultaneous actions. By succeeding at the checks your character reduces the distance between themselves and gnoll by the appropriate amount.

The gnoll is also making the checks. He failed the first, losing him 5 feet on his head start. The gnoll has crossed the stream/pool and is now on dry land.

I was try to come up with a mechanism for 'investing' in the actions. I came up with this. Characters can burn a physical attribute point to gain a +5 bonus on their check. For example, if the gnoll has STR 15, he could burn a point to add +5 to his check, making his STR 14. He will remain STR 14 until he rests. If he burns another point in the next round, he will be STR 13, which would reduce his STR bonus to +1. The attribute chosen does not have to match the attribute associated with the check. So the gnoll could have used his +5 bonus for an acrobatics check.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Apr 18, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> 1 - How far is the Gnoll from Eban at the start of Eban's turn?




30 feet.



Fangor the Fierce said:


> 2 - Assuming he makes the DC check to move down the ledge/hill, how far would that put him from the Gnoll after a single move action (leaving him a standard action left to declare his action)




Eban would advance 30 feet assuming a simple success (25 if he fails, 35 feet if he succeeds by 10, 40 feet if he succeeds by 15). The gnoll (who is stopping for no-one) would move 55-70 feet, depending on the success of its check.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Apr 18, 2013)

Axel said:


> I took those as the distance that needs to be covered by the individual PCs.  As we have different ability checks, the rate of change of each of those will be different - 5 feet could be important!
> 
> Also, [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION], are armour check penalties applied to any of these attribute checks?




Ah, ACP. I hadn't thought about those ... Yes, they should apply to any STR or DEX based check. But since I haven't done so for the gnoll, you get a pass as well.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Apr 18, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Is the Gnoll still in the river or is it out on dry land?
> 
> 2. Can Libros chase the Gnoll without crossing the river, provided he is not bothered about getting into melee?




OK, for Jan and Libros who seem desperate to keep their boots dry, yes. You can scramble/tumble/acrobatics around the water. Check DC is 15. Jan can roll again, as I have changed the DC.

And, in anticipation ...

Question: If Bob who has STR 12 wants to burn a point of STR for a +5 bonus on a STR based check (like Jump), does he do so at STR 12 (with a +1 STR bonus) or STR 11 (with no STR bonus)?

Answer: Because you are such a clever little munchikin for thinking of that question, I will say you can make the check at the original attribute level (ie: 12) 

thotd


----------



## Axel (Apr 18, 2013)

Let me get this straight.  If I choose to roll my dice with my left hand while my right is pouring a glass of Coke I get a +1.5 bonus?  And that doubles if I also do it while standing on one leg?  

Joking aside, no issues with the chase scene rules for me.  Anything to break up mechanical monotony and make stuff exciting.    Just need to find a dice roller that isn't walled off by The Great Work Firewall...

Edit:  Discovered!  http://orokos.com/roll/  Aaaaand...I missed the DC+10 by 1...  Balls!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2013)

so, Jan has strength 10, Dex 14

instead of a strength check, I can use dex as an acrobatics dc 15 check, and sacrifice 1 point of strength  for a +5 to the roll, right?

if I roll 5 over I move 5 feet faster, if I miss the dc I fall behind by 5 feet. drum roll please .. .. .. .. .. 

sacrifice 1 point strength for +5 on check: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
 just 30 foot move after shooting his bow.


----------



## doghead (Apr 19, 2013)

Axel said:


> Let me get this straight.  If I choose to roll my dice with my left hand while my right is pouring a glass of Coke I get a +1.5 bonus?  And that doubles if I also do it while standing on one leg?
> 
> Edit:  Discovered!  http://orokos.com/roll/  Aaaaand...I missed the DC+10 by 1...  Balls!




If you post a picture of yourself rolling the dice with your left hand, while pouring a glass of Coke and standing on one leg, you can have that +3 bonus.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2013)

I want to know how he is going to click the shutter while two of his hands are busy.


----------



## doghead (Apr 19, 2013)

Libros (IC) said:
			
		

> Libros looks at the terrain that he has to treverse in order to chase the Gnoll and decides to try to slow him down. So he casts a spell before running after the Gnoll.
> 
> Actions
> Cast Grease - Move action (Acrobatics +2)




Grease is a game changer. Good choice. The only problem is range, 25 feet + 5 feet/2 levels. Libros is 25 feet from the gnoll, the moment Libros stops to cast, the gnoll will have moved out of range (about 30 feet out of range for a STD action). 

Now Quickened Grease, done. But that's not an option here.

So how about this. Libros can hustle out a super-fast spell before the gnoll moves out of ranged if Libros can make a Spellcraft check at DC (distance between Libros and the gnoll*). So if Libros wants to cast Grease at the start of Round 4, the DC would be 25.

* So long as it is less than the range of the spell.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2013)

Invisible Castle is back up


----------



## doghead (Apr 22, 2013)

Well Done. That was over faster than I thought. I was surprised at the number of characters that chose to fall back and use range weapons. But it turned out to be a good solution. 

I have a feeling that people were not incorporating the Inspire Courage bonuses, but it is hard to tell because some people have not updated their character sheets. 

If you have any thoughts as to how the chase went, let me know. I have a couple:

1. Next time try Turns rather than Rounds maybe?
2. Next time incorporate some form of Perception check / range penalty I think as distances open up. If all the chasers fail the perception check, the quarry has escaped/evaded.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2013)

doghead said:


> If you have any thoughts as to how the chase went, let me know. I have a couple:
> 
> 1. Next time try Turns rather than Rounds maybe?
> 2. Next time incorporate some form of Perception check / range penalty I think as distances open up. If all the chasers fail the perception check, the quarry has escaped/evaded.
> ...




1. that sounds like a good idea.
hang on, dog getting in trouble.

false alarm, thankfully.

2. I have seen some skill challenges work with a sliding scale like this:
 a. full victory - exceeds dc by 5
 b. partial victory - makes the dc
 c. partial failure - misses the dc by less then 6
 d. full failure - misses dc by 5 +

in this scenario it would be:

a. 3 full victories = catch the prey
b. 2 partials = 1 full
c. 1 partial fail cancels 1 partial victory
d. 3 full fails = lose the prey; either:
 aa. perception to find foot prints or catch sight of prey
 bb. survival for same with +2 on next skill challenge check
 cc. knowledge nature to notice , say birs suddenly flying off from being spooked by pray
 dd. intimidate check to give orcish bellow to scare the pray into revealing himself
 ee. or any other skill the player can come up with and role play well enough to convince the dm.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Apr 23, 2013)

Skill challenges are fun. I like the idea of partial successes but not simply as half of a "full" success. Seems kind of like it has more potential. Maybe a partial success would be doing something that has good and bad consequences. Maybe on a partial success you are able to jump on the ledge and corner the gnoll, but you're standing on an unstable ledge and you have to make a save or fall down to where you were before.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2013)

Skill challenges work best if announced like this one. I was in a thread were the dm did not say as such and every one was confused. It does require a heavy amount of describing by the dm, so requires a dedicated approach by said dm.


----------



## Axel (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought it went reasonably well - though I am partial to skill challenges so may not be the best judge here.

Good bits:  
1.  Challenging DC for each task.  Easy tasks are pointless and just slow a game down.  "What, I have to make a DC2 listen roll to notice the bar fight??".  
2.  "Burn stats" made those DCs achievable for anyone that cared enough to try.  
3.  Immediately apparent results keep you coming back for more next round.

Less good bits:
1.  No disincentive to not shoot/magic the target.  Adding a perception check (DC = distance/5?) may just be layering rolls and slowing things down, but it is PbP (not exactly known for speedy rounds of 30 seconds for the combat).  Fail by <5, target has partial cover (25% miss chance?).  Fail by >5 and target has better cover (50% miss chance?).  A fluffed roll wouldn't render your action pointless, but would make it less effective.
2.  Given the typical 'posting round' for PbP, I would've thought a smaller set of 'successes' would've been more appropriate for resolution.  Otherwise there is potential for months of d20 rolling and describing an action sequence so long that even Bruce Willis would struggle to act it out.

Also, sorry for my slow posting.  RL is still kicking me in the nuts.  The past three weeks I have barely sat down, and have travelled all over the state...  I was excited about the public holiday tomorrow but am working.  Again.  Have worked every public holiday this year except New Year's Day so far...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2013)

rl problem. will need to move [again]


----------



## doghead (Apr 26, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> rl problem. will need to move [again]




Sorry to hear that. I am moving soon as well. It just a local move,and its my choice to do so. But not looking forward to the hassle.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Apr 26, 2013)

Glad to hear people generally liked the skill challenge. I like to look for ways to stretch the characters, and to make the investments that you have made in terms of skills and abilities work for you. I also like giving players the option of choosing their level of risk and return - burn attributes to improve the chance of catching the gnoll but at the cost of penalties to future actions.

I haven't tracked which attributes characters burnt. I thrust that you will apply as required until the characters have a chance to properly rest. Remember it has been several days since the PC's last slept properly.

When I have a moment I will look more closely at the feedback. I might come back at you with some questions. 

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> rl problem. will need to move [again]






doghead said:


> Sorry to hear that. I am moving soon as well. It just a local move,and its my choice to do so. But not looking forward to the hassle.
> 
> thotd




life is strange - problem may resolve, hopefully won't need to move.


----------



## doghead (Apr 27, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> life is strange - problem may resolve, hopefully won't need to move.




Right. Will keep my fingers crossed for you.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2013)

Apologies for the lack of IC response. The usual stuff. Should have something up in 24 hours. 

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2013)

real life comes first


----------



## Axel (Apr 30, 2013)

True.  Nobody's gonna pay your mortgage/rent for you...

Am more or less back on an even keel now.  Sorry for enforced semi-activity.


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 13, 2013)

Life is happening and it looks like I won't have a regular posting schedule anymore, either.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2013)

Please take note, I will be AFK pretty much all day tomorrow as I will be in surgery. Thank you.

Scott DeWar


----------



## doghead (May 20, 2013)

So, 24 hours huh. That was wishful thinking. 

I am still here. The rest of this week is going to remain pretty busy, but should tail off over the weekend and next week. I will try to get an update up asap, but not making any predictions this time.

Apologies one and all.

See you soon.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2013)

Surgery done and all went well, very well actually! I see in 3 dimensions again!


----------



## Axel (May 21, 2013)

Good to see everyone's still around, kicking, and able to see.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2013)

I can see better now then when I was in high school.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 21, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I can see better now then when I was in high school.



 Is that due to being under the influence back in the day?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2013)

heh! funny!!


----------



## doghead (May 31, 2013)

IC is updated. Its a bit quick and dirty, so apologies for any missing answers.

But its a start.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2013)

you've been busy. no  prob


----------



## doghead (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello

I suppose the first item on the agenda is an apology. Sorry about the terrible attendance on my part for the last few months. I have missed this game and found myself thinking about it quite a lot lately.

So, item two, how is everyone? Do we have any survivors? Is there any interest in reviving this game? 

I know Axel is a little busy at the moment. How are the rest of you all travelling?

Even if you are not interested in getting back into this game, or are just undecided, please feel to jump in and say so.

Anyway, looking forward to hearing from you.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2013)

I am [scratch scratch] ichin' to get back to it!


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2013)

Cool. Axel PM me a while ago, he's still around, just a little busy. So that makes two.

I was thinking of continuing things in the forest, but we will see how many are still here. If we have lost a few, I might swing the party back to the city. It makes for more easier re-recruiting.

Anyway, we will see how we go.

thotd


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm cool with continuing. I long to open the mystery box and loot some treasure!


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome back EW. 

While we wait and see who else is here, I will re-read the IC thread and see if I can answer some of the questions as yet unattended.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm still around, just occupied with baby#2 right now.  Exponentially harder with two.  :S

Back to work at the end of next week though so the new 'normal' will be established by then, which includes time where I can actually use a computer uninterrupted.  I do keep tabs on things via my phone, but unable to actually post (I hate my phone...)


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't hate my phone, but I wouldn't like to try and PbP from it.

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 4, 2013)

Still around and interested in continuing.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 5, 2013)

And I am here as well.  Things in life have just gotten extremely different for me, so I think this game will keep me distracted in a GOOD way; so count me as still here and very interested in continuing on.  I have more time as well now..


----------



## doghead (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow. A full house. Lovely.

IC thread is updated. 

There is no particular story arc at the moment. I am just sand-boxing at the moment. I have some general ideas, so I'm just throwing things at you and leaving you to choose which you would like to follow up on. There is no right or wrong courses of action.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Aug 6, 2013)

I quick look over the characters shows that only Sukri has chosen languages (of which one is goblin). I can't remember what I said about choosing languages during character creation. I suspect it was that you can pick them as the situations come up. If not, we will go with that.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2013)

Strange. I saw the word 'goblin' suddenly appear on Jan's sheet


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Strange. I saw the word 'goblin' suddenly appear on Jan's sheet




Funny that. Good choice though.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 7, 2013)

*Grins innocently*


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 7, 2013)

i have another language!  Gnoll... although its reading lips only... 

***Linguistics: 5 [Rank 2, Class +3, INT +0] (Read Lips – Common, Gnoll) *


----------



## doghead (Aug 22, 2013)

Let me know what you want to get for the characters and I will let you know what is available and how much it costs. If you are not sure if it will be needed, say so and I will give you any information that I think that the players would know or be able to find out.

Post your shopping lists here. 

I was not intending on playing though the whole trip to the village and return unless there is something you particularly want to do there.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Aug 22, 2013)

Probably a good choice.  That'd take a month for PbP...

Preliminary shopping list (original equipment was light-on given the nature of first adventure...standard fare now, especially as Bayar is likely to be the pack animal):
- Torches. (or everburning torch depending on availability)
- Food (2 weeks worth?).
- Rope and grappling hook.
- Crowbar.
- Sledge.
- Tent.
- Draft horse+kit?

I think I got my questions across IC.  In any case, I'm curious about the presence of settlements and availbility of food.  Without any wilderness types this could end up quite critical.  Likelihood of ending up underground is important, along with any unusual terrain (oceans, major rivers, mountains etc) that might need specialised gear.  What are the odds we can recruit an NPC guide, or a porter (or both)?  Could also end up needing a horse and cart to carry 2+ weeks of food for a party of 5, which partly feeds back into the question of terrain.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2013)

Pack mules or horses might be what we need as carts may need roads where all we _Might_ have is trail, possibly not even that.

Sledge? hhuh?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey: unrelated to current discussion, but related to one of the characters .. .. .

did we have a thief with a puzzling item that was pilfered, but not able to open it?

if so, then look at this:  http://adventureaweek.com/magic-item-mondays-6-shahiri-puzzle-box/


----------



## Axel (Aug 23, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Pack mules or horses might be what we need as carts may need roads where all we _Might_ have is trail, possibly not even that.
> 
> Sledge? hhuh?




I was thinking after I posted that - a donkey or similar might be the better option than a draft horse.  Carts are sometimes handy - you can use them as fortifications and/or firewood as required.  And eat the draft animal.

Sledge is because we don't have and bludgeoning weapons in the party afaik.  If we find a door that is jammed, I don't fancy hammering at it with a sword or rapier.  Sledges are always underrated, like shovels (which Bayar already has...old soldiers always have  shovels handy!).


----------



## doghead (Aug 23, 2013)

From everything the characters have seen and learnt so far, they are most likely to be operating in terrain much like that in which they have been for the last two days - hills grading up to the foothills of the mountains and forest. A donkey would be better than draft horse given the terrain. Where the characters are expecting to go there won't be roads. Animal tracks maybe. The problem with both a horse or donkey is what do the characters do with if they go somewhere the animal cannot. Now if you knew of someone with a donkey ...

I don't plan on tracking things like arrows. And a tent might be a bit of a load to carry around. But its up to you. For simplicity, prices are as per the Players Handbook.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Aug 23, 2013)

Update your character sheets in the RG when you have made any purchases.

ghostcat, Libros still seems to be Level 1 in the RG thread..

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2013)

Axel said:


> I was thinking after I posted that - a donkey or similar might be the better option than a draft horse.  Carts are sometimes handy - you can use them as fortifications and/or firewood as required.  And eat the draft animal.
> 
> Sledge is because we don't have and bludgeoning weapons in the party afaik.  If we find a door that is jammed, I don't fancy hammering at it with a sword or rapier.  Sledges are always underrated, like shovels (which Bayar already has...old soldiers always have  shovels handy!).




Oh! sledge hammer!!!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 24, 2013)

Scott DeWar - Remember:  375 Gold spent for 21 charges on a CLW wand - and handing that over to the Bard for his use.

You have a wand of CLW with 21 charges on it.  Didn't see it on the character sheet, so wanted to remind you.  I won't need the wand, as my magical item should kick in and help with any healing eban would need.  Eban is more fight and ask questions later than heal during battle.


----------



## Axel (Aug 25, 2013)

Equipment purchase list for Bayar:
- Everburching torch (110gp, 1lb)
- Food - 21 days (10.5gp, 21lbs)
- 50' hemp rope x2 (2gp, 20lbs)
- Grappling hook (1gp, 4 lbs)
- Crowbar (2gp, 5 lbs)
- Sledge (1gp, 10lbs)
- Tent (10gp, 20 lbs)
- Iron pot (0.8gp, 4lbs)

Total cost: 137.3 gp (affordable)
Extra weight: 85lbs (new total 159 lbs, medium encumberance to 179 lbs)

Given Bayar already has a move of 20' (medium armour), he's not bothered by a donkey - as long as our esteemed DM rules he can pack all that in and around his pack and belt.  Otherwise, donkey.  Also, see IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Scott DeWar - Remember:  375 Gold spent for 21 charges on a CLW wand - and handing that over to the Bard for his use.
> 
> You have a wand of CLW with 21 charges on it.  Didn't see it on the character sheet, so wanted to remind you.  I won't need the wand, as my magical item should kick in and help with any healing eban would need.  Eban is more fight and ask questions later than heal during battle.












*OOC:*


Ok, got it, on the top end of the character sheet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2013)

Jan Maatson's purchase is just one item: a wand of restful sleep at 25 charges. 1 charge is great to save several charges on the wand of cure light for over night or full day rest.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 28, 2013)

I've updated my sheet to level 2 but seem to have lost track of money. Am I right in remembering that we got 300 odd GPs from somewhere? If so I will buy:

* Bolts, Crossbow (10)
* Rations (Trail/Per Day)(x20)
* Everburning torch


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 2, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> I've updated my sheet to level 2 but seem to have lost track of money. Am I right in remembering that we got 300 odd GPs from somewhere?




It was 400gp in items from the gnolls.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2013)

I am back!


----------



## doghead (Sep 10, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am back!




Welcome.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Sep 11, 2013)

I am going to be be traveling overseas from the 28th to the end of October. I am going to have to put the game on hold for that time as I am not taking the computer, so won't have access to any of my material, even if i have internet access.

In order to get the party to the gates of the next encounter, so to speak, I was thinking of running it as skill challenge. I assume that your characters will want to get information from the captives, so we can start with with that. Essentially, the way it will work is the more successes you achieve, the more you learn. Intimidate or Diplomacy will be the key skills, but Sense Motive and Bluff will be contributing skills. Other skills, spells or abilities can be used as assists.
. 
.
 [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - You might of missed this one while you were away - http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ing-s-Monkey&p=6175330&viewfull=1#post6175330

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello everyone. Back from my trip and finally got time to check in. So who is still around?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 15, 2013)

Dave's not here man . . .but I am Super Dave and I am here! Have a super day!


----------



## Axel (Nov 15, 2013)

*OOC - Mad King's Monkey (Updates in 1st post)*

Still hanging around. All good


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2013)

Good to see you both. 

I think where we go from here will depend on how many turn up. If we can get 3 or 4, then I think we can play on as is. Otherwise, it may be a case of re-recruiting or something. We will see how we go.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Nov 16, 2013)

*OOC - Mad King's Monkey (Updates in 1st post)*

Can't really argue with that. Hope we can keep most of the characters and story. Though making new characters is a lot of fun


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2013)

I do enjoy creating characters. A new character is chock full of possibilities. But when all you do is create characters, it kind of sucks the fun out of it.

So if possible I would like to keep things going, to at least give your characters a chance to develop a bit more. If we get enough people back, then we can continue from where we left off, otherwise we can hand-wave then ending and reset back to town where we can regroup and re-recruit if necessary.

thotd


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 16, 2013)

Still around and raring to go after the break.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2013)

now at 3 . . . . .


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> Still around and raring to go after the break.




Good to see you ghostcat. Three is good.

If we get one more then I think we can play on from where we left off. It would mean only two NPC's, which is manageable.

If it remains at three, then I think we should reset back at town and re-recruit. If we do have to re-recruit, I will probably start things off, and bring in new PC's as they become available.

I will give it another 48 hours.

I have been looking at using War of the Burning Sky as a resource. But before I go too far down that path, I thought should check to see what level of exposure you have had to it and any thoughts you might have. Feel free to PM me if you prefer.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Nov 17, 2013)

*OOC - Mad King's Monkey (Updates in 1st post)*

Zero exposure. Little knowledge. Most games I've played over the years have been made up ones.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 19, 2013)

Read a WotBS Story Hour a couple of years ago, so have a vague idea of the plot.


----------



## doghead (Nov 19, 2013)

So it looks like we are three. 

In which case, there are two options:
1. hand-wave the conclusion to this and reset the game, returning the party to town. 
2. play out this story with the three PC's and Walter. I would rather not have three NPC's, but if you want to keep the party together and take on the responsibility for running them, we can do that.

I both cases I think that there will be some re-recruiting at some point. 

No one has expressed any preference for the options so far. So, where to from here?

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 19, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> Read a WotBS Story Hour a couple of years ago, so have a vague idea of the plot.




I don't have a problem with that if you feel comfortable with it.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2013)

WoBS  exposure is nil for me. Are you suggesting we as a group remain at our present level of character exp, and recruit a 'new guy' from town?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2013)

move 20 feet to stand just west of Maui [since AOO's are used up], lunge attack against 'rough' rock head [imposing -2 to ac for this round.]

1d20+11=25, 1d8+3=6 the attack only scratch some dirt off of it. [1 point damage after dr]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2013)

oops, cant fix above post on this computer. it was meant for another thread.


----------



## Axel (Nov 19, 2013)

*OOC - Mad King's Monkey (Updates in 1st post)*

My thoughts on a resolution to the player problem:
- We haven't interrogated the gnolls yet. The other two could be disgusted by methods/frightened or some such.
- The message of what we're up to has reached the Chancellor. He is displeased and recalls people. Whether all of us or not are recalled or respond to the summons could be an interesting RP choice
- Sudden illness overnight

I could go on, but thought these were the better ideas. Since it's a homebrew campaign, encounters and challenges can be modified to suit the remaining PCs.


----------



## doghead (Nov 24, 2013)

I have started a new OOC thread for the re-recruiting. 

Axel has some good ideas, but I am going to go with a re-set for a number of reasons, one of which being it allows bringing in new characters immediately. Normally I would prefer to maintain in-game continuity, but this time I think that  a re-set is the best way to go. Time will tell.

I have rough drafts done for concluding the current IC thread and starting a new one. They should be up shortly.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 24, 2013)

The concluding IC post is up. If you have any questions, feel free to ask here. I will do what I can to answer them.

New IC thread should be up shortly.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Nov 24, 2013)

The new IC thread is up. 

We have three expressions of interest to join the game. However, at this time, only Bayar, Jan and Libros are in game. I will introduce any new characters once they are all complete, and ideally in one go.

So for now, the new IC thread is yours to play in. It is, most imaginatively, titled IC - Mad King's Monkey II

You see why I am always asking for ideas?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 24, 2013)

Will the new ooc become the new ooc of the game to help the new folks?


----------



## Axel (Nov 24, 2013)

*OOC - Mad King's Monkey (Updates in 1st post)*

Nothing wrong with repetition. Nothing wrong with repetition.


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Will the new ooc become the new ooc of the game to help the new folks?




Any questions you have about what has happen to date can go here. Once we have tied off loose ends, then we will close this thread and use the new OOC thread for all discussion.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Nov 25, 2013)

*OOC - Mad King's Monkey (Updates in 1st post)*

Noted. Question about items quoted in new IC thread: what are they? Can we use them?
Separate but similar: any gp to spend?

Will write a chapter on Bayar's day off soon. Currently being over committed at work, trying to sort out other peoples'  ups. Shouldn't be more than a day or two (I miss the old  u equals carton rule...)


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2013)

Axel said:


> Noted. Question about items quoted in new IC thread: what are they? Can we use them?
> Separate but similar: any gp to spend?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Axel (Nov 25, 2013)

*OOC - Mad King's Monkey (Updates in 1st post)*

Scrolls and what could be a wand/rod or similar.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 26, 2013)

I am still here!!!!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 26, 2013)

Apparently my notifications to replies is not working on my email anymore.  I have been checking back here, but after weeks of nothing, I didn't check back as often.  Eban is still itching to continue this trek.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Apparently my notifications to replies is not working on my email anymore.  I have been checking back here, but after weeks of nothing, I didn't check back as often.  Eban is still itching to continue this trek.




Wahoo! *jumps and leaps with joy*


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2013)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Apparently my notifications to replies is not working on my email anymore.  I have been checking back here, but after weeks of nothing, I didn't check back as often.  Eban is still itching to continue this trek.




Welcome back. Eban is now in the new IC thread.

I use the subscriptions page to check for updates - if you click on the Settings link at the top right of the page, it take you to a page with all the of the last updates to subscribed threads.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2013)

doghead said:


> Welcome back. Eban is now in the new IC thread.
> 
> I use the subscriptions page to check for updates - if you click on the Settings link at the top right of the page, it take you to a page with all the of the last updates to subscribed threads.
> 
> thotd




how do you shut off email notifications


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> how do you shut off email notifications




"Settings" link at the top right of page. 

Then select "View all subscribed threads" at the bottom of the list. The page will refresh. 

This should give you a list of all subscriptions, with a check box for each subscription. Check the ones you don't want email notifications for, then at the bottom of the list use the "Selected Threads" pull down menu to choose "Through my Control Panel only". 

 * * * 

You can also set up your settings to default to "Through my control panel only" for when you subscribe to threads in the future.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2013)

doghead said:


> "Settings" link at the top right of page.
> 
> Then select "View all subscribed threads" at the bottom of the list. The page will refresh.
> 
> ...



got it and done. I have 59 threads subscribed to, so it gets quite hairy on busy days.


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2013)

[MENTION=93196]Axel[/MENTION] Nice piece of writing to finish up the old IC thread. I like the way you picked up on the mercenaries of Hesse. Hopefully Bayar will have a some more stories to tell soon.

thotd


----------



## Axel (Nov 30, 2013)

*OOC - Mad King's Monkey (Updates in 1st post)*

Happy to help, and sorry for the delay in getting it up. The new AP should be good...really need to read the guide!


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2013)

Axel said:


> Happy to help, and sorry for the delay in getting it up. The new AP should be good...really need to read the guide!




Read as much or as little of the guide as you wish. You can have Bayar know nothing and care even less or about Russ, or he can have spent time campaigning there and have a abiding love, or loathing for the place.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 30, 2013)

I figured Jan would have as much info as possible, given he is a bard


----------



## doghead (Dec 1, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I figured Jan would have as much info as possible, given he is a bard




Indeed. Knock yourself out with the PG.

On a completely different topic, is anyone else finding Enworld really flakey at the moment. I am continually getting "cannot find the server www.enworld.org messages".

thotd


----------



## Axel (Dec 1, 2013)

*OOC - Mad King's Monkey (Updates in 1st post)*

Enworld hasn't been too bad lately, though depressingly I've been on my phone mostly recently...

I may elect to stay ignorant of this new AP. Playing a big fighter who is in truth actually dumb (and ignorant) suits me 

For the new guys: Bayar and Eban have so far disagreed strongly on most things, to the point the party nearly split up last adventure. I'm hoping we're past it now though


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 1, 2013)

doghead said:


> On a completely different topic, is anyone else finding Enworld really flakey at the moment. I am continually getting "cannot find the server www.enworld.org messages".
> 
> thotd




The only flakieness I have is that the only way to reply is to quote. not too much of a problem as all I have to do is cut off what I don't want, but with no reply dialog box it is a bit clunky. 

I also found that firefox is the only way to clear off the inability to edit a post or hit enter to drop a line. chrome and ie fail at those.

oh, and by the way, players guide read.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 7, 2014)

As a quick point, Ullara has the Sacred Touch trait, which means she can stabilize a dying creature by touch as a standard action.


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2014)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:


> As a quick point, Ullara has the Sacred Touch trait, which means she can stabilize a dying creature by touch as a standard action.




Cheers. I do check character sheets when I can, but I missed that trait. That said, the rolls were for treating the poison. I rolled Sour's checks and the first one that could have been successful with the Heal assist was the fourth. Hence the requirement for four rolls. I know thats kind of backwards, but it seemed the fastest way to do it. Once the poison was treated, I just kind of assumed Ullara would be able to stabilise him.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2014)

And the most important point, Sour is stabilized!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2014)

Heck, _I_ had forgotten I had that trait until a little while ago, and it's fairly obscure, so I posted it for both our benefit!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey there everyone - I'm going on vacation from the 21st through the 28th and will be spending the next couple of days preparing for said vacation around my work schedule.  While I will be taking my laptop (it's my vacation and I can check the Internet if I want to...) posting on my part will be sporadic at best.

I should be back in full commission on the 29th of April!  See you then!


----------



## doghead (Apr 27, 2014)

The move is sort of complete. Thank goodness.

Next step, update the IC thread. The prey is afoot, the chase is on.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2014)

Wait, did you just call us . . . . .Pray? *ulp*


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2014)

It has gone very quiet.

So where are we at?

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2014)

I am getting ready to post an aid another in ic.


----------



## Axel (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry. Still here. Work is so unpleasant at the moment ("emergency" lack of WIH is actually better than normal WIH...difficult manager) that I'm trying to find somewhere else. While maintaining my workload. And then the hockey season started. Fun times...

Enough excuses though. I need to post more frequently!


----------



## Axel (May 4, 2014)

*OOC - Mad King's Monkey (Updates in 1st post)*

Firstly. Chase! Awesome sauce!! I love mechanics like these. 

Question about the time scale though... It will be 9 minutes, give or take, before we catch this assassin. 90 rounds of running under those conditions is a practical impossibility! Assume Con 20, for easy maths and a strawman argument. First 2 mins are "free". The last check will be at DC 70.  Dunno if that was the intent though, so strike me off the Christmas card list if it was (and I'm sorry). 

Also, as Bayar has the dubious pleasure of medium armour with reduced move (at least until next level) he will need to move at x4 to keep pace. Different mods?


----------



## doghead (May 5, 2014)

Axel said:


> Firstly. Chase! Awesome sauce!! I love mechanics like these.
> 
> Question about the time scale though... It will be 9 minutes, give or take, before we catch this assassin. 90 rounds of running under those conditions is a practical impossibility! Assume Con 20, for easy maths and a strawman argument. First 2 mins are "free". The last check will be at DC 70.  Dunno if that was the intent though, so strike me off the Christmas card list if it was (and I'm sorry).




Your maths is correct. Moving at a Run (x3 or x4) is impossible to sustain for more than a couple of minutes (assuming some good rolls). A fact that your characters having set off at a run are now having to deal with. Of course, closing the gap more quickly has its advantages and you have the choice to burn ATTRIBUTES in order to push on longer. Its up to you decide the best course of action.



Axel said:


> Also, as Bayar has the dubious pleasure of medium armour with reduced move (at least until next level) he will need to move at x4 to keep pace. Different mods?




According the rules I read, no. I personally think that the movement penalties of medium armour are excessive, so I am not going to add to the penalty.

I don't want to do this on a round by round basis, so I have asked you lay out your intentions and to to make all the rolls in one hit.



> i.e. - I decide Bob intends to run for as long as possible. He will burn 1 point of STR, INT, and CHA starting when he gets to -4 penalty. He will slow to a walk when the last person running with him slows.




Using this information, I can work out what happens next, who stops when etc.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jun 16, 2014)

Humm,

We seem to be running two OOC threads. I'll look at closing one down once I have had a chance to catch up. Meanwhile, from the other OOC thread ...



> Hello
> 
> I am back and keen to get back into things once I get five minutes to myself so that I can catch up. Hopefully I will be able to do so and be in a position to get back into things in a few days. But for my sanity's sake, I will say should be good to go by the weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2014)

Strange, I did not know of that thread. which one will we use?


----------



## doghead (Jun 17, 2014)

Lets shut this thread down and run with the other. I will update the title to reflect.

thotd


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2014)

Salutes the thread good bye


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2014)

Still waiting for a return.


----------

